# سفر المزامير



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)

كل يوم ها نصلي مزمور من مزامير داود

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]سفر المزامير*​*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times] [/FONT]*

*المزمور الأول*


1 *طوبى للرجل الذي لم  				يسلك في مشورة الأشرار، وفي طريق الخطاة لم يقف، وفي مجلس  				المستهزئين لم يجلس *
2 *لكن في ناموس الرب  				مسرته، وفي ناموسه يلهج نهارا وليلا *
3 *فيكون كشجرة مغروسة  				عند مجاري المياه، التي تعطي ثمرها في أوانه، وورقها لا يذبل.  				وكل ما يصنعه ينجح *
4 *ليس كذلك الأشرار،  				لكنهم كالعصافة التي تذريها الريح *
5 *لذلك لا تقوم  				الأشرار في الدين، ولا الخطاة في جماعة الأبرار * 
6 *لأن الرب يعلم طريق  				الأبرار، أما طريق الأشرار فتهلك *​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

(3) المزمور المائة والتاسع عشر

إليك يا رب صرخت في حزني فاستجبت لي. 
يا رب نج نفسي من الشفاه الظالمة ومن اللسان الغاش. 
ماذا تعطى وماذا تزاد من اللسان الغاش. 
سهام الأقوياء مرهفة مع جمر البرية. ويل لي فإن غربتي قد طالت عليّ، وسكنت في مساكن قيدار. طويلا سكنتْ نفسي في الغربة، ومع مبغضي السلام كنت صاحب سلام، وحين كنت أكلمهم كانوا يقاتلونني باطلا هلليلويا.


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)

*المزمور  الثاني*

*2:                  1 لماذا ارتجت الامم و تفكر الشعوب في الباطل *
*2:                  2 قام ملوك الارض و تامر الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه قائلين                 *
*2:                  3 لنقطع قيودهما و لنطرح عنا ربطهما *
*2:                  4 الساكن في السماوات يضحك الرب يستهزئ بهم *
*2:                  5 حينئذ يتكلم عليهم بغضبه و يرجفهم بغيظه *
*2:                  6 اما انا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي *
*2:                  7 اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب قال لي انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك                 *
*2:                  8 اسالني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك و اقاصي الارض ملكا لك                  *
*2:                  9 تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد مثل اناء خزاف تكسرهم *
*2:                  10 فالان يا ايها الملوك تعقلوا تادبوا يا قضاة الارض * 
*2:                  11 اعبدوا الرب بخوف و اهتفوا برعدة *
*2:                  12 قبلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق لانه عن قليل يتقد                  غضبه طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)

*




*​ *المزمور  الثالث*

*3:                  0 مزمور لداود حينما هرب من وجه ابشالوم ابنه *
*3:                  1 يا رب ما اكثر مضايقي كثيرون قائمون علي *
*3:                  2 كثيرون يقولون لنفسي ليس له خلاص بالهه سلاه *
*3:                  3 اما انت يا رب فترس لي مجدي و رافع راسي *
*3:                  4 بصوتي الى الرب اصرخ فيجيبني من جبل قدسه سلاه *
*3:                  5 انا اضطجعت و نمت استيقظت لان الرب يعضدني *
*3:                  6 لا اخاف من ربوات الشعوب المصطفين علي من حولي *
*3:                  7 قم يا رب خلصني يا الهي لانك ضربت كل اعدائي على الفك هشمت اسنان                  الاشرار *
*3:                  8 للرب الخلاص على شعبك بركتك سلاه *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)

*المزمور  الرابع*

*4:                  0 لامام المغنين على ذوات الاوتار مزمور لداود *
*4:                  1 عند دعائي استجب لي يا اله بري في الضيق رحبت لي تراءف علي و                  اسمع صلاتي *
*4:                  2 يا بني البشر حتى متى يكون مجدي عارا حتى متى تحبون الباطل و                  تبتغون الكذب سلاه *
*4:                  3 فاعلموا ان الرب قد ميز تقيه الرب يسمع عندما ادعوه * 
*4:                  4 ارتعدوا و لا تخطئوا تكلموا في قلوبكم على مضاجعكم و اسكتوا سلاه                 *
*4:                  5 اذبحوا ذبائح البر و توكلوا على الرب *
*4:                  6 كثيرون يقولون من يرينا خيرا ارفع علينا نور وجهك يا رب                  *
*4:                  7 جعلت سرورا في قلبي اعظم من سرورهم اذ كثرت حنطتهم و خمرهم                 *
*4:                  8 بسلامة اضطجع بل ايضا انام لانك انت يا رب منفردا في طمانينة                  تسكنني *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)

*المزمور  الخامس*

*5:                  0 لامام المغنين على ذوات النفخ مزمور لداود *
*5:                  1 لكلماتي اصغ يا رب تامل صراخي *
*5:                  2 استمع لصوت دعائي يا ملكي و الهي لاني اليك اصلي *
*5:                  3 يا رب بالغداة تسمع صوتي بالغداة اوجه صلاتي نحوك و انتظر                  *
*5:                  4 لانك انت لست الها يسر بالشر لا يساكنك الشرير *
*5:                  5 لا يقف المفتخرون قدام عينيك ابغضت كل فاعلي الاثم * 
*5:                  6 تهلك المتكلمين بالكذب رجل الدماء و الغش يكرهه الرب * 
*5:                  7 اما انا فبكثرة رحمتك ادخل بيتك اسجد في هيكل قدسك بخوفك                  *
*5:                  8 يا رب اهدني الى برك بسبب اعدائي سهل قدامي طريقك * 
*5:                  9 لانه ليس في افواههم صدق جوفهم هوة حلقهم قبر مفتوح السنتهم                  صقلوها *
*5:                  10 دنهم يا الله ليسقطوا من مؤامراتهم بكثرة ذنوبهم طوح بهم لانهم                  تمردوا عليك *
*5:                  11 و يفرح جميع المتكلين عليك الى الابد يهتفون و تظللهم و يبتهج                  بك محبو اسمك *
*5:                  12 لانك انت تبارك الصديق يا رب كانه بترس تحيطه بالرضا                  *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)

*المزمور  السادس*

*6:                  0 لامام المغنين على ذوات الاوتار على القرار مزمور لداود                  *
*6:                  1 يا رب لا توبخني بغضبك و لا تؤدبني بغيظك *
*6:                  2 ارحمني يا رب لاني ضعيف اشفني يا رب لان عظامي قد رجفت                  *
*6:                  3 و نفسي قد ارتاعت جدا و انت يا رب فحتى متى *
*6:                  4 عد يا رب نج نفسي خلصني من اجل رحمتك *
*6:                  5 لانه ليس في الموت ذكرك في الهاوية من يحمدك *
*6:                  6 تعبت في تنهدي اعوم في كل ليلة سريري بدموعي اذوب فراشي                  *
*6:                  7 ساخت من الغم عيني شاخت من كل مضايقي *
*6:                  8 ابعدوا عني يا جميع فاعلي الاثم لان الرب قد سمع صوت بكائي                 *
*6:                  9 سمع الرب تضرعي الرب يقبل صلاتي *
*6:                  10 جميع اعدائي يخزون و يرتاعون جدا يعودون و يخزون بغتة                  *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)

*المزمور  السابع*

*7:                  0 شجوية لداود غناها للرب بسبب كلام كوش البنياميني * 
*7:                  1 يا رب الهي عليك توكلت خلصني من كل الذين يطردونني و نجني                  *
*7:                  2 لئلا يفترس كاسد نفسي هاشما اياها و لا منقذ *
*7:                  3 يا رب الهي ان كنت قد فعلت هذا ان وجد ظلم في يدي * 
*7:                  4 ان كافات مسالمي شرا و سلبت مضايقي بلا سبب *
*7:                  5 فليطارد عدو نفسي و ليدركها و ليدس الى الارض حياتي و ليحط الى                  التراب مجدي سلاه *
*7:                  6 قم يا رب بغضبك ارتفع على سخط مضايقي و انتبه لي بالحق اوصيت                 *
*7:                  7 و مجمع القبائل يحيط بك فعد فوقها الى العلى *
*7:                  8 الرب يدين الشعوب اقض لي يا رب كحقي و مثل كمالي الذي في                  *
*7:                  9 لينته شر الاشرار و ثبت الصديق فان فاحص القلوب و الكلى الله                  البار *
*7:                  10 ترسي عند الله مخلص مستقيمي القلوب *
*7:                  11 الله قاض عادل و اله يسخط في كل يوم *
*7:                  12 ان لم يرجع يحدد سيفه مد قوسه و هياها *
*7:                  13 و سدد نحوه الة الموت يجعل سهامه ملتهبة *
*7:                  14 هوذا يمخض بالاثم حمل تعبا و ولد كذبا *
*7:                  15 كرا جبا حفره فسقط في الهوة التي صنع *
*7:                  16 يرجع تعبه على راسه و على هامته يهبط ظلمه *
*7:                  17 احمد الرب حسب بره و ارنم لاسم الرب العلي *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)

*المزمور  الثامن*

*8:                  0 لامام المغنين على الجتية مزمور لداود *
*8:                  1 ايها الرب سيدنا ما امجد اسمك في كل الارض حيث جعلت جلالك فوق                  السماوات *
*8:                  2 من افواه الاطفال و الرضع اسست حمدا بسبب اضدادك لتسكيت عدو و                  منتقم *
*8:                  3 اذا ارى سماواتك عمل اصابعك القمر و النجوم التي كونتها                  *
*8:                  4 فمن هو الانسان حتى تذكره و ابن ادم حتى تفتقده *
*8:                  5 و تنقصه قليلا عن الملائكة و بمجد و بهاء تكلله *
*8:                  6 تسلطه على اعمال يديك جعلت كل شيء تحت قدميه *
*8:                  7 الغنم و البقر جميعا و بهائم البر ايضا *
*8:                  8 و طيور السماء و سمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه *
*8:                  9 ايها الرب سيدنا ما امجد اسمك في كل الارض *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)

*المزمور  التاسع*

*9:                  0 لامام المغنين على موت الابن مزمور لداود *
*9:                  1 احمد الرب بكل قلبي احدث بجميع عجائبك *
*9:                  2 افرح و ابتهج بك ارنم لاسمك ايها العلي *
*9:                  3 عند رجوع اعدائي الى خلف يسقطون و يهلكون من قدام وجهك                  *
*9:                  4 لانك اقمت حقي و دعواي جلست على الكرسي قاضيا عادلا * 
*9:                  5 انتهرت الامم اهلكت الشرير محوت اسمهم الى الدهر و الابد                  *
*9:                  6 العدو تم خرابه الى الابد و هدمت مدنا باد ذكره نفسه * 
*9:                  7 اما الرب فالى الدهر يجلس ثبت للقضاء كرسيه *
*9:                  8 و هو يقضي للمسكونة بالعدل يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة * 
*9:                  9 و يكون الرب ملجا للمنسحق ملجا في ازمنة الضيق *
*9:                  10 و يتكل عليك العارفون اسمك لانك لم تترك طالبيك يا رب                  *
*9:                  11 رنموا للرب الساكن في صهيون اخبروا بين الشعوب بافعاله                  *
*9:                  12 لانه مطالب بالدماء ذكرهم لم ينس صراخ المساكين *
*9:                  13 ارحمني يا رب انظر مذلتي من مبغضي يا رافعي من ابواب الموت                 *
*9:                  14 لكي احدث بكل تسابيحك في ابواب ابنة صهيون مبتهجا بخلاصك                  *
*9:                  15 تورطت الامم في الحفرة التي عملوها في الشبكة التي اخفوها                  انتشبت ارجلهم *
*9:                  16 معروف هو الرب قضاء امضى الشرير يعلق بعمل يديه ضرب الاوتار                  سلاه *
*9:                  17 الاشرار يرجعون الى الهاوية كل الامم الناسين الله * 
*9:                  18 لانه لا ينسى المسكين الى الابد رجاء البائسين لا يخيب الى                  الدهر *
*9:                  19 قم يا رب لا يعتز الانسان لتحاكم الامم قدامك *
*9:                  20 يا رب اجعل عليهم رعبا ليعلم الامم انهم بشر سلاه * ​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)

*



*​ *المزمور  العاشر*

*                 10: 1 يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا لماذا تختفي في ازمنة الضيق                  *
*                 10: 2 في كبرياء الشرير يحترق المسكين يؤخذون بالمؤامرة التي فكروا                  بها *
*                 10: 3 لان الشرير يفتخر بشهوات نفسه و الخاطف يجدف يهين الرب                 *
*                 10: 4 الشرير حسب تشامخ انفه يقول لا يطالب كل افكاره انه لا اله                 *
*                 10: 5 تثبت سبله في كل حين عالية احكامك فوقه كل اعدائه ينفث فيهم                 *
*                 10: 6 قال في قلبه لا اتزعزع من دور الى دور بلا سوء * 
*                 10: 7 فمه مملوء لعنة و غشا و ظلما تحت لسانه مشقة و اثم                  *
*                 10: 8 يجلس في مكمن الديار في المختفيات يقتل البريء عيناه تراقبان                  المسكين *
*                 10: 9 يكمن في المختفى كاسد في عريسه يكمن ليخطف المسكين يخطف                  المسكين بجذبه في شبكته *
*                 10: 10 فتنسحق و تنحني و تسقط المساكين ببراثنه *
*                 10: 11 قال في قلبه ان الله قد نسي حجب وجهه لا يرى الى الابد                 *
*                 10: 12 قم يا رب يا الله ارفع يدك لا تنس المساكين *
*                 10: 13 لماذا اهان الشرير الله لماذا قال في قلبه لا تطالب                  *
*                 10: 14 قد رايت لانك تبصر المشقة و الغم لتجازي بيدك اليك يسلم                  المسكين امره انت صرت معين اليتيم *
*                 10: 15 احطم ذراع الفاجر و الشرير تطلب شره و لا تجده * 
*                 10: 16 الرب ملك الى الدهر و الابد بادت الامم من ارضه * 
*                 10: 17 تاوه الودعاء قد سمعت يا رب تثبت قلوبهم تميل اذنك                  *
*                 10: 18 لحق اليتيم و المنسحق لكي لا يعود ايضا يرعبهم انسان من                  الارض *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2014)

*المزمور الحادي عشر


                  على الرب توكلت. كيف تقولون لنفسي: اهربوا إلى جبالكم                  كعصفور 
                  لأنه هوذا الأشرار                  يمدون القوس. فوقوا السهم في الوتر ليرموا في الدجى مستقيمي                  القلوب 
                  إذا انقلبت الأعمدة                  ، فالصديق ماذا يفعل 
                  الرب في هيكل قدسه.                  الرب في السماء كرسيه. عيناه تنظران. أجفانه تمتحن بني آدم                 
                  الرب يمتحن الصديق،                  أما الشرير ومحب الظلم فتبغضه نفسه 
                 يمطر على الأشرار                  فخاخا، نارا وكبريتا، وريح السموم نصيب كأسهم                  
                  لأن الرب عادل ويحب                  العدل. 

المستقيم يبصر وجهه *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مارس 2014)

قراءة مباركة فى سفر المزامير


----------



## sherihan81 (31 مارس 2014)

*فكرة رائعة ... ومتابعة معك اختي العزيزة في القراءة والصلاة.
الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتك وتعب محبتك         
*​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور الثاني عشر*


1 *لإمام المغنين على  				القرار. مزمور لداود. خلص يارب، لأنه قد انقرض التقي، لأنه قد  				انقطع الأمناء من بني البشر *
2 *يتكلمون بالكذب كل  				واحد مع صاحبه، بشفاه ملقة، بقلب فقلب يتكلمون * 
3 *يقطع الرب جميع  				الشفاه الملقة واللسان المتكلم بالعظائم *
4 *الذين قالوا:  				بألسنتنا نتجبر. شفاهنا معنا. من هو سيد علينا * 
5 *من اغتصاب المساكين  				، من صرخة البائسين، الآن أقوم، يقول الرب، أجعل في وسع الذي  				ينفث فيه *
6 *كلام الرب كلام نقي  				، كفضة مصفاة في بوطة في الأرض، ممحوصة سبع مرات * 
7 *أنت يارب تحفظهم.  				تحرسهم من هذا الجيل إلى الدهر *
8 *الأشرار يتمشون من  				كل ناحية عند ارتفاع الأرذال بين الناس *​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور الثالث عشر*


 1 *لإمام المغنين. مزمور  				لداود. إلى متى يارب تنساني كل النسيان ؟ إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني 				*
 2 *إلى متى أجعل هموما في  				نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم ؟ إلى متى يرتفع عدوي علي  				*
 3 *انظر واستجب لي يارب  				إلهي. أنر عيني لئلا أنام نوم الموت *
 4 *لئلا يقول عدوي: قد  				قويت عليه. لئلا يهتف مضايقي بأني تزعزعت * 
 5 *أما أنا فعلى رحمتك  				توكلت. يبتهج قلبي بخلاصك *
 6 *أغني للرب لأنه أحسن  				إلي *​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور الرابع عشر*


1 *لإمام المغنين.  				لداود. قال الجاهل في قلبه: ليس إله. فسدوا ورجسوا بأفعالهم.  				ليس من يعمل صلاحا *
2 *الرب من السماء أشرف  				على بني البشر، لينظر: هل من فاهم طالب الله * 
3 *الكل قد زاغوا معا،  				فسدوا. ليس من يعمل صلاحا، ليس ولا واحد *
4 *ألم يعلم كل فاعلي  				الإثم، الذين يأكلون شعبي كما يأكلون الخبز، والرب لم يدعوا 				*
5 *هناك خافوا خوفا،  				لأن الله في الجيل البار *
6 *رأي المسكين ناقضتم  				، لأن الرب ملجأه *
7 *ليت من صهيون خلاص  				إسرائيل. عند رد الرب سبي شعبه، يهتف يعقوب، ويفرح إسرائيل 				*​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور الخامس عشر*


1 *مزمور لداود يارب،  				من ينزل في مسكنك ؟ من يسكن في جبل قدسك *
2 *السالك بالكمال،  				والعامل الحق، والمتكلم بالصدق في قلبه *
3 *الذي لا يشي بلسانه  				، ولا يصنع شرا بصاحبه، ولا يحمل تعييرا على قريبه  				*
4 *والرذيل محتقر في  				عينيه، ويكرم خائفي الرب. يحلف للضرر ولا يغير * 
5 *فضته لا يعطيها  				بالربا، ولا يأخذ الرشوة على البريء. الذي يصنع هذا لا يتزعزع  				إلى الدهر *​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور السادس عشر*


1 *مذهبة لداود.  				احفظني يا الله لأني عليك توكلت *
2 *قلت للرب: أنت سيدي  				. خيري لا شيء غيرك *
3 *القديسون الذين في  				الأرض والأفاضل كل مسرتي بهم *
4 *تكثر أوجاعهم الذين  				أسرعوا وراء آخر. لا أسكب سكائبهم من دم، ولا أذكر أسماءهم بشفتي 				*
5 *الرب نصيب قسمتي  				وكأسي. أنت قابض قرعتي *
6 *حبال وقعت لي في  				النعماء، فالميراث حسن عندي *
7 *أبارك الرب الذي  				نصحني، وأيضا بالليل تنذرني كليتاي *
8 *جعلت الرب أمامي في  				كل حين، لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع *
9 *لذلك فرح قلبي،  				وابتهجت روحي. جسدي أيضا يسكن مطمئنا *
10 *لأنك لن تترك نفسي  				في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا *
11 *تعرفني سبيل الحياة  				. أمامك شبع سرور. في يمينك نعم إلى الأبد *​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور السابع عشر*


1 *صلاة لداود. اسمع  				يارب للحق. أنصت إلى صراخي. أصغ إلى صلاتي من شفتين بلا غش 				*
2 *من قدامك يخرج قضائي  				. عيناك تنظران المستقيمات *
3 *جربت قلبي. تعهدته  				ليلا. محصتني. لا تجد في ذموما. لا يتعدى فمي * 
4 *من جهة أعمال الناس  				فبكلام شفتيك أنا تحفظت من طرق المعتنف *
5 *تمسكت خطواتي بآثارك  				فما زلت قدماي *
6 *أنا دعوتك لأنك  				تستجيب لي يا الله. أمل أذنيك إلي. اسمع كلامي * 
7 *ميز مراحمك، يا  				مخلص المتكلين عليك، بيمينك من المقاومين *
8 *احفظني مثل حدقة  				العين. بظل جناحيك استرني *
9 *من وجه الأشرار  				الذين يخربونني، أعدائي بالنفس الذين يكتنفونني * 
10 *قلبهم السمين قد  				أغلقوا. بأفواههم قد تكلموا بالكبرياء *
11 *في خطواتنا الآن قد  				أحاطوا بنا. نصبوا أعينهم ليزلقونا إلى الأرض * 
12 *مثله مثل الأسد  				القرم إلى الافتراس، وكالشبل الكامن في عريسه * 
13 *قم يارب. تقدمه.  				اصرعه. نج نفسي من الشرير بسيفك *
14 *من الناس بيدك يارب  				، من أهل الدنيا. نصيبهم في حياتهم. بذخائرك تملأ بطونهم.  				يشبعون أولادا ويتركون فضالتهم لأطفالهم *
15 *أما أنا فبالبر أنظر  				وجهك. أشبع إذا استيقظت بشبهك *​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور الثامن عشر*


1 *لإمام المغنين.  				لعبد الرب داود الذي كلم الرب بكلام هذا النشيد في اليوم الذي  				أنقذه فيه الرب من أيدي كل أعدائه ومن يد شاول. فقال: أحبك يارب  				، يا قوتي *
2 *الرب صخرتي وحصني  				ومنقذي. إلهي صخرتي به أحتمي. ترسي وقرن خلاصي وملجإي  				*
3 *أدعو الرب الحميد،  				فأتخلص من أعدائي *
4 *اكتنفتني حبال الموت  				، وسيول الهلاك أفزعتني *
5 *حبال الهاوية حاقت  				بي. أشراك الموت انتشبت بي *
6 *في ضيقي دعوت الرب،  				وإلى إلهي صرخت، فسمع من هيكله صوتي، وصراخي قدامه دخل أذنيه 				*
7 *فارتجت الأرض  				وارتعشت، أسس الجبال ارتعدت وارتجت لأنه غضب *
8 *صعد دخان من أنفه،  				ونار من فمه أكلت. جمر اشتعلت منه *
9 *طأطأ السماوات ونزل  				، وضباب تحت رجليه *
10 *ركب على كروب وطار،  				وهف على أجنحة الرياح *
11 *جعل الظلمة ستره.  				حوله مظلته ضباب المياه وظلام الغمام *
12 *من الشعاع قدامه  				عبرت سحبه. برد وجمر نار *
13 *أرعد الرب من  				السماوات، والعلي أعطى صوته، بردا وجمر نار *
14 *أرسل سهامه فشتتهم،  				وبروقا كثيرة فأزعجهم *
15 *فظهرت أعماق المياه  				، وانكشفت أسس المسكونة من زجرك يارب، من نسمة ريح أنفك  				*
16 *أرسل من العلى  				فأخذني. نشلني من مياه كثيرة *
17 *أنقذني من عدوي  				القوي، ومن مبغضي لأنهم أقوى مني *
18 *أصابوني في يوم  				بليتي، وكان الرب سندي *
19 *أخرجني إلى الرحب.  				خلصني لأنه سر بي *
20 *يكافئني الرب حسب  				بري. حسب طهارة يدي يرد لي *
21 *لأني حفظت طرق الرب  				، ولم أعص إلهي *
22 *لأن جميع أحكامه  				أمامي، وفرائضه لم أبعدها عن نفسي *
23 *وأكون كاملا معه  				وأتحفظ من إثمي *
24 *فيرد الرب لي كبري،  				وكطهارة يدي أمام عينيه *
25 *مع الرحيم تكون  				رحيما. مع الرجل الكامل تكون كاملا *
26 *مع الطاهر تكون  				طاهرا، ومع الأعوج تكون ملتويا *
27 *لأنك أنت تخلص الشعب  				البائس، والأعين المرتفعة تضعها *
28 *لأنك أنت تضيء سراجي  				. الرب إلهي ينير ظلمتي *
29 *لأني بك اقتحمت جيشا  				، وبإلهي تسورت أسوارا *
30 *الله طريقه كامل.  				قول الرب نقي. ترس هو لجميع المحتمين به *
31 *لأنه من هو إله غير  				الرب ؟ ومن هو صخرة سوى إلهنا *
32 *الإله الذي يمنطقني  				بالقوة ويصير طريقي كاملا *
33 *الذي يجعل رجلي  				كالإيل، وعلى مرتفعاتي يقيمني *
34 *الذي يعلم يدي  				القتال، فتحنى بذراعي قوس من نحاس *
35 *وتجعل لي ترس خلاصك  				ويمينك تعضدني، ولطفك يعظمني *
36 *توسع خطواتي تحتي،  				فلم تتقلقل عقباي *
37 *أتبع أعدائي فأدركهم  				، ولا أرجع حتى أفنيهم *
38 *أسحقهم فلا يستطيعون  				القيام. يسقطون تحت رجلي *
39 *تمنطقني بقوة للقتال  				. تصرع تحتي القائمين علي *
40 *وتعطيني أقفية  				أعدائي، ومبغضي أفنيهم *
41 *يصرخون ولا مخلص.  				إلى الرب فلا يستجيب لهم *
42 *فأسحقهم كالغبار  				قدام الريح. مثل طين الأسواق أطرحهم *
43 *تنقذني من مخاصمات  				الشعب. تجعلني رأسا للأمم. شعب لم أعرفه يتعبد لي  				*
44 *من سماع الأذن  				يسمعون لي. بنو الغرباء يتذللون لي *
45 *بنو الغرباء يبلون  				ويزحفون من حصونهم *
46 *حي هو الرب، ومبارك  				صخرتي، ومرتفع إله خلاصي *
47 *الإله المنتقم لي،  				والذي يخضع الشعوب تحتي *
48 *منجي من أعدائي.  				رافعي أيضا فوق القائمين علي. من الرجل الظالم تنقذني  				*
49 *لذلك أحمدك يارب في  				الأمم، وأرنم لاسمك *
50 *برج خلاص لملكه،  				والصانع رحمة لمسيحه، لداود ونسله إلى الأبد *​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور التاسع عشر*


1 *لإمام المغنين.  				مزمور لداود. السماوات تحدث بمجد الله، والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه 				*
2 *يوم إلى يوم يذيع  				كلاما، وليل إلى ليل يبدي علما *
3 *لا قول ولا كلام.  				لا يسمع صوتهم *
4 *في كل الأرض خرج  				منطقهم، وإلى أقصى المسكونة كلماتهم. جعل للشمس مسكنا فيها 				*
5 *وهي مثل العروس  				الخارج من حجلته. يبتهج مثل الجبار للسباق في الطريق  				*
6 *من أقصى السماوات  				خروجها، ومدارها إلى أقاصيها، ولا شيء يختفي من حرها  				*
7 *ناموس الرب كامل يرد  				النفس. شهادات الرب صادقة تصير الجاهل حكيما *
8 *وصايا الرب مستقيمة  				تفرح القلب. أمر الرب طاهر ينير العينين *
9 *خوف الرب نقي ثابت  				إلى الأبد. أحكام الرب حق عادلة كلها *
10 *أشهى من الذهب  				والإبريز الكثير، وأحلى من العسل وقطر الشهاد * 
11 *أيضا عبدك يحذر بها  				، وفي حفظها ثواب عظيم *
12 *السهوات من يشعر بها  				؟ من الخطايا المستترة أبرئني *
13 *أيضا من المتكبرين  				احفظ عبدك فلا يتسلطوا علي. حينئذ أكون كاملا وأتبرأ من ذنب عظيم 				*
14 *لتكن أقوال فمي وفكر  				قلبي مرضية أمامك يارب، صخرتي ووليي *​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور العشرون*


1 *لإمام المغنين.  				مزمور لداود. ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق. ليرفعك اسم إله يعقوب 				*
2 *ليرسل لك عونا من  				قدسه، ومن صهيون ليعضدك *
3 *ليذكر كل تقدماتك،  				ويستسمن محرقاتك. سلاه *
4 *ليعطك حسب قلبك،  				ويتمم كل رأيك *
5 *نترنم بخلاصك،  				وباسم إلهنا نرفع رايتنا. ليكمل الرب كل سؤلك * 
6 *الآن عرفت أن الرب  				مخلص مسيحه، يستجيبه من سماء قدسه، بجبروت خلاص يمينه  				*
7 *هؤلاء بالمركبات  				وهؤلاء بالخيل، أما نحن فاسم الرب إلهنا نذكر * 
8 *هم جثوا وسقطوا،  				أما نحن فقمنا وانتصبنا *
9 *يارب خلص ليستجب لنا  				الملك في يوم دعائ*​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور الحادي والعشرون*


1 *لإمام المغنين.  				مزمور لداود. يارب، بقوتك يفرح الملك، وبخلاصك كيف لا يبتهج جدا 				*
2 *شهوة قلبه أعطيته،  				وملتمس شفتيه لم تمنعه. سلاه *
3 *لأنك تتقدمه ببركات  				خير. وضعت على رأسه تاجا من إبريز *
4 *حياة سألك فأعطيته.  				طول الأيام إلى الدهر والأبد *
5 *عظيم مجده بخلاصك،  				جلالا وبهاء تضع عليه *
6 *لأنك جعلته بركات  				إلى الأبد. تفرحه ابتهاجا أمامك *
7 *لأن الملك يتوكل على  				الرب، وبنعمة العلي لا يتزعزع *
8 *تصيب يدك جميع  				أعدائك. يمينك تصيب كل مبغضيك *
9 *تجعلهم مثل تنور نار  				في زمان حضورك. الرب بسخطه يبتلعهم وتأكلهم النار  				*
10 *تبيد ثمرهم من الأرض  				وذريتهم من بين بني آدم *
11 *لأنهم نصبوا عليك  				شرا. تفكروا بمكيدة. لم يستطيعوها *
12 *لأنك تجعلهم يتولون  				. تفوق السهام على أوتارك تلقاء وجوههم *
13 *ارتفع يارب بقوتك.  				نرنم وننغم بجبروتك *​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور الثاني والعشرون*


1 *لإمام المغنين على  				أيلة الصبح. مزمور لداود. إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني، بعيدا عن  				خلاصي، عن كلام زفيري *
2 *إلهي، في النهار  				أدعو فلا تستجيب، في الليل أدعو فلا هدو لي *
3 *وأنت القدوس الجالس  				بين تسبيحات إسرائيل *
4 *عليك اتكل آباؤنا.  				اتكلوا فنجيتهم *
5 *إليك صرخوا فنجوا.  				عليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا *
6 *أما أنا فدودة لا  				إنسان. عار عند البشر ومحتقر الشعب *
7 *كل الذين يرونني  				يستهزئون بي. يفغرون الشفاه، وينغضون الرأس قائلين  				*
8 *اتكل على الرب  				فلينجه، لينقذه لأنه سر به *
9 *لأنك أنت جذبتني من  				البطن. جعلتني مطمئنا على ثديي أمي *
10 *عليك ألقيت من الرحم  				. من بطن أمي أنت إلهي *
11 *لا تتباعد عني، لأن  				الضيق قريب، لأنه لا معين *
12 *أحاطت بي ثيران  				كثيرة. أقوياء باشان اكتنفتني *
13 *فغروا علي أفواههم  				كأسد مفترس مزمجر *
14 *كالماء انسكبت.  				انفصلت كل عظامي. صار قلبي كالشمع. قد ذاب في وسط أمعائي  				*
15 *يبست مثل شقفة قوتي  				، ولصق لساني بحنكي، وإلى تراب الموت تضعني *
16 *لأنه قد أحاطت بي  				كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني. ثقبوا يدي ورجلي  				*
17 *أحصي كل عظامي، وهم  				ينظرون ويتفرسون في *
18 *يقسمون ثيابي بينهم  				، وعلى لباسي يقترعون *
19 *أما أنت يارب، فلا  				تبعد. يا قوتي، أسرع إلى نصرتي *
20 *أنقذ من السيف نفسي  				. من يد الكلب وحيدتي *
21 *خلصني من فم الأسد،  				ومن قرون بقر الوحش استجب لي *
22 *أخبر باسمك إخوتي.  				في وسط الجماعة أسبحك *
23 *يا خائفي الرب سبحوه  				مجدوه يا معشر ذرية يعقوب، واخشوه يا زرع إسرائيل جميعا  				*
24 *لأنه لم يحتقر ولم  				يرذل مسكنة المسكين، ولم يحجب وجهه عنه، بل عند صراخه إليه استمع 				*
25 *من قبلك تسبيحي في  				الجماعة العظيمة. أوفي بنذوري قدام خائفيه *
26 *يأكل الودعاء  				ويشبعون. يسبح الرب طالبوه. تحيا قلوبكم إلى الأبد  				*
27 *تذكر وترجع إلى الرب  				كل أقاصي الأرض. وتسجد قدامك كل قبائل الأمم *
28 *لأن للرب الملك،  				وهو المتسلط على الأمم *
29 *أكل وسجد كل سميني  				الأرض. قدامه يجثو كل من ينحدر إلى التراب ومن لم يحي نفسه  				*
30 *الذرية تتعبد له.  				يخبر عن الرب الجيل الآتي *
31 *يأتون ويخبرون ببره  				شعبا سيولد بأنه قد فعل *​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور الثالث والعشرون*


1 *مزمور لداود. الرب  				راعي فلا يعوزني شيء *
2 *في مراع خضر يربضني  				. إلى مياه الراحة يوردني *
3 *يرد نفسي. يهديني  				إلى سبل البر من أجل اسمه *
4 *أيضا إذا سرت في  				وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شرا، لأنك أنت معي. عصاك وعكازك هما  				يعزيانني *
5 *ترتب قدامي مائدة  				تجاه مضايقي. مسحت بالدهن رأسي. كأسي ريا *
6 *إنما خير ورحمة  				يتبعانني كل أيام حياتي، وأسكن في بيت الرب إلى مدى الأيام  				*​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور  الرابع والعشرون*


1 *لداود. مزمور.  				للرب الأرض وملؤها. المسكونة، وكل الساكنين فيها  				*
2 *لأنه على البحار  				أسسها، وعلى الأنهار ثبتها *
3 *من يصعد إلى جبل  				الرب ؟ ومن يقوم في موضع قدسه *
4 *الطاهر اليدين،  				والنقي القلب، الذي لم يحمل نفسه إلى الباطل، ولا حلف كذبا 				*
5 *يحمل بركة من عند  				الرب، وبرا من إله خلاصه *
6 *هذا هو الجيل  				الطالبه، الملتمسون وجهك يا يعقوب. سلاه *
7 *ارفعن أيتها الأرتاج  				رؤوسكن، وارتفعن أيتها الأبواب الدهريات، فيدخل ملك المجد  				*
8 *من هو هذا ملك المجد  				؟ الرب القدير الجبار، الرب الجبار في القتال * 
9 *ارفعن أيتها الأرتاج  				رؤوسكن، وارفعنها أيتها الأبواب الدهريات، فيدخل ملك المجد 				*
10 *من هو هذا ملك المجد  				؟ رب الجنود هو ملك المجد. سلاه *​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

*المزمور الخامس والعشرون*


1 *لداود. إليك يارب  				أرفع نفسي *
2 *يا إلهي عليك توكلت  				، فلا تدعني أخزى. لا تشمت بي أعدائي *
3 *أيضا كل منتظريك لا  				يخزوا. ليخز الغادرون بلا سبب *
4 *طرقك يارب عرفني.  				سبلك علمني *
5 *دربني في حقك وعلمني  				، لأنك أنت إله خلاصي. إياك انتظرت اليوم كله * 
6 *اذكر مراحمك يارب  				وإحساناتك، لأنها منذ الأزل هي *
7 *لا تذكر خطايا صباي  				ولا معاصي. كرحمتك اذكرني أنت من أجل جودك يارب * 
8 *الرب صالح ومستقيم،  				لذلك يعلم الخطاة الطريق *
9 *يدرب الودعاء في  				الحق، ويعلم الودعاء طرقه *
10 *كل سبل الرب رحمة  				وحق لحافظي عهده وشهاداته *
11 *من أجل اسمك يارب  				اغفر إثمي لأنه عظيم *
12 *من هو الإنسان  				الخائف الرب ؟ يعلمه طريقا يختاره *
13 *نفسه في الخير تبيت  				، ونسله يرث الأرض *
14 *سر الرب لخائفيه،  				وعهده لتعليمهم *
15 *عيناي دائما إلى  				الرب، لأنه هو يخرج رجلي من الشبكة *
16 *التفت إلي وارحمني،  				لأني وحد ومسكين أنا *
17 *افرج ضيقات قلبي.  				من شدائدي أخرجني *
18 *انظر إلى ذلي وتعبي  				، واغفر جميع خطاياي *
19 *انظر إلى أعدائي  				لأنهم قد كثروا، وبغضا ظلما أبغضوني *
20 *احفظ نفسي وأنقذني.  				لا أخزى لأني عليك توكلت *
21 *يحفظني الكمال  				والاستقامة، لأني انتظرتك *
22 *يا الله، افد  				إسرائيل من كل ضيقاته *​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور السادس والعشرون*


1 *لداود. اقض لي يارب  				لأني بكمالي سلكت، وعلى الرب توكلت بلا تقلقل * 
2 *جربني يارب وامتحني  				. صف كليتي وقلبي *
3 *لأن رحمتك أمام عيني  				. وقد سلكت بحقك *
4 *لم أجلس مع أناس  				السوء، ومع الماكرين لا أدخل *
5 *أبغضت جماعة الأثمة  				، ومع الأشرار لا أجلس *
6 *أغسل يدي في النقاوة  				، فأطوف بمذبحك يارب *
7 *لأسمع بصوت الحمد،  				وأحدث بجميع عجائبك *
8 *يارب، أحببت محل  				بيتك وموضع مسكن مجدك *
9 *لا تجمع مع الخطاة  				نفسي، ولا مع رجال الدماء حياتي *
10 *الذين في أيديهم  				رذيلة، ويمينهم ملآنة رشوة *
11 *أما أنا فبكمالي  				أسلك. افدني وارحمني *
12 *رجلي واقفة على سهل  				. في الجماعات أبارك الرب *​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور السابع والعشرون*


1 *لداود. الرب نوري  				وخلاصي، ممن أخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي، ممن أرتعب * 
2 *عندما اقترب إلي  				الأشرار ليأكلوا لحمي، مضايقي وأعدائي عثروا وسقطوا  				*
3 *إن نزل علي جيش لا  				يخاف قلبي. إن قامت علي حرب ففي ذلك أنا مطمئن * 
4 *واحدة سألت من الرب  				وإياها ألتمس: أن أسكن في بيت الرب كل أيام حياتي، لكي أنظر إلى  				جمال الرب، وأتفرس في هيكله *
5 *لأنه يخبئني في  				مظلته في يوم الشر. يسترني بستر خيمته. على صخرة يرفعني  				*
6 *والآن يرتفع رأسي  				على أعدائي حولي، فأذبح في خيمته ذبائح الهتاف. أغني وأرنم للرب 				*
7 *استمع يارب. بصوتي  				أدعو فارحمني واستجب لي *
8 *لك قال قلبي: قلت:  				اطلبوا وجهي. وجهك يارب أطلب *
9 *لا تحجب وجهك عني.  				لا تخيب بسخط عبدك. قد كنت عوني فلا ترفضني ولا تتركني يا إله  				خلاصي *
10 *إن أبي وأمي قد  				تركاني والرب يضمني *
11 *علمني يارب طريقك،  				واهدني في سبيل مستقيم بسبب أعدائي *
12 *لا تسلمني إلى مرام  				مضايقي، لأنه قد قام علي شهود زور ونافث ظلم *
13 *لولا أنني آمنت بأن  				أرى جود الرب في أرض الأحياء *
14 *انتظر الرب. ليتشدد  				وليتشجع قلبك، وانتظر الرب *​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور الثامن والعشرون*


1 *لداود. إليك يارب  				أصرخ. يا صخرتي، لا تتصامم من جهتي، لئلا تسكت عني فأشبه  				الهابطين في الجب *
2 *استمع صوت تضرعي إذ  				أستغيث بك وأرفع يدي إلى محراب قدسك *
3 *لا تجذبني مع  				الأشرار، ومع فعلة الإثم المخاطبين أصحابهم بالسلام والشر في  				قلوبهم *
4 *أعطهم حسب فعلهم  				وحسب شر أعمالهم. حسب صنع أيديهم أعطهم. رد عليهم معاملتهم 				*
5 *لأنهم لم ينتبهوا  				إلى أفعال الرب، ولا إلى أعمال يديه، يهدمهم ولا يبنيهم  				*
6 *مبارك الرب، لأنه  				سمع صوت تضرعي *
7 *الرب عزي وترسي.  				عليه اتكل قلبي، فانتصرت. ويبتهج قلبي وبأغنيتي أحمده  				*
8 *الرب عز لهم، وحصن  				خلاص مسيحه هو *
9 *خلص شعبك، وبارك  				ميراثك، وارعهم واحملهم إلى الأبد *​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور التاسع والعشرون*


1 *مزمور لداود. قدموا  				للرب يا أبناء الله، قدموا للرب مجدا وعزا *
2 *قدموا للرب مجد اسمه  				. اسجدوا للرب في زينة مقدسة *
3 *صوت الرب على المياه  				. إله المجد أرعد. الرب فوق المياه الكثيرة *
4 *صوت الرب بالقوة.  				صوت الرب بالجلال *
5 *صوت الرب مكسر الأرز  				، ويكسر الرب أرز لبنان *
6 *ويمرحها مثل عجل.  				لبنان وسريون مثل فرير البقر الوحشي *
7 *صوت الرب يقدح لهب  				نار *
8 *صوت الرب يزلزل  				البرية. يزلزل الرب برية قادش *
9 *صوت الرب يولد الإيل  				، ويكشف الوعور، وفي هيكله الكل قائل: مجد *
10 *الرب بالطوفان جلس،  				ويجلس الرب ملكا إلى الأبد *
11 *الرب يعطي عزا لشعبه  				. الرب يبارك شعبه بالسلام *​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور الثلاثون*


1 *مزمور أغنية تدشين  				البيت. لداود. أعظمك يارب لأنك نشلتني ولم تشمت بي أعدائي  				*
2 *يارب إلهي، استغثت  				بك فشفيتني *
3 *يارب، أصعدت من  				الهاوية نفسي. أحييتني من بين الهابطين في الجب * 
4 *رنموا للرب يا  				أتقياءه، واحمدوا ذكر قدسه *
5 *لأن للحظة غضبه.  				حياة في رضاه. عند المساء يبيت البكاء، وفي الصباح ترنم  				*
6 *وأنا قلت في  				طمأنينتي: لا أتزعزع إلى الأبد *
7 *يارب، برضاك ثبت  				لجبلي عزا. حجبت وجهك فصرت مرتاعا *
8 *إليك يارب أصرخ،  				وإلى السيد أتضرع *
9 *ما الفائدة من دمي  				إذا نزلت إلى الحفرة ؟ هل يحمدك التراب ؟ هل يخبر بحقك  				*
10 *استمع يارب وارحمني  				. يارب، كن معينا لي *
11 *حولت نوحي إلى رقص  				لي. حللت مسحي ومنطقتني فرحا *
12 *لكي تترنم لك روحي  				ولا تسكت. يارب إلهي، إلى الأبد أحمدك *​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور الحادي والثلاثون*


1 *لإمام المغنين.  				مزمور لداود. عليك يارب توكلت. لا تدعني أخزى مدى الدهر. بعدلك  				نجني *
2 *أمل إلي أذنك.  				سريعا أنقذني. كن لي صخرة حصن، بيت ملجإ لتخليصي  				*
3 *لأن صخرتي ومعقلي  				أنت. من أجل اسمك تهديني وتقودني *
4 *أخرجني من الشبكة  				التي خبأوها لي، لأنك أنت حصني *
5 *في يدك أستودع روحي  				. فديتني يارب إله الحق *
6 *أبغضت الذين يراعون  				أباطيل كاذبة. أما أنا فعلى الرب توكلت *
7 *أبتهج وأفرح برحمتك  				، لأنك نظرت إلى مذلتي، وعرفت في الشدائد نفسي * 
8 *ولم تحبسني في يد  				العدو، بل أقمت في الرحب رجلي *
9 *ارحمني يارب لأني في  				ضيق. خسفت من الغم عيني. نفسي وبطني *
10 *لأن حياتي قد فنيت  				بالحزن، وسنيني بالتنهد. ضعفت بشقاوتي قوتي، وبليت عظامي  				*
11 *عند كل أعدائي صرت  				عارا، وعند جيراني بالكلية، ورعبا لمعارفي. الذين رأوني خارجا  				هربوا عني *
12 *نسيت من القلب مثل  				الميت. صرت مثل إناء متلف *
13 *لأني سمعت مذمة من  				كثيرين. الخوف مستدير بي بمؤامرتهم معا علي. تفكروا في أخذ نفسي 				*
14 *أما أنا فعليك توكلت  				يارب. قلت: إلهي أنت *
15 *في يدك آجالي. نجني  				من يد أعدائي ومن الذين يطردونني *
16 *أضئ بوجهك على عبدك  				. خلصني برحمتك *
17 *يارب، لا تدعني  				أخزى لأني دعوتك. ليخز الأشرار. ليسكتوا في الهاوية  				*
18 *لتبكم شفاه الكذب،  				المتكلمة على الصديق بوقاحة، بكبرياء واستهانة * 
19 *ما أعظم جودك الذي  				ذخرته لخائفيك، وفعلته للمتكلين عليك تجاه بني البشر  				*
20 *تسترهم بستر وجهك من  				مكايد الناس. تخفيهم في مظلة من مخاصمة الألسن * 
21 *مبارك الرب، لأنه  				قد جعل عجبا رحمته لي في مدينة محصنة *
22 *وأنا قلت في حيرتي:  				إني قد انقطعت من قدام عينيك. ولكنك سمعت صوت تضرعي إذ صرخت إليك 				*
23 *أحبوا الرب يا جميع  				أتقيائه. الرب حافظ الأمانة، ومجاز بكثرة العامل بالكبرياء 				*
24 *لتتشدد ولتتشجع  				قلوبكم، يا جميع المنتظرين الرب *​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور الثاني والثلاثون*


1 *لداود. قصيدة.  				طوبى للذي غفر إثمه وسترت خطيته *
2 *طوبى لرجل لا يحسب  				له الرب خطية، ولا في روحه غش *
3 *لما سكت بليت عظامي  				من زفيري اليوم كله *
4 *لأن يدك ثقلت علي  				نهارا وليلا. تحولت رطوبتي إلى يبوسة القيظ. سلاه  				*
5 *أعترف لك بخطيتي ولا  				أكتم إثمي. قلت: أعترف للرب بذنبي، وأنت رفعت أثام خطيتي. سلاه 				*
6 *لهذا يصلي لك كل تقي  				في وقت يجدك فيه. عند غمارة المياه الكثيرة إياه لا تصيب  				*
7 *أنت ستر لي. من  				الضيق تحفظني. بترنم النجاة تكتنفني. سلاه *
8 *أعلمك وأرشدك الطريق  				التي تسلكها. أنصحك. عيني عليك *
9 *لا تكونوا كفرس أو  				بغل بلا فهم. بلجام وزمام زينته يكم لئلا يدنو إليك  				*
10 *كثيرة هي نكبات  				الشرير، أما المتوكل على الرب فالرحمة تحيط به * 
11 *افرحوا بالرب  				وابتهجوا يا أيها الصديقون، واهتفوا يا جميع المستقيمي القلوب 				*​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور الثالث والثلاثون*


1 *اهتفوا أيها  				الصديقون بالرب. بالمستقيمين يليق التسبيح *
2 *احمدوا الرب بالعود  				. بربابة ذات عشرة أوتار رنموا له *
3 *غنوا له أغنية جديدة  				. أحسنوا العزف بهتاف *
4 *لأن كلمة الرب  				مستقيمة، وكل صنعه بالأمانة *
5 *يحب البر والعدل.  				امتلأت الأرض من رحمة الرب *
6 *بكلمة الرب صنعت  				السماوات، وبنسمة فيه كل جنودها *
7 *يجمع كند أمواه اليم  				. يجعل اللجج في أهراء *
8 *لتخش الرب كل الأرض  				، ومنه ليخف كل سكان المسكونة *
9 *لأنه قال فكان. هو  				أمر فصار *
10 *الرب أبطل مؤامرة  				الأمم. لاشى أفكار الشعوب *
11 *أما مؤامرة الرب  				فإلى الأبد تثبت. أفكار قلبه إلى دور فدور *
12 *طوبى للأمة التي  				الرب إلهها، الشعب الذي اختاره ميراثا لنفسه *
13 *من السماوات نظر  				الرب. رأى جميع بني البشر *
14 *من مكان سكناه تطلع  				إلى جميع سكان الأرض *
15 *المصور قلوبهم جميعا  				، المنتبه إلى كل أعمالهم *
16 *لن يخلص الملك بكثرة  				الجيش. الجبار لا ينقذ بعظم القوة *
17 *باطل هو الفرس لأجل  				الخلاص، وبشدة قوته لا ينجي *
18 *هوذا عين الرب على  				خائفيه الراجين رحمته *
19 *لينجي من الموت  				أنفسهم، وليستحييهم في الجوع *
20 *أنفسنا انتظرت الرب  				. معونتنا وترسنا هو *
21 *لأنه به تفرح قلوبنا  				، لأننا على اسمه القدوس اتكلنا *
22 *لتكن يارب رحمتك  				علينا حسبما انتظرناك *​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور الرابع والثلاثون*


1 *لداود عندما غير  				عقله قدام أبيمالك فطرده فانطلق. أبارك الرب في كل حين. دائما  				تسبيحه في فمي *
2 *بالرب تفتخر نفسي.  				يسمع الودعاء فيفرحون *
3 *عظموا الرب معي،  				ولنعل اسمه معا *
4 *طلبت إلى الرب  				فاستجاب لي، ومن كل مخاوفي أنقذني *
5 *نظروا إليه  				واستناروا، ووجوههم لم تخجل *
6 *هذا المسكين صرخ،  				والرب استمعه، ومن كل ضيقاته خلصه *
7 *ملاك الرب حال حول  				خائفيه، وينجيهم *
8 *ذوقوا وانظروا ما  				أطيب الرب طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه *
9 *اتقوا الرب يا  				قديسيه، لأنه ليس عوز لمتقيه *
10 *الأشبال احتاجت  				وجاعت، وأما طالبو الرب فلا يعوزهم شيء من الخير * 
11 *هلم أيها البنون  				استمعوا إلي فأعلمكم مخافة الرب *
12 *من هو الإنسان الذي  				يهوى الحياة، ويحب كثرة الأيام ليرى خيرا *
13 *صن لسانك عن الشر،  				وشفتيك عن التكلم بالغش *
14 *حد عن الشر، واصنع  				الخير. اطلب السلامة، واسع وراءها *
15 *عينا الرب نحو  				الصديقين، وأذناه إلى صراخهم *
16 *وجه الرب ضد عاملي  				الشر ليقطع من الأرض ذكرهم *
17 *أولئك صرخوا، والرب  				سمع، ومن كل شدائدهم أنقذهم *
18 *قريب هو الرب من  				المنكسري القلوب، ويخلص المنسحقي الروح *
19 *كثيرة هي بلايا  				الصديق، ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب *
20 *يحفظ جميع عظامه.  				واحد منها لا ينكسر *
21 *الشر يميت الشرير،  				ومبغضو الصديق يعاقبون *
22 *الرب فادي نفوس  				عبيده، وكل من اتكل عليه لا يعاقب *​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور الخامس والثلاثون*


1 *لداود. خاصم يارب  				مخاصمي. قاتل مقاتلي *
2 *أمسك مجنا وترسا  				وانهض إلى معونتي *
3 *وأشرع رمحا وصد  				تلقاء مطاردي. قل لنفسي: خلاصك أنا *
4 *ليخز وليخجل الذين  				يطلبون نفسي. ليرتد إلى الوراء ويخجل المتفكرون بإساءتي  				*
5 *ليكونوا مثل العصافة  				قدام الريح، وملاك الرب داحرهم *
6 *ليكن طريقهم ظلاما  				وزلقا، وملاك الرب طاردهم *
7 *لأنهم بلا سبب أخفوا  				لي هوة شبكتهم. بلا سبب حفروا لنفسي *
8 *لتأته التهلكة وهو  				لا يعلم، ولتنشب به الشبكة التي أخفاها، وفي التهلكة نفسها ليقع 				*
9 *أما نفسي فتفرح  				بالرب وتبتهج بخلاصه *
10 *جميع عظامي تقول:  				يارب، من مثلك المنقذ المسكين ممن هو أقوى منه، والفقير والبائس  				من سالبه *
11 *شهود زور يقومون،  				وعما لم أعلم يسألونني *
12 *يجازونني عن الخير  				شرا، ثكلا لنفسي *
13 *أما أنا ففي مرضهم  				كان لباسي مسحا. أذللت بالصوم نفسي، وصلاتي إلى حضني ترجع  				*
14 *كأنه قريب، كأنه  				أخي كنت أتمشى. كمن ينوح على أمه انحنيت حزينا * 
15 *ولكنهم في ظلعي  				فرحوا واجتمعوا. اجتمعوا علي شاتمين ولم أعلم. مزقوا ولم يكفوا 				*
16 *بين الفجار المجان  				لأجل كعكة حرقوا علي أسنانهم *
17 *يارب، إلى متى تنظر  				؟ استرد نفسي من تهلكاتهم، وحيدتي من الأشبال * 
18 *أحمدك في الجماعة  				الكثيرة. في شعب عظيم أسبحك *
19 *لا يشمت بي الذين هم  				أعدائي باطلا، ولا يتغامز بالعين الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب  				*
20 *لأنهم لا يتكلمون  				بالسلام، وعلى الهادئين في الأرض يتفكرون بكلام مكر  				*
21 *فغروا علي أفواههم.  				قالوا: هه هه قد رأت أعيننا *
22 *قد رأيت يارب، لا  				تسكت. يا سيد، لا تبتعد عني *
23 *استيقظ وانتبه إلى  				حكمي، يا إلهي وسيدي إلى دعواي *
24 *اقض لي حسب عدلك  				يارب إلهي، فلا يشمتوا بي *
25 *لا يقولوا في قلوبهم  				: هه شهوتنا. لا يقولوا: قد ابتلعناه *
26 *ليخز وليخجل معا  				الفرحون بمصيبتي. ليلبس الخزي والخجل المتعظمون علي  				*
27 *ليهتف ويفرح  				المبتغون حقي، وليقولوا دائما: ليتعظم الرب المسرور بسلامة عبده 				*
28 *ولساني يلهج بعدلك.  				اليوم كله بحمدك *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  السادس والثلاثون*

*                 36: 0 لامام المغنين لعبد الرب داود *
*                 36: 1 نامة معصية الشرير في داخل قلبي ان ليس خوف الله امام عينيه                 *
*                 36: 2 لانه ملق نفسه لنفسه من جهة وجدان اثمه و بغضه * 
*                 36: 3 كلام فمه اثم و غش كف عن التعقل عن عمل الخير * 
*                 36: 4 يتفكر بالاثم على مضجعه يقف في طريق غير صالح لا يرفض الشر                 *
*                 36: 5 يا رب في السماوات رحمتك امانتك الى الغمام *
*                 36: 6 عدلك مثل جبال الله و احكامك لجة عظيمة الناس و البهائم تخلص                  يا رب *
*                 36: 7 ما اكرم رحمتك يا الله فبنو البشر في ظل جناحيك يحتمون                 *
*                 36: 8 يروون من دسم بيتك و من نهر نعمك تسقيهم *
*                 36: 9 لان عندك ينبوع الحياة بنورك نرى نورا *
*                 36: 10 ادم رحمتك للذين يعرفونك و عدلك للمستقيمي القلب                  *
*                 36: 11 لا تاتني رجل الكبرياء و يد الاشرار لا تزحزحني * 
*                 36: 12 هناك سقط فاعلو الاثم دحروا فلم يستطيعوا القيام                  *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  السابع والثلاثون*

*                 37: 0 لداود *
*                 37: 1 لا تغر من الاشرار و لا تحسد عمال الاثم *
*                 37: 2 فانهم مثل الحشيش سريعا يقطعون و مثل العشب الاخضر يذبلون                 *
*                 37: 3 اتكل على الرب و افعل الخير اسكن الارض و ارع الامانة                  *
*                 37: 4 و تلذذ بالرب فيعطيك سؤل قلبك *
*                 37: 5 سلم للرب طريقك و اتكل عليه و هو يجري *
*                 37: 6 و يخرج مثل النور برك و حقك مثل الظهيرة *
*                 37: 7 انتظر الرب و اصبر له و لا تغر من الذي ينجح في طريقه من                  الرجل المجري مكايد *
*                 37: 8 كف عن الغضب و اترك السخط و لا تغر لفعل الشر * 
*                 37: 9 لان عاملي الشر يقطعون و الذين ينتظرون الرب هم يرثون الارض                 *
*                 37: 10 بعد قليل لا يكون الشرير تطلع في مكانه فلا يكون                  *
*                 37: 11 اما الودعاء فيرثون الارض و يتلذذون في كثرة السلامة                  *
*                 37: 12 الشرير يتفكر ضد الصديق و يحرق عليه اسنانه *
*                 37: 13 الرب يضحك به لانه راى ان يومه ات *
*                 37: 14 الاشرار قد سلوا السيف و مدوا قوسهم لرمي المسكين و الفقير                  لقتل المستقيم طريقهم *
*                 37: 15 سيفهم يدخل في قلبهم و قسيهم تنكسر *
*                 37: 16 القليل الذي للصديق خير من ثروة اشرار كثيرين * 
*                 37: 17 لان سواعد الاشرار تنكسر و عاضد الصديقين الرب * 
*                 37: 18 الرب عارف ايام الكملة و ميراثهم الى الابد يكون                  *
*                 37: 19 لا يخزون في زمن السوء و في ايام الجوع يشبعون * 
*                 37: 20 لان الاشرار يهلكون و اعداء الرب كبهاء المراعي فنوا                  كالدخان فنوا *
*                 37: 21 الشرير يستقرض و لا يفي و اما الصديق فيتراف و يعطي                  *
*                 37: 22 لان المباركين منه يرثون الارض و الملعونين منه يقطعون                 *
*                 37: 23 من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الانسان و في طريقه يسر                  *
*                 37: 24 اذا سقط لا ينطرح لان الرب مسند يده *
*                 37: 25 ايضا كنت فتى و قد شخت و لم ار صديقا تخلي عنه و لا ذرية له                  تلتمس خبزا *
*                 37: 26 اليوم كله يتراف و يقرض و نسله للبركة *
*                 37: 27 حد عن الشر و افعل الخير و اسكن الى الابد *
*                 37: 28 لان الرب يحب الحق و لا يتخلى عن اتقيائه الى الابد يحفظون                  اما نسل الاشرار فينقطع *
*                 37: 29 الصديقون يرثون الارض و يسكنونها الى الابد *
*                 37: 30 فم الصديق يلهج بالحكمة و لسانه ينطق بالحق *
*                 37: 31 شريعة الهه في قلبه لا تتقلقل خطواته *
*                 37: 32 الشرير يراقب الصديق محاولا ان يميته *
*                 37: 33 الرب لا يتركه في يده و لا يحكم عليه عند محاكمته                  *
*                 37: 34 انتظر الرب و احفظ طريقه فيرفعك لترث الارض الى انقراض                  الاشرار تنظر *
*                 37: 35 قد رايت الشرير عاتيا وارفا مثل شجرة شارقة ناضرة                  *
*                 37: 36 عبر فاذا هو ليس بموجود و التمسته فلم يوجد *
*                 37: 37 لاحظ الكامل و انظر المستقيم فان العقب لانسان السلامة                 *
*                 37: 38 اما الاشرار فيبادون جميعا عقب الاشرار ينقطع * 
*                 37: 39 اما خلاص الصديقين فمن قبل الرب حصنهم في زمان الضيق                  *
*                 37: 40 و يعينهم الرب و ينجيهم ينقذهم من الاشرار و يخلصهم لانهم                  احتموا به *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الثامن والثلاثون*

*                 38: 0 مزمور لداود للتذكير *
*                 38: 1 يا رب لا توبخني بسخطك و لا تؤدبني بغيظك *
*                 38: 2 لان سهامك قد انتشبت في و نزلت علي يدك *
*                 38: 3 ليست في جسدي صحة من جهة غضبك ليست في عظامي سلامة من جهة                  خطيتي *
*                 38: 4 لان اثامي قد طمت فوق راسي كحمل ثقيل اثقل مما احتمل                  *
*                 38: 5 قد انتنت قاحت حبر ضربي من جهة حماقتي *
*                 38: 6 لويت انحنيت الى الغاية اليوم كله ذهبت حزينا * 
*                 38: 7 لان خاصرتي قد امتلاتا احتراقا و ليست في جسدي صحة                  *
*                 38: 8 خدرت و انسحقت الى الغاية كنت ائن من زفير قلبي * 
*                 38: 9 يا رب امامك كل تاوهي و تنهدي ليس بمستور عنك * 
*                 38: 10 قلبي خافق قوتي فارقتني و نور عيني ايضا ليس معي                  *
*                 38: 11 احبائي و اصحابي يقفون تجاه ضربتي و اقاربي وقفوا بعيدا                 *
*                 38: 12 و طالبو نفسي نصبوا شركا و الملتمسون لي الشر تكلموا                  بالمفاسد و اليوم كله يلهجون بالغش *
*                 38: 13 و اما انا فكاصم لا اسمع و كابكم لا يفتح فاه * 
*                 38: 14 و اكون مثل انسان لا يسمع و ليس في فمه حجة *
*                 38: 15 لاني لك يا رب صبرت انت تستجيب يا رب الهي *
*                 38: 16 لاني قلت لئلا يشمتوا بي عندما زلت قدمي تعظموا علي                  *
*                 38: 17 لانني موشك ان اظلع و وجعي مقابلي دائما *
*                 38: 18 لانني اخبر باثمي و اغتم من خطيتي *
*                 38: 19 و اما اعدائي فاحياء عظموا و الذين يبغضونني ظلما كثروا                 *
*                 38: 20 و المجازون عن الخير بشر يقاومونني لاجل اتباعي الصلاح                 *
*                 38: 21 لا تتركني يا رب يا الهي لا تبعد عني *
*                 38: 22 اسرع الى معونتي يا رب يا خلاصي *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  التاسع والثلاثون*

*                 39: 0 لامام المغنين ليدوثون مزمور لداود *
*                 39: 1 قلت اتحفظ لسبيلي من الخطا بلساني احفظ لفمي كمامة فيما                  الشرير مقابلي *
*                 39: 2 صمت صمتا سكت عن الخير فتحرك وجعي *
*                 39: 3 حمي قلبي في جوفي عند لهجي اشتعلت النار تكلمت بلساني                  *
*                 39: 4 عرفني يا رب نهايتي و مقدار ايامي كم هي فاعلم كيف انا زائل                 *
*                 39: 5 هوذا جعلت ايامي اشبارا و عمري كلا شيء قدامك انما نفخة كل                  انسان قد جعل سلاه *
*                 39: 6 انما كخيال يتمشى الانسان انما باطلا يضجون يذخر ذخائر و لا                  يدري من يضمها *
*                 39: 7 و الان ماذا انتظرت يا رب رجائي فيك هو *
*                 39: 8 من كل معاصي نجني لا تجعلني عارا عند الجاهل *
*                 39: 9 صمت لا افتح فمي لانك انت فعلت *
*                 39: 10 ارفع عني ضربك من مهاجمة يدك انا قد فنيت *
*                 39: 11 بتاديبات ان ادبت الانسان من اجل اثمه افنيت مثل العث                  مشتهاه انما كل انسان نفخة سلاه *
*                 39: 12 استمع صلاتي يا رب و اصغ الى صراخي لا تسكت عن دموعي لاني                  انا غريب عندك نزيل مثل جميع ابائي *
*                 39: 13 اقتصر عني فاتبلج قبل ان اذهب فلا اوجد *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الأربعون*

*                 40: 0 لامام المغنين مزمور لداود *
*                 40: 1 انتظارا انتظرت الرب فمال الي و سمع صراخي *
*                 40: 2 و اصعدني من جب الهلاك من طين الحماة و اقام على صخرة رجلي                  ثبت خطواتي *
*                 40: 3 و جعل في فمي ترنيمة جديدة تسبيحة لالهنا كثيرون يرون و                  يخافون و يتوكلون على الرب *
*                 40: 4 طوبى للرجل الذي جعل الرب متكله و لم يلتفت الى الغطاريس و                  المنحرفين الى الكذب *
*                 40: 5 كثيرا ما جعلت انت ايها الرب الهي عجائبك و افكارك من جهتنا                  لا تقوم لديك لاخبرن و اتكلمن بها زادت عن ان تعد *
*                 40: 6 بذبيحة و تقدمة لم تسر اذني فتحت محرقة و ذبيحة خطية لم تطلب                 *
*                 40: 7 حينئذ قلت هانذا جئت بدرج الكتاب مكتوب عني *
*                 40: 8 ان افعل مشيئتك يا الهي سررت و شريعتك في وسط احشائي                  *
*                 40: 9 بشرت ببر في جماعة عظيمة هوذا شفتاي لم امنعهما انت يا رب                  علمت *
*                 40: 10 لم اكتم عدلك في وسط قلبي تكلمت بامانتك و خلاصك لم اخف                  رحمتك و حقك عن الجماعة العظيمة *
*                 40: 11 اما انت يا رب فلا تمنع رافتك عني تنصرني رحمتك و حقك دائما                 *
*                 40: 12 لان شرورا لا تحصى قد اكتنفتني حاقت بي اثامي و لا استطيع                  ان ابصر كثرت اكثر من شعر راسي و قلبي قد تركني *
*                 40: 13 ارتض يا رب بان تنجيني يا رب الى معونتي اسرع * 
*                 40: 14 ليخز و ليخجل معا الذين يطلبون نفسي لاهلاكها ليرتد الى                  الوراء و ليخز المسرورون باذيتي *
*                 40: 15 ليستوحش من اجل خزيهم القائلون لي هه هه *
*                 40: 16 ليبتهج و يفرح بك جميع طالبيك ليقل ابدا محبو خلاصك يتعظم                  الرب *
*                 40: 17 اما انا فمسكين و بائس الرب يهتم بي عوني و منقذي انت يا                  الهي لا تبطئ *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الحادي والأربعون*

*                 41: 0 لامام المغنين مزمور لداود *
*                 41: 1 طوبى للذي ينظر الى المسكين في يوم الشر ينجيه الرب                  *
*                 41: 2 الرب يحفظه و يحييه يغتبط في الارض و لا يسلمه الى مرام                  اعدائه *
*                 41: 3 الرب يعضده و هو على فراش الضعف مهدت مضجعه كله في مرضه                 *
*                 41: 4 انا قلت يا رب ارحمني اشف نفسي لاني قد اخطات اليك                  *
*                 41: 5 اعدائي يتقاولون علي بشر متى يموت و يبيد اسمه * 
*                 41: 6 و ان دخل ليراني يتكلم بالكذب قلبه يجمع لنفسه اثما يخرج في                  الخارج يتكلم *
*                 41: 7 كل مبغضي يتناجون معا علي علي تفكروا باذيتي *
*                 41: 8 يقولون امر رديء قد انسكب عليه حيث اضطجع لا يعود يقوم                 *
*                 41: 9 ايضا رجل سلامتي الذي وثقت به اكل خبزي رفع علي عقبه                  *
*                 41: 10 اما انت يا رب فارحمني و اقمني فاجازيهم *
*                 41: 11 بهذا علمت انك سررت بي انه لم يهتف علي عدوي * 
*                 41: 12 اما انا فبكمالي دعمتني و اقمتني قدامك الى الابد                  *
*                 41: 13 مبارك الرب اله اسرائيل من الازل و الى الابد امين فامين                 *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الثاني والأربعون*

*                 42: 0 لامام المغنين قصيدة لبني قورح *
*                 42: 1 كما يشتاق الايل الى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسي اليك يا                  الله *
*                 42: 2 عطشت نفسي الى الله الى الاله الحي متى اجيء و اتراءى قدام                  الله *
*                 42: 3 صارت لي دموعي خبزا نهارا و ليلا اذ قيل لي كل يوم اين الهك                 *
*                 42: 4 هذه اذكرها فاسكب نفسي علي لاني كنت امر مع الجماع اتدرج                  معهم الى بيت الله بصوت ترنم و حمد جمهور معيد *
*                 42: 5 لماذا انت منحنية يا نفسي و لماذا تئنين في ارتجي الله لاني                  بعد احمده لاجل خلاص وجهه *
*                 42: 6 يا الهي نفسي منحنية في لذلك اذكرك من ارض الاردن و جبال                  حرمون من جبل مصعر *
*                 42: 7 غمر ينادي غمرا عند صوت ميازيبك كل تياراتك و لججك طمت علي                 *
*                 42: 8 بالنهار يوصي الرب رحمته و بالليل تسبيحه عندي صلاة لاله                  حياتي *
*                 42: 9 اقول لله صخرتي لماذا نسيتني لماذا اذهب حزينا من مضايقة                  العدو *
*                 42: 10 بسحق في عظامي عيرني مضايقي بقولهم لي كل يوم اين الهك                 *
*                 42: 11 لماذا انت منحنية يا نفسي و لماذا تئنين في ترجي الله لاني                  بعد احمده خلاص وجهي و الهي *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الثالث والأربعون*

*                 43: 1 اقض لي يا الله و خاصم مخاصمتي مع امة غير راحمة و من انسان                  غش و ظلم نجني *
*                 43: 2 لانك انت اله حصني لماذا رفضتني لماذا اتمشى حزينا من مضايقة                  العدو *
*                 43: 3 ارسل نورك و حقك هما يهديانني و ياتيان بي الى جبل قدسك و                  الى مساكنك *
*                 43: 4 فاتي الى مذبح الله الى الله بهجة فرحي و احمدك بالعود يا                  الله الهي *
*                 43: 5 لماذا انت منحنية يا نفسي و لماذا تئنين في ترجي الله لاني                  بعد احمده خلاص وجهي و الهي *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الرابع والأربعون*

*                 44: 0 لامام المغنين لبني قورح قصيدة *
*                 44: 1 اللهم باذاننا قد سمعنا اباؤنا اخبرونا بعمل عملته في ايامهم                  في ايام القدم *
*                 44: 2 انت بيدك استاصلت الامم و غرستهم حطمت شعوبا و مددتهم                  *
*                 44: 3 لانه ليس بسيفهم امتلكوا الارض و لا ذراعهم خلصتهم لكن يمينك                  و ذراعك و نور وجهك لانك رضيت عنهم *
*                 44: 4 انت هو ملكي يا الله فامر بخلاص يعقوب *
*                 44: 5 بك ننطح مضايقينا باسمك ندوس القائمين علينا *
*                 44: 6 لاني على قوسي لا اتكل و سيفي لا يخلصني *
*                 44: 7 لانك انت خلصتنا من مضايقينا و اخزيت مبغضينا * 
*                 44: 8 بالله نفتخر اليوم كله و اسمك نحمد الى الدهر سلاه                  *
*                 44: 9 لكنك قد رفضتنا و اخجلتنا و لا تخرج مع جنودنا * 
*                 44: 10 ترجعنا الى الوراء عن العدو و مبغضونا نهبوا لانفسهم                  *
*                 44: 11 جعلتنا كالضان اكلا ذريتنا بين الامم *
*                 44: 12 بعت شعبك بغير مال و ما ربحت بثمنهم *
*                 44: 13 تجعلنا عارا عند جيراننا هزاة و سخرة للذين حولنا                  *
*                 44: 14 تجعلنا مثلا بين الشعوب لانغاض الراس بين الامم * 
*                 44: 15 اليوم كله خجلي امامي و خزي وجهي قد غطاني *
*                 44: 16 من صوت المعير و الشاتم من وجه عدو و منتقم *
*                 44: 17 هذا كله جاء علينا و ما نسيناك و لا خنا في عهدك                  *
*                 44: 18 لم يرتد قلبنا الى وراء و لا مالت خطواتنا عن طريقك                  *
*                 44: 19 حتى سحقتنا في مكان التنانين و غطيتنا بظل الموت                  *
*                 44: 20 ان نسينا اسم الهنا او بسطنا ايدينا الى اله غريب                  *
*                 44: 21 افلا يفحص الله عن هذا لانه هو يعرف خفيات القلب                  *
*                 44: 22 لاننا من اجلك نمات اليوم كله قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح                 *
*                 44: 23 استيقظ لماذا تتغافى يا رب انتبه لا ترفض الى الابد                  *
*                 44: 24 لماذا تحجب وجهك و تنسى مذلتنا و ضيقنا *
*                 44: 25 لان انفسنا منحنية الى التراب لصقت في الارض بطوننا                  *
*                 44: 26 قم عونا لنا و افدنا من اجل رحمتك *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الخامس والأربعون*

*                 45: 0 لامام المغنين على السوسن لبني قورح قصيدة ترنيمة محبة                 *
*                 45: 1 فاض قلبي بكلام صالح متكلم انا بانشائي للملك لساني قلم كاتب                  ماهر *
*                 45: 2 انت ابرع جمالا من بني البشر انسكبت النعمة على شفتيك لذلك                  باركك الله الى الابد *
*                 45: 3 تقلد سيفك على فخذك ايها الجبار جلالك و بهاءك * 
*                 45: 4 و بجلالك اقتحم اركب من اجل الحق و الدعة و البر فتريك يمينك                  مخاوف *
*                 45: 5 نبلك المسنونة في قلب اعداء الملك شعوب تحتك يسقطون                  *
*                 45: 6 كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك                  *
*                 45: 7 احببت البر و ابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بدهن                  الابتهاج اكثر من رفقائك *
*                 45: 8 كل ثيابك مر و عود و سليخة من قصور العاج سرتك الاوتار                 *
*                 45: 9 بنات ملوك بين حظياتك جعلت الملكة عن يمينك بذهب اوفير                 *
*                 45: 10 اسمعي يا بنت و انظري و اميلي اذنك و انسي شعبك و بيت ابيك                 *
*                 45: 11 فيشتهي الملك حسنك لانه هو سيدك فاسجدي له *
*                 45: 12 و بنت صور اغنى الشعوب تترضى وجهك بهدية *
*                 45: 13 كلها مجد ابنة الملك في خدرها منسوجة بذهب ملابسها                  *
*                 45: 14 بملابس مطرزة تحضر الى الملك في اثرها عذارى صاحباتها                  مقدمات اليك *
*                 45: 15 يحضرن بفرح و ابتهاج يدخلن الى قصر الملك *
*                 45: 16 عوض عن ابائك يكون بنوك تقيمهم رؤساء في كل الارض                  *
*                 45: 17 اذكر اسمك في كل دور فدور من اجل ذلك تحمدك الشعوب الى                  الدهر و الابد *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  السادس والأربعون*

*                 46: 0 لامام المغنين لبني قورح على الجواب ترنيمة *
*                 46: 1 الله لنا ملجا و قوة عونا في الضيقات وجد شديدا * 
*                 46: 2 لذلك لا نخشى و لو تزحزحت الارض و لو انقلبت الجبال الى قلب                  البحار *
*                 46: 3 تعج و تجيش مياهها تتزعزع الجبال بطموها سلاه * 
*                 46: 4 نهر سواقيه تفرح مدينة الله مقدس مساكن العلي * 
*                 46: 5 الله في وسطها فلن تتزعزع يعينها الله عند اقبال الصبح                 *
*                 46: 6 عجت الامم تزعزعت الممالك اعطى صوته ذابت الارض * 
*                 46: 7 رب الجنود معنا ملجانا اله يعقوب سلاه *
*                 46: 8 هلموا انظروا اعمال الله كيف جعل خربا في الارض * 
*                 46: 9 مسكن الحروب الى اقصى الارض يكسر القوس و يقطع الرمح                  المركبات يحرقها بالنار *
*                 46: 10 كفوا و اعلموا اني انا الله اتعالى بين الامم اتعالى في                  الارض *
*                 46: 11 رب الجنود معنا ملجانا اله يعقوب سلاه *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  السابع والأربعون*

*                 47: 0 لامام المغنين لبني قورح مزمور *
*                 47: 1 يا جميع الامم صفقوا بالايادي اهتفوا لله بصوت الابتهاج                 *
*                 47: 2 لان الرب علي مخوف ملك كبير على كل الارض *
*                 47: 3 يخضع الشعوب تحتنا و الامم تحت اقدامنا *
*                 47: 4 يختار لنا نصيبنا فخر يعقوب الذي احبه سلاه *
*                 47: 5 صعد الله بهتاف الرب بصوت الصور *
*                 47: 6 رنموا لله رنموا رنموا لملكنا رنموا *
*                 47: 7 لان الله ملك الارض كلها رنموا قصيدة *
*                 47: 8 ملك الله على الامم الله جلس على كرسي قدسه *
*                 47: 9 شرفاء الشعوب جتمعوا شعب اله ابراهيم لان لله مجان الارض هو                  متعال جدا *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الثامن والأربعون*

*                 48: 0 تسبيحة مزمور لبني قورح *
*                 48: 1 عظيم هو الرب و حميد جدا في مدينة الهنا جبل قدسه                  *
*                 48: 2 جميل الارتفاع فرح كل الارض جبل صهيون فرح اقاصي الشمال                  مدينة الملك العظيم *
*                 48: 3 الله في قصورها يعرف ملجا *
*                 48: 4 لانه هوذا الملوك اجتمعوا مضوا جميعا *
*                 48: 5 لما راوا بهتوا ارتاعوا فروا *
*                 48: 6 اخذتهم الرعدة هناك و المخاض كوالدة *
*                 48: 7 بريح شرقية تكسر سفن ترشيش *
*                 48: 8 كما سمعنا هكذا راينا في مدينة رب الجنود في مدينة الهنا                  الله يثبتها الى الابد سلاه *
*                 48: 9 ذكرنا يا الله رحمتك في وسط هيكلك *
*                 48: 10 نظير اسمك يا الله تسبيحك الى اقاصي الارض يمينك ملانة برا                 *
*                 48: 11 يفرح جبل صهيون تبتهج بنات يهوذا من اجل احكامك * 
*                 48: 12 طوفوا بصهيون و دوروا حولها عدوا ابراجها *
*                 48: 13 ضعوا قلوبكم على متارسها تاملوا قصورها لكي تحدثوا بها جيلا                  اخر *
*                 48: 14 لان الله هذا هو الهنا الى الدهر و الابد هو يهدينا حتى الى                  الموت *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  التاسع والأربعون*

*                 49: 0 لامام المغنين لبني قورح مزمور *
*                 49: 1 اسمعوا هذا يا جميع الشعوب اصغوا يا جميع سكان الدنيا                  *
*                 49: 2 عال و دون اغنياء و فقراء سواء *
*                 49: 3 فمي يتكلم بالحكم و لهج قلبي فهم *
*                 49: 4 اميل اذني الى مثل و اوضح بعود لغزي *
*                 49: 5 لماذا اخاف في ايام الشر عندما يحيط بي اثم متعقبي                  *
*                 49: 6 الذين يتكلون على ثروتهم و بكثرة غناهم يفتخرون * 
*                 49: 7 الاخ لن يفدي الانسان فداء و لا يعطي الله كفارة عنه                  *
*                 49: 8 و كريمة هي فدية نفوسهم فغلقت الى الدهر *
*                 49: 9 حتى يحيا الى الابد فلا يرى القبر *
*                 49: 10 بل يراه الحكماء يموتون كذلك الجاهل و البليد يهلكان و                  يتركان ثروتهما لاخرين *
*                 49: 11 باطنهم ان بيوتهم الى الابد مساكنهم الى دور فدور ينادون                  باسمائهم في الاراضي *
*                 49: 12 و الانسان في كرامة لا يبيت يشبه البهائم التي تباد                  *
*                 49: 13 هذا طريقهم اعتمادهم و خلفاؤهم يرتضون باقوالهم سلاه                  *
*                 49: 14 مثل الغنم للهاوية يساقون الموت يرعاهم و يسودهم المستقيمون                  غداة و صورتهم تبلى الهاوية مسكن لهم *
*                 49: 15 انما الله يفدي نفسي من يد الهاوية لانه ياخذني سلاه                  *
*                 49: 16 لا تخش اذا استغنى انسان اذا زاد مجد بيته *
*                 49: 17 لانه عند موته كله لا ياخذ لا ينزل وراءه مجده * 
*                 49: 18 لانه في حياته يبارك نفسه و يحمدونك اذا احسنت الى نفسك                 *
*                 49: 19 تدخل الى جيل ابائه الذين لا يعاينون النور الى الابد                 *
*                 49: 20 انسان في كرامة و لا يفهم يشبه البهائم التي تباد                  *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الخمسون*

*                 50: 0 مزمور لاساف *
*                 50: 1 اله الالهة الرب تكلم و دعا الارض من مشرق الشمس الى مغربها                 *
*                 50: 2 من صهيون كمال الجمال الله اشرق *
*                 50: 3 ياتي الهنا و لا يصمت نار قدامه تاكل و حوله عاصف جدا                  *
*                 50: 4 يدعو السماوات من فوق و الارض الى مداينة شعبه * 
*                 50: 5 اجمعوا الي اتقيائي القاطعين عهدي على ذبيحة *
*                 50: 6 و تخبر السماوات بعدله لان الله هو الديان سلاه * 
*                 50: 7 اسمع يا شعبي فاتكلم يا اسرائيل فاشهد عليك الله الهك انا                 *
*                 50: 8 لا على ذبائحك اوبخك فان محرقاتك هي دائما قدامي * 
*                 50: 9 لا اخذ من بيتك ثورا و لا من حظائرك اعتدة *
*                 50: 10 لان لي حيوان الوعر و البهائم على الجبال الالوف                  *
*                 50: 11 قد علمت كل طيور الجبال و وحوش البرية عندي *
*                 50: 12 ان جعت فلا اقول لك لان لي المسكونة و ملاها * 
*                 50: 13 هل اكل لحم الثيران او اشرب دم التيوس *
*                 50: 14 اذبح لله حمدا و اوف العلي نذورك *
*                 50: 15 و ادعني في يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدني *
*                 50: 16 و للشرير قال الله ما لك تحدث بفرائضي و تحمل عهدي على فمك                 *
*                 50: 17 و انت قد ابغضت التاديب و القيت كلامي خلفك *
*                 50: 18 اذا رايت سارقا وافقته و مع الزناة نصيبك *
*                 50: 19 اطلقت فمك بالشر و لسانك يخترع غشا *
*                 50: 20 تجلس تتكلم على اخيك لابن امك تضع معثرة *
*                 50: 21 هذه صنعت و سكت ظننت اني مثلك اوبخك و اصف خطاياك امام                  عينيك *
*                 50: 22 افهموا هذا يا ايها الناسون الله لئلا افترسكم و لا منقذ                 *
*                 50: 23 ذابح الحمد يمجدني و المقوم طريقه اريه خلاص الله                  *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الحادي والخمسون*

*                 51: 0 لامام المغنين مزمور لداود عند ما جاء اليه ناثان النبي بعد                  ما دخل الى بثشبع *
*                 51: 1 ارحمني يا الله حسب رحمتك حسب كثرة رافتك امح معاصي                  *
*                 51: 2 اغسلني كثيرا من اثمي و من خطيتي طهرني *
*                 51: 3 لاني عارف بمعاصي و خطيتي امامي دائما *
*                 51: 4 اليك وحدك اخطات و الشر قدام عينيك صنعت لكي تتبرر في اقوالك                  و تزكو في قضائك *
*                 51: 5 هانذا بالاثم صورت و بالخطية حبلت بي امي *
*                 51: 6 ها قد سررت بالحق في الباطن ففي السريرة تعرفني حكمة                  *
*                 51: 7 طهرني بالزوفا فاطهر اغسلني فابيض اكثر من الثلج * 
*                 51: 8 اسمعني سرورا و فرحا فتبتهج عظام سحقتها *
*                 51: 9 استر وجهك عن خطاياي و امح كل اثامي *
*                 51: 10 قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله و روحا مستقيما جدد في داخلي                 *
*                 51: 11 لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك و روحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني                  *
*                 51: 12 رد لي بهجة خلاصك و بروح منتدبة اعضدني *
*                 51: 13 فاعلم الاثمة طرقك و الخطاة اليك يرجعون *
*                 51: 14 نجني من الدماء يا الله اله خلاصي فيسبح لساني برك                  *
*                 51: 15 يا رب افتح شفتي فيخبر فمي بتسبيحك *
*                 51: 16 لانك لا تسر بذبيحة و الا فكنت اقدمها بمحرقة لا ترضى                 *
*                 51: 17 ذبائح الله هي روح منكسرة القلب المنكسر و المنسحق يا الله                  لا تحتقره *
*                 51: 18 احسن برضاك الى صهيون ابن اسوار اورشليم *
*                 51: 19 حينئذ تسر بذبائح البر محرقة و تقدمة تامة حينئذ يصعدون على                  مذبحك عجولا *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الثاني والخمسون*

*                 52: 0 لامام المغنين قصيدة لداود عند ما جاء دواغ الادومي و اخبر                  شاول و قال له جاء داود الى بيت اخيمالك *
*                 52: 1 لماذا تفتخر بالشر ايها الجبار رحمة الله هي كل يوم                  *
*                 52: 2 لسانك يخترع مفاسد كموسى مسنونة يعمل بالغش *
*                 52: 3 احببت الشر اكثر من الخير الكذب اكثر من التكلم بالصدق سلاه                 *
*                 52: 4 احببت كل كلام مهلك و لسان غش *
*                 52: 5 ايضا يهدمك الله الى الابد يخطفك و يقلعك من مسكنك و يستاصلك                  من ارض الاحياء سلاه *
*                 52: 6 فيرى الصديقون و يخافون و عليه يضحكون *
*                 52: 7 هوذا الانسان الذي لم يجعل الله حصنه بل اتكل على كثرة غناه                  و اعتز بفساده *
*                 52: 8 اما انا فمثل زيتونة خضراء في بيت الله توكلت على رحمة الله                  الى الدهر و الابد *
*                 52: 9 احمدك الى الدهر لانك فعلت و انتظر اسمك فانه صالح قدام                  اتقيائك *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الثالث والخمسون*

*                 53: 0 لامام المغنين على العود قصيدة لداود *
*                 53: 1 قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس اله فسدوا و رجسوا رجاسة ليس من يعمل                  صلاحا *
*                 53: 2 الله من السماء اشرف على بني البشر لينظر هل من فاهم طالب                  الله *
*                 53: 3 كلهم قد ارتدوا معا فسدوا ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس و لا واحد                 *
*                 53: 4 الم يعلم فاعلو الاثم الذين ياكلون شعبي كما ياكلون الخبز و                  الله لم يدعوا *
*                 53: 5 هناك خافوا خوفا و لم يكن خوف لان الله قد بدد عظام محاصرك                  اخزيتهم لان الله قد رفضهم *
*                 53: 6 ليت من صهيون خلاص اسرائيل عند رد الله سبي شعبه يهتف يعقوب                  و يفرح اسرائيل *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الرابع والخمسون*

*                 54: 0 لامام المغنين على ذوات الاوتار قصيدة لداود عند ما اتى                  الزيفيون و قالوا لشاول اليس داود مختبئا عندنا *
*                 54: 1 اللهم باسمك خلصني و بقوتك احكم لي *
*                 54: 2 اسمع يا الله صلاتي اصغ الى كلام فمي *
*                 54: 3 لان غرباء قد قاموا علي و عتاة طلبوا نفسي لم يجعلوا الله                  امامهم سلاه *
*                 54: 4 هوذا الله معين لي الرب بين عاضدي نفسي *
*                 54: 5 يرجع الشر على اعدائي بحقك افنهم *
*                 54: 6 اذبح لك منتدبا احمد اسمك يا رب لانه صالح *
*                 54: 7 لانه من كل ضيق نجاني و باعدائي رات عيني *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الخامس والخمسون*

*                 55: 0 لامام المغنين على ذوات الاوتار قصيدة لداود *
*                 55: 1 اصغ يا الله الى صلاتي و لا تتغاض عن تضرعي *
*                 55: 2 استمع لي و استجب لي اتحير في كربتي و اضطرب *
*                 55: 3 من صوت العدو من قبل ظلم الشرير لانهم يحيلون علي اثما و                  بغضب يضطهدونني *
*                 55: 4 يمخض قلبي في داخلي و اهوال الموت سقطت علي *
*                 55: 5 خوف و رعدة اتيا علي و غشيني رعب *
*                 55: 6 فقلت ليت لي جناحا كالحمامة فاطير و استريح *
*                 55: 7 هانذا كنت ابعد هاربا و ابيت في البرية سلاه *
*                 55: 8 كنت اسرع في نجاتي من الريح العاصفة و من النوء * 
*                 55: 9 اهلك يا رب فرق السنتهم لاني قد رايت ظلما و خصاما في                  المدينة *
*                 55: 10 نهارا و ليلا يحيطون بها على اسوارها و اثم و مشقة في وسطها                 *
*                 55: 11 مفاسد في وسطها و لا يبرح من ساحتها ظلم و غش * 
*                 55: 12 لانه ليس عدو يعيرني فاحتمل ليس مبغضي تعظم علي فاختبئ منه                 *
*                 55: 13 بل انت انسان عديلي الفي و صديقي *
*                 55: 14 الذي معه كانت تحلو لنا العشرة الى بيت الله كنا نذهب في                  الجمهور *
*                 55: 15 ليبغتهم الموت لينحدروا الى الهاوية احياء لان في مساكنهم                  في وسطهم شرورا *
*                 55: 16 اما انا فالى الله اصرخ و الرب يخلصني *
*                 55: 17 مساء و صباحا و ظهرا اشكو و انوح فيسمع صوتي * 
*                 55: 18 فدى بسلام نفسي من قتال علي لانهم بكثرة كانوا حولي                  *
*                 55: 19 يسمع الله فيذلهم و الجالس منذ القدم سلاه الذين ليس لهم                  تغير و لا يخافون الله *
*                 55: 20 القى يديه على مسالميه نقض عهده *
*                 55: 21 انعم من الزبدة فمه و قلبه قتال الين من الزيت كلماته و هي                  سيوف مسلولة *
*                 55: 22 الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك لا يدع الصديق يتزعزع الى الابد                 *
*                 55: 23 و انت يا الله تحدرهم الى جب الهلاك رجال الدماء و الغش لا                  ينصفون ايامهم اما انا فاتكل عليك *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  السادس والخمسون*

*                 56: 0 لامام المغنين على الحمامة البكماء بين الغرباء مذهبة لداود                  عندما اخذه الفلسطينيون في جت *
*                 56: 1 ارحمني يا الله لان الانسان يتهممني و اليوم كله محاربا                  يضايقني *
*                 56: 2 تهممني اعدائي اليوم كله لان كثيرين يقاومونني بكبرياء                 *
*                 56: 3 في يوم خوفي انا عليك اتكل *
*                 56: 4 الله افتخر بكلامه على الله توكلت فلا اخاف ماذا يصنعه بي                  البشر *
*                 56: 5 اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي علي كل افكارهم بالشر * 
*                 56: 6 يجتمعون يختفون يلاحظون خطواتي عند ما ترصدوا نفسي                  *
*                 56: 7 على اثمهم جازهم بغضب اخضع الشعوب يا الله *
*                 56: 8 تيهاني راقبت اجعل انت دموعي في زقك اما هي في سفرك                  *
*                 56: 9 حينئذ ترتد اعدائي الى الوراء في يوم ادعوك فيه هذا قد علمته                  لان الله لي *
*                 56: 10 الله افتخر بكلامه الرب افتخر بكلامه *
*                 56: 11 على الله توكلت فلا اخاف ماذا يصنعه بي الانسان * 
*                 56: 12 اللهم علي نذورك اوفي ذبائح شكر لك *
*                 56: 13 لانك نجيت نفسي من الموت نعم و رجلي من الزلق لكي اسير قدام                  الله في نور الاحياء *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  السابع والخمسون*

*                 57: 0 لامام المغنين على لا تهلك مذهبة لداود عند ما هرب من قدام                  شاول في المغارة *
*                 57: 1 ارحمني يا الله ارحمني لانه بك احتمت نفسي و بظل جناحيك                  احتمي الى ان تعبر المصائب *
*                 57: 2 اصرخ الى الله العلي الى الله المحامي عني *
*                 57: 3 يرسل من السماء و يخلصني عير الذي يتهممني سلاه يرسل الله                  رحمته و حقه *
*                 57: 4 نفسي بين الاشبال اضطجع بين المتقدين بني ادم اسنانهم اسنة و                  سهام و لسانهم سيف ماض *
*                 57: 5 ارتفع اللهم على السماوات ليرتفع على كل الارض مجدك                  *
*                 57: 6 هياوا شبكة لخطواتي انحنت نفسي حفروا قدامي حفرة سقطوا في                  وسطها سلاه *
*                 57: 7 ثابت قلبي يا الله ثابت قلبي اغني و ارنم *
*                 57: 8 استيقظ يا مجدي استيقظي يا رباب و يا عود انا استيقظ سحرا                 *
*                 57: 9 احمدك بين الشعوب يا رب ارنم لك بين الامم *
*                 57: 10 لان رحمتك قد عظمت الى السماوات و الى الغمام حقك                  *
*                 57: 11 ارتفع اللهم على السماوات ليرتفع على كل الارض مجدك                  *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الثامن والخمسون*

*                 58: 0 لامام المغنين على لا تهلك لداود مذهبة *
*                 58: 1 احقا بالحق الاخرس تتكلمون بالمستقيمات تقضون يا بني ادم                 *
*                 58: 2 بل بالقلب تعملون شرورا في الارض ظلم ايديكم تزنون                  *
*                 58: 3 زاغ الاشرار من الرحم ضلوا من البطن متكلمين كذبا                  *
*                 58: 4 لهم حمة مثل حمة الحية مثل الصل الاصم يسد اذنه * 
*                 58: 5 الذي لا يستمع الى صوت الحواة الراقين رقى حكيم * 
*                 58: 6 اللهم كسر اسنانهم في افواههم اهشم اضراس الاشبال يا رب                 *
*                 58: 7 ليذوبوا كالماء ليذهبوا اذا فوق سهامه فلتنب *
*                 58: 8 كما يذوب الحلزون ماشيا مثل سقط المراة لا يعاينوا الشمس                 *
*                 58: 9 قبل ان تشعر قدوركم بالشوك نيئا او محروقا يجرفهم                  *
*                 58: 10 يفرح الصديق اذا راى النقمة يغسل خطواته بدم الشرير                  *
*                 58: 11 و يقول الانسان ان للصديق ثمرا انه يوجد اله قاض في الارض                 *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  التاسع والخمسون*

*                 59: 0 لامام المغنين على لا تهلك مذهبة لداود لما ارسل شاول و                  راقبوا البيت ليقتلوه *
*                 59: 1 انقذني من اعدائي يا الهي من مقاومي احمني *
*                 59: 2 نجني من فاعلي الاثم و من رجال الدماء خلصني *
*                 59: 3 لانهم يكمنون لنفسي الاقوياء يجتمعون علي لا لاثمي و لا                  لخطيتي يا رب *
*                 59: 4 بلا اثم مني يجرون و يعدون انفسهم استيقظ الى لقائي و انظر                 *
*                 59: 5 و انت يا رب اله الجنود اله اسرائيل انتبه لتطالب كل الامم                  كل غادر اثيم لا ترحم سلاه *
*                 59: 6 يعودون عند المساء يهرون مثل الكلب و يدورون في المدينة                 *
*                 59: 7 هوذا يبقون بافواههم سيوف في شفاههم لانهم يقولون من سامع                 *
*                 59: 8 اما انت يا رب فتضحك بهم تستهزئ بجميع الامم *
*                 59: 9 من قوته اليك التجئ لان الله ملجاي *
*                 59: 10 الهي رحمته تتقدمني الله يريني باعدائي *
*                 59: 11 لا تقتلهم لئلا ينسى شعبي تيههم بقوتك و اهبطهم يا رب ترسنا                 *
*                 59: 12 خطية افواههم هي كلام شفاههم و ليؤخذوا بكبريائهم و من                  اللعنة و من الكذب الذي يحدثون به *
*                 59: 13 افن بحنق افن و لا يكونوا و ليعلموا ان الله متسلط في يعقوب                  الى اقاصي الارض سلاه *
*                 59: 14 و يعودون عند المساء يهرون مثل الكلب و يدورون في المدينة                 *
*                 59: 15 هم يتيهون للاكل ان لم يشبعوا و يبيتوا *
*                 59: 16 اما انا فاغني بقوتك و ارنم بالغداة برحمتك لانك كنت ملجا                  لي و مناصا في يوم ضيقي *
*                 59: 17 يا قوتي لك ارنم لان الله ملجاي اله رحمتي *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)

*المزمور  الستون*

*                 60: 0 لامام المغنين على السوسن شهادة مذهبة لداود للتعليم عند                  محاربته ارام النهرين و ارام صوبة فرجع يواب و ضرب من ادوم في وادي                  الملح اثني عشر الفا *
*                 60: 1 يا الله رفضتنا اقتحمتنا سخطت ارجعنا *
*                 60: 2 زلزلت الارض فصمتها اجبر كسرها لانها متزعزعة * 
*                 60: 3 اريت شعبك عسرا سقيتنا خمر الترنح *
*                 60: 4 اعطيت خائفيك راية ترفع لاجل الحق سلاه *
*                 60: 5 لكي ينجو احباؤك خلص بيمينك و استجب لي *
*                 60: 6 الله قد تكلم بقدسه ابتهج اقسم شكيم و اقيس وادي سكوت                  *
*                 60: 7 لي جلعاد و لي منسى و افرايم خوذة راسي يهوذا صولجاني                  *
*                 60: 8 مواب مرحضتي على ادوم اطرح نعلي يا فلسطين اهتفي علي                  *
*                 60: 9 من يقودني الى المدينة المحصنة من يهديني الى ادوم                  *
*                 60: 10 اليس انت يا الله الذي رفضتنا و لا تخرج يا الله مع جيوشنا                 *
*                 60: 11 اعطنا عونا في الضيق فباطل هو خلاص الانسان *
*                 60: 12 بالله نصنع بباس و هو يدوس اعداءنا *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الحادي والستون*

*                 61: 0 لامام المغنين على ذوات الاوتار لداود *
*                 61: 1 اسمع يا الله صراخي و اصغ الى صلاتي *
*                 61: 2 من اقصى الارض ادعوك اذا غشي على قلبي الى صخرة ارفع مني                  تهديني *
*                 61: 3 لانك كنت ملجا لي برج قوة من وجه العدو *
*                 61: 4 لاسكنن في مسكنك الى الدهور احتمي بستر جناحيك سلاه                  *
*                 61: 5 لانك انت يا الله استمعت نذوري اعطيت ميراث خائفي اسمك                 *
*                 61: 6 الى ايام الملك تضيف اياما سنينه كدور فدور *
*                 61: 7 يجلس قدام الله الى الدهر اجعل رحمة و حقا يحفظانه                  *
*                 61: 8 هكذا ارنم لاسمك الى الابد لوفاء نذوري يوما فيوما                  *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثاني والستون*

*                 62: 0 لامام المغنين على يدوثون مزمور لداود *
*                 62: 1 انما لله انتظرت نفسي من قبله خلاصي *
*                 62: 2 انما هو صخرتي و خلاصي ملجاي لا اتزعزع كثيرا * 
*                 62: 3 الى متى تهجمون على الانسان تهدمونه كلكم كحائط منقض كجدار                  واقع *
*                 62: 4 انما يتامرون ليدفعوه عن شرفه يرضون بالكذب بافواههم يباركون                  و بقلوبهم يلعنون سلاه *
*                 62: 5 انما لله انتظري يا نفسي لان من قبله رجائي *
*                 62: 6 انما هو صخرتي و خلاصي ملجاي فلا اتزعزع *
*                 62: 7 على الله خلاصي و مجدي صخرة قوتي محتماي في الله * 
*                 62: 8 توكلوا عليه في كل حين يا قوم اسكبوا قدامه قلوبكم الله ملجا                  لنا سلاه *
*                 62: 9 انما باطل بنو ادم كذب بنو البشر في الموازين هم الى فوق هم                  من باطل اجمعون *
*                 62: 10 لا تتكلوا على الظلم و لا تصيروا باطلا في الخطف ان زاد                  الغنى فلا تضعوا عليه قلبا *
*                 62: 11 مرة واحدة تكلم الرب و هاتين الاثنتين سمعت ان العزة لله                 *
*                 62: 12 و لك يا رب الرحمة لانك انت تجازي الانسان كعمله                  *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثالث والستون*

*                 63: 0 مزمور لداود لما كان في برية يهوذا *
*                 63: 1 يا الله الهي انت اليك ابكر عطشت اليك نفسي يشتاق اليك جسدي                  في ارض ناشفة و يابسة بلا ماء *
*                 63: 2 لكي ابصر قوتك و مجدك كما قد رايتك في قدسك *
*                 63: 3 لان رحمتك افضل من الحياة شفتاي تسبحانك *
*                 63: 4 هكذا اباركك في حياتي باسمك ارفع يدي *
*                 63: 5 كما من شحم و دسم تشبع نفسي و بشفتي الابتهاج يسبحك فمي                 *
*                 63: 6 اذا ذكرتك على فراشي في السهد الهج بك *
*                 63: 7 لانك كنت عونا لي و بظل جناحيك ابتهج *
*                 63: 8 التصقت نفسي بك يمينك تعضدني *
*                 63: 9 اما الذين هم للتهلكة يطلبون نفسي فيدخلون في اسافل الارض                 *
*                 63: 10 يدفعون الى يدي السيف يكونون نصيبا لبنات اوى * 
*                 63: 11 اما الملك فيفرح بالله يفتخر كل من يحلف به لان افواه                  المتكلمين بالكذب تسد *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الرابع والستون*

*                 64: 0 لامام المغنين مزمور لداود *
*                 64: 1 استمع يا الله صوتي في شكواي من خوف العدو احفظ حياتي                  *
*                 64: 2 استرني من مؤامرة الاشرار من جمهور فاعلي الاثم * 
*                 64: 3 الذين صقلوا السنتهم كالسيف فوقوا سهمهم كلاما مرا                  *
*                 64: 4 ليرموا الكامل في المختفى بغتة يرمونه و لا يخشون                  *
*                 64: 5 يشددون انفسهم لامر رديء يتحادثون بطمر فخاخ قالوا من يراهم                 *
*                 64: 6 يخترعون اثما تمموا اختراعا محكما و داخل الانسان و قلبه                  عميق *
*                 64: 7 فيرميهم الله بسهم بغتة كانت ضربتهم *
*                 64: 8 و يوقعون السنتهم على انفسهم ينغض الراس كل من ينظر اليهم                 *
*                 64: 9 و يخشى كل انسان و يخبر بفعل الله و بعمله يفطنون                  *
*                 64: 10 يفرح الصديق بالرب و يحتمي به و يبتهج كل المستقيمي القلوب                 *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الخامس والستون*

*                 65: 0 لامام المغنين مزمور لداود تسبيحة *
*                 65: 1 لك ينبغي التسبيح يا الله في صهيون و لك يوفى النذر                  *
*                 65: 2 يا سامع الصلاة اليك ياتي كل بشر *
*                 65: 3 اثام قد قويت علي معاصينا انت تكفر عنها *
*                 65: 4 طوبى للذي تختاره و تقربه ليسكن في ديارك لنشبعن من خير بيتك                  قدس هيكلك *
*                 65: 5 بمخاوف في العدل تستجيبنا يا اله خلاصنا يا متكل جميع اقاصي                  الارض و البحر البعيدة *
*                 65: 6 المثبت الجبال بقوته المتنطق بالقدرة *
*                 65: 7 المهدئ عجيج البحار عجيج امواجها و ضجيج الامم * 
*                 65: 8 و تخاف سكان الاقاصي من اياتك تجعل مطالع الصباح و المساء                  تبتهج *
*                 65: 9 تعهدت الارض و جعلتها تفيض تغنيها جدا سواقي الله ملانة ماء                  تهيء طعامهم لانك هكذا تعدها *
*                 65: 10 ارو اتلامها مهد اخاديدها بالغيوث تحللها تبارك غلتها                 *
*                 65: 11 كللت السنة بجودك و اثارك تقطر دسما *
*                 65: 12 تقطر مراع البرية و تتنطق الاكام بالبهجة *
*                 65: 13 اكتست المروج غنما و الاودية تتعطف برا تهتف و ايضا تغني                 *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  السادس والستون*

*                 66: 0 لامام المغنين تسبيحة مزمور *
*                 66: 1 اهتفي لله يا كل الارض *
*                 66: 2 رنموا بمجد اسمه اجعلوا تسبيحه ممجدا *
*                 66: 3 قولوا لله ما اهيب اعمالك من عظم قوتك تتملق لك اعداؤك                 *
*                 66: 4 كل الارض تسجد لك و ترنم لك ترنم لاسمك سلاه *
*                 66: 5 هلم انظروا اعمال الله فعله المرهب نحو بني ادم * 
*                 66: 6 حول البحر الى يبس و في النهر عبروا بالرجل هناك فرحنا به                 *
*                 66: 7 متسلط بقوته الى الدهر عيناه تراقبان الامم المتمردون لا                  يرفعن انفسهم سلاه *
*                 66: 8 باركوا الهنا يا ايها الشعوب و سمعوا صوت تسبيحه * 
*                 66: 9 الجاعل انفسنا في الحياة و لم يسلم ارجلنا الى الزلل                  *
*                 66: 10 لانك جربتنا يا الله محصتنا كمحص الفضة *
*                 66: 11 ادخلتنا الى الشبكة جعلت ضغطا على متوننا *
*                 66: 12 ركبت اناسا على رؤوسنا دخلنا في النار و الماء ثم اخرجتنا                  الى الخصب *
*                 66: 13 ادخل الى بيتك بمحرقات اوفيك نذوري *
*                 66: 14 التي نطقت بها شفتاي و تكلم بها فمي في ضيقي * 
*                 66: 15 اصعد لك محرقات سمينة مع بخور كباش اقدم بقرا مع تيوس سلاه                 *
*                 66: 16 هلم اسمعوا فاخبركم يا كل الخائفين الله بما صنع لنفسي                 *
*                 66: 17 صرخت اليه بفمي و تبجيل على لساني *
*                 66: 18 ان راعيت اثما في قلبي لا يستمع لي الرب *
*                 66: 19 لكن قد سمع الله اصغى الى صوت صلاتي *
*                 66: 20 مبارك الله الذي لم يبعد صلاتي و لا رحمته عني * ​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  السابع والستون*

*                 67: 0 لامام المغنين على ذوات الاوتار مزمور تسبيحة * 
*                 67: 1 ليتحنن الله علينا و ليباركنا لينر بوجهه علينا سلاه                  *
*                 67: 2 لكي يعرف في الارض طريقك و في كل الامم خلاصك * 
*                 67: 3 يحمدك الشعوب يا الله يحمدك الشعوب كلهم *
*                 67: 4 تفرح و تبتهج الامم لانك تدين الشعوب بالاستقامة و امم الارض                  تهديهم سلاه *
*                 67: 5 يحمدك الشعوب يا الله يحمدك الشعوب كلهم *
*                 67: 6 الارض اعطت غلتها يباركنا الله الهنا *
*                 67: 7 يباركنا الله و تخشاه كل اقاصي الارض *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثامن والستون*

*                 68: 0 لامام المغنين لداود مزمور تسبيحة *
*                 68: 1 يقوم الله يتبدد اعداؤه و يهرب مبغضوه من امام وجهه                  *
*                 68: 2 كما يذرى الدخان تذريهم كما يذوب الشمع قدام النار يبيد                  الاشرار قدام الله *
*                 68: 3 و الصديقون يفرحون يبتهجون امام الله و يطفرون فرحا                  *
*                 68: 4 غنوا لله رنموا لاسمه اعدوا طريقا للراكب في القفار باسمه                  ياه و اهتفوا امامه *
*                 68: 5 ابو اليتامى و قاضي الارامل الله في مسكن قدسه * 
*                 68: 6 الله مسكن المتوحدين في بيت مخرج الاسرى الى فلاح انما                  المتمردون يسكنون الرمضاء *
*                 68: 7 اللهم عند خروجك امام شعبك عند صعودك في القفر سلاه                  *
*                 68: 8 الارض ارتعدت السماوات ايضا قطرت امام وجه الله سينا نفسه من                  وجه الله اله اسرائيل *
*                 68: 9 مطرا غزيرا نضحت يا الله ميراثك و هو معي انت اصلحته                  *
*                 68: 10 قطيعك سكن فيه هيات بجودك للمساكين يا الله *
*                 68: 11 الرب يعطي كلمة المبشرات بها جند كثير *
*                 68: 12 ملوك جيوش يهربون يهربون الملازمة البيت تقسم الغنائم                 *
*                 68: 13 اذا اضطجعتم بين الحظائر فاجنحة حمامة مغشاة بفضة و ريشها                  بصفرة الذهب *
*                 68: 14 عندما شتت القدير ملوكا فيها اثلجت في صلمون * 
*                 68: 15 جبل الله جبل باشان جبل اسنمة جبل باشان *
*                 68: 16 لماذا ايتها الجبال المسنمة ترصدن الجبل الذي اشتهاه الله                  لسكنه بل الرب يسكن فيه الى الابد *
*                 68: 17 مركبات الله ربوات الوف مكررة الرب فيها سينا في القدس                 *
*                 68: 18 صعدت الى العلاء سبيت سبيا قبلت عطايا بين الناس و ايضا                  المتمردين للسكن ايها الرب الاله *
*                 68: 19 مبارك الرب يوما فيوما يحملنا اله خلاصنا سلاه * 
*                 68: 20 الله لنا اله خلاص و عند الرب السيد للموت مخارج                  *
*                 68: 21 و لكن الله يسحق رؤوس اعدائه الهامة الشعراء للسالك في                  ذنوبه *
*                 68: 22 قال الرب من باشان ارجع ارجع من اعماق البحر * 
*                 68: 23 لكي تصبغ رجلك بالدم السن كلابك من الاعداء نصيبهم                  *
*                 68: 24 راوا طرقك يا الله طرق الهي ملكي في القدس *
*                 68: 25 من قدام المغنون و من وراء ضاربو الاوتار في الوسط فتيات                  ضاربات الدفوف *
*                 68: 26 في الجماعات باركوا الله الرب ايها الخارجون من عين اسرائيل                 *
*                 68: 27 هناك بنيامين الصغير متسلطهم رؤساء يهوذا جلهم رؤساء زبولون                  رؤساء نفتالي *
*                 68: 28 قد امر الهك بعزك ايد يا الله هذا الذي فعلته لنا                  *
*                 68: 29 من هيكلك فوق اورشليم لك تقدم ملوك هدايا *
*                 68: 30 انتهر وحش القصب صوار الثيران مع عجول الشعوب المترامين                  بقطع فضة شتت الشعوب الذين يسرون بالقتال *
*                 68: 31 ياتي شرفاء من مصر كوش تسرع بيديها الى الله * 
*                 68: 32 يا ممالك الارض غنوا لله رنموا للسيد سلاه *
*                 68: 33 للراكب على سماء السماوات القديمة هوذا يعطي صوته صوت قوة                 *
*                 68: 34 اعطوا عزا لله على اسرائيل جلاله و قوته في الغمام                  *
*                 68: 35 مخوف انت يا الله من مقادسك اله اسرائيل هو المعطي قوة و                  شدة للشعب مبارك الله *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  التاسع والستون*

*                 69: 0 لامام المغنين على السوسن لداود *
*                 69: 1 خلصني يا الله لان المياه قد دخلت الى نفسي *
*                 69: 2 غرقت في حماة عميقة و ليس مقر دخلت الى اعماق المياه و السيل                  غمرني *
*                 69: 3 تعبت من صراخي يبس حلقي كلت عيناي من انتظار الهي                  *
*                 69: 4 اكثر من شعر راسي الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب اعتز مستهلكي                  اعدائي ظلما حينئذ رددت الذي لم اخطفه *
*                 69: 5 يا الله انت عرفت حماقتي و ذنوبي عنك لم تخف *
*                 69: 6 لا يخز بي منتظروك يا سيد رب الجنود لا يخجل بي ملتمسوك يا                  اله اسرائيل *
*                 69: 7 لاني من اجلك احتملت العار غطى الخجل وجهي *
*                 69: 8 صرت اجنبيا عند اخوتي و غريبا عند بني امي *
*                 69: 9 لان غيرة بيتك اكلتني و تعييرات معيريك وقعت علي * 
*                 69: 10 و ابكيت بصوم نفسي فصار ذلك عارا علي *
*                 69: 11 جعلت لباسي مسحا و صرت لهم مثلا *
*                 69: 12 يتكلم في الجالسون في الباب و اغاني شرابي المسكر                  *
*                 69: 13 اما انا فلك صلاتي يا رب في وقت رضى يا الله بكثرة رحمتك                  استجب لي بحق خلاصك *
*                 69: 14 نجني من الطين فلا اغرق نجني من مبغضي و من اعماق المياه                 *
*                 69: 15 لا يغمرني سيل المياه و لا يبتلعني العمق و لا تطبق الهاوية                  علي فاها *
*                 69: 16 استجب لي يا رب لان رحمتك صالحة ككثرة مراحمك التفت الي                 *
*                 69: 17 و لا تحجب وجهك عن عبدك لان لي ضيقا استجب لي سريعا                  *
*                 69: 18 اقترب الى نفسي فكها بسبب اعدائي افدني *
*                 69: 19 انت عرفت عاري و خزيي و خجلي قدامك جميع مضايقي * 
*                 69: 20 العار قد كسر قلبي فمرضت انتظرت رقة فلم تكن و معزين فلم                  اجد *
*                 69: 21 و يجعلون في طعامي علقما و في عطشي يسقونني خلا * 
*                 69: 22 لتصر مائدتهم قدامهم فخا و للامنين شركا *
*                 69: 23 لتظلم عيونهم عن البصر و قلقل متونهم دائما *
*                 69: 24 صب عليهم سخطك و ليدركهم حمو غضبك *
*                 69: 25 لتصر دارهم خرابا و في خيامهم لا يكن ساكن *
*                 69: 26 لان الذي ضربته انت هم طردوه و بوجع الذين جرحتهم يتحدثون                 *
*                 69: 27 اجعل اثما على اثمهم و لا يدخلوا في برك *
*                 69: 28 ليمحوا من سفر الاحياء و مع الصديقين لا يكتبوا * 
*                 69: 29 اما انا فمسكين و كئيب خلاصك يا الله فليرفعني * 
*                 69: 30 اسبح اسم الله بتسبيح و اعظمه بحمد *
*                 69: 31 فيستطاب عند الرب اكثر من ثور بقر ذي قرون و اظلاف                  *
*                 69: 32 يرى ذلك الودعاء فيفرحون و تحيا قلوبكم يا طالبي الله                 *
*                 69: 33 لان الرب سامع للمساكين و لا يحتقر اسراه *
*                 69: 34 تسبحه السماوات و الارض البحار و كل ما يدب فيها                  *
*                 69: 35 لان الله يخلص صهيون و يبني مدن يهوذا فيسكنون هناك و                  يرثونها *
*                 69: 36 و نسل عبيده يملكونها و محبو اسمه يسكنون فيها * ​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  السبعون*

*                 70: 0 لامام المغنين لداود للتذكير *
*                 70: 1 اللهم الى تنجيتي يا رب الى معونتي اسرع *
*                 70: 2 ليخز و يخجل طالبو نفسي ليرتد الى خلف و يخجل المشتهون لي                  شرا *
*                 70: 3 ليرجع من اجل خزيهم القائلون هه هه *
*                 70: 4 و ليبتهج و يفرح بك كل طالبيك و ليقل دائما محبو خلاصك                  ليتعظم الرب *
*                 70: 5 اما انا فمسكين و فقير اللهم اسرع الي معيني و منقذي انت يا                  رب لا تبطؤ *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الحادي والسبعون*

*                 71: 1 بك يا رب احتميت فلا اخزى الى الدهر *
*                 71: 2 بعدلك نجني و انقذني امل الي اذنك و خلصني *
*                 71: 3 كن لي صخرة ملجا ادخله دائما امرت بخلاصي لانك صخرتي و حصني                 *
*                 71: 4 يا الهي نجني من يد الشرير من كف فاعل الشر و الظالم                  *
*                 71: 5 لانك انت رجائي يا سيدي الرب متكلي منذ صباي *
*                 71: 6 عليك استندت من البطن و انت مخرجي من احشاء امي بك تسبيحي                  دائما *
*                 71: 7 صرت كاية لكثيرين اما انت فملجاي القوي *
*                 71: 8 يمتلئ فمي من تسبيحك اليوم كله من مجدك *
*                 71: 9 لا ترفضني في زمن الشيخوخة لا تتركني عند فناء قوتي                  *
*                 71: 10 لان اعدائي تقاولوا علي و الذين يرصدون نفسي تامروا معا                 *
*                 71: 11 قائلين ان الله قد تركه الحقوه و امسكوه لانه لا منقذ له                 *
*                 71: 12 يا الله لا تبعد عني يا الهي الى معونتي اسرع * 
*                 71: 13 ليخز و يفن مخاصمو نفسي ليلبس العار و الخجل الملتمسون لي                  شرا *
*                 71: 14 اما انا فارجو دائما و ازيد على كل تسبيحك *
*                 71: 15 فمي يحدث بعدلك اليوم كله بخلاصك لاني لا اعرف لها اعدادا                 *
*                 71: 16 اتي بجبروت السيد الرب اذكر برك وحدك *
*                 71: 17 اللهم قد علمتني منذ صباي و الى الان اخبر بعجائبك                  *
*                 71: 18 و ايضا الى الشيخوخة و الشيب يا الله لا تتركني حتى اخبر                  بذراعك الجيل المقبل و بقوتك كل ات *
*                 71: 19 و برك الى العلياء يا الله الذي صنعت العظائم يا الله من                  مثلك *
*                 71: 20 انت الذي اريتنا ضيقات كثيرة و ردية تعود فتحيينا و من                  اعماق الارض تعود فتصعدنا *
*                 71: 21 تزيد عظمتي و ترجع فتعزيني *
*                 71: 22 فانا ايضا احمدك برباب حقك يا الهي ارنم لك بالعود يا قدوس                  اسرائيل *
*                 71: 23 تبتهج شفتاي اذ ارنم لك و نفسي التي فديتها *
*                 71: 24 و لساني ايضا اليوم كله يلهج ببرك لانه قد خزي لانه قد خجل                  الملتمسون لي شرا *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثاني والسبعون*

*                 72: 0 لسليمان *
*                 72: 1 اللهم اعطي احكامك للملك و برك لابن الملك *
*                 72: 2 يدين شعبك بالعدل و مساكينك بالحق *
*                 72: 3 تحمل الجبال سلاما للشعب و الاكام بالبر *
*                 72: 4 يقضي لمساكين الشعب يخلص بني البائسين و يسحق الظالم                  *
*                 72: 5 يخشونك ما دامت الشمس و قدام القمر الى دور فدور * 
*                 72: 6 ينزل مثل المطر على الجزاز و مثل الغيوث الذارفة على الارض                 *
*                 72: 7 يشرق في ايامه الصديق و كثرة السلام الى ان يضمحل القمر                 *
*                 72: 8 و يملك من البحر الى البحر و من النهر الى اقاصي الارض                 *
*                 72: 9 امامه تجثو اهل البرية و اعداؤه يلحسون التراب * 
*                 72: 10 ملوك ترشيش و الجزائر يرسلون تقدمة ملوك شبا و سبا يقدمون                  هدية *
*                 72: 11 و يسجد له كل الملوك كل الامم تتعبد له *
*                 72: 12 لانه ينجي الفقير المستغيث و المسكين اذ لا معين له                  *
*                 72: 13 يشفق على المسكين و البائس و يخلص انفس الفقراء * 
*                 72: 14 من الظلم و الخطف يفدي انفسهم و يكرم دمهم في عينيه                  *
*                 72: 15 و يعيش و يعطيه من ذهب شبا و يصلي لاجله دائما اليوم كله                  يباركه *
*                 72: 16 تكون حفنة بر في الارض في رؤوس الجبال تتمايل مثل لبنان                  ثمرتها و يزهرون من المدينة مثل عشب الارض *
*                 72: 17 يكون اسمه الى الدهر قدام الشمس يمتد اسمه و يتباركون به كل                  امم الارض يطوبونه *
*                 72: 18 مبارك الرب الله اله اسرائيل الصانع العجائب وحده                  *
*                 72: 19 و مبارك اسم مجده الى الدهر و لتمتلئ الارض كلها من مجده                  امين ثم امين تمت صلوات داود بن يسى *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*




*​ *المزمور  الثالث والسبعون*

*                 73: 0 مزمور لاساف *
*                 73: 1 انما صالح الله لاسرائيل لانقياء القلب *
*                 73: 2 اما انا فكادت تزل قدماي لولا قليل لزلقت خطواتي * 
*                 73: 3 لاني غرت من المتكبرين اذ رايت سلامة الاشرار * 
*                 73: 4 لانه ليست في موتهم شدائد و جسمهم سمين *
*                 73: 5 ليسوا في تعب الناس و مع البشر لا يصابون *
*                 73: 6 لذلك تقلدوا الكبرياء لبسوا كثوب ظلمهم *
*                 73: 7 جحظت عيونهم من الشحم جاوزوا تصورات القلب *
*                 73: 8 يستهزئون و يتكلمون بالشر ظلما من العلاء يتكلمون                  *
*                 73: 9 جعلوا افواههم في السماء و السنتهم تتمشى في الارض                  *
*                 73: 10 لذلك يرجع شعبه الى هنا و كمياه مروية يمتصون منهم                  *
*                 73: 11 و قالوا كيف يعلم الله و هل عند العلي معرفة * 
*                 73: 12 هوذا هؤلاء هم الاشرار و مستريحين الى الدهر يكثرون ثروة                 *
*                 73: 13 حقا قد زكيت قلبي باطلا و غسلت بالنقاوة يدي * 
*                 73: 14 و كنت مصابا اليوم كله و تادبت كل صباح *
*                 73: 15 لو قلت احدث هكذا لغدرت بجيل بنيك *
*                 73: 16 فلما قصدت معرفة هذا اذا هو تعب في عيني *
*                 73: 17 حتى دخلت مقادس الله و انتبهت الى اخرتهم *
*                 73: 18 حقا في مزالق جعلتهم اسقطتهم الى البوار *
*                 73: 19 كيف صاروا للخراب بغتة اضمحلوا فنوا من الدواهي * 
*                 73: 20 كحلم عند التيقظ يا رب عند التيقظ تحتقر خيالهم * 
*                 73: 21 لانه تمرمر قلبي و انتخست في كليتي *
*                 73: 22 و انا بليد و لا اعرف صرت كبهيم عندك *
*                 73: 23 و لكني دائما معك امسكت بيدي اليمنى *
*                 73: 24 برايك تهديني و بعد الى مجد تاخذني *
*                 73: 25 من لي في السماء و معك لا اريد شيئا في الارض * 
*                 73: 26 قد فني لحمي و قلبي صخرة قلبي و نصيبي الله الى الدهر                 *
*                 73: 27 لانه هوذا البعداء عنك يبيدون تهلك كل من يزني عنك                  *
*                 73: 28 اما انا فالاقتراب الى الله حسن لي جعلت بالسيد الرب ملجاي                  لاخبر بكل صنائعك *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الرابع والسبعون*

*                 74: 0 قصيدة لاساف *
*                 74: 1 لماذا رفضتنا يا الله الى الابد لماذا يدخن غضبك على غنم                  مرعاك *
*                 74: 2 اذكر جماعتك التي اقتنيتها منذ القدم و فديتها سبط ميراثك                  جبل صهيون هذا الذي سكنت فيه *
*                 74: 3 ارفع خطواتك الى الخرب الابدية الكل قد حطم العدو في المقدس                 *
*                 74: 4 قد زمجر مقاوموك في وسط معهدك جعلوا اياتهم ايات * 
*                 74: 5 يبان كانه رافع فؤوس على الاشجار المشتبكة *
*                 74: 6 و الان منقوشاته معا بالفؤوس و المعاول يكسرون * 
*                 74: 7 اطلقوا النار في مقدسك دنسوا للارض مسكن اسمك * 
*                 74: 8 قالوا في قلوبهم لنفنيهم معا احرقوا كل معاهد الله في الارض                 *
*                 74: 9 اياتنا لا نرى لا نبي بعد و لا بيننا من يعرف حتى متى                  *
*                 74: 10 حتى متى يا الله يعير المقاوم و يهين العدو اسمك الى الغاية                 *
*                 74: 11 لماذا ترد يدك و يمينك اخرجها من وسط حضنك افن * 
*                 74: 12 و الله ملكي منذ القدم فاعل الخلاص في وسط الارض                  *
*                 74: 13 انت شققت البحر بقوتك كسرت رؤوس التنانين على المياه                  *
*                 74: 14 انت رضضت رؤوس لوياثان جعلته طعاما للشعب لاهل البرية                 *
*                 74: 15 انت فجرت عينا و سيلا انت يبست انهارا دائمة الجريان                  *
*                 74: 16 لك النهار و لك ايضا الليل انت هيات النور و الشمس                  *
*                 74: 17 انت نصبت كل تخوم الارض الصيف و الشتاء انت خلقتهما                  *
*                 74: 18 اذكر هذا ان العدو قد عير الرب و شعبا جاهلا قد اهان اسمك                 *
*                 74: 19 لا تسلم للوحش نفس يمامتك قطيع بائسيك لا تنس الى الابد                 *
*                 74: 20 انظر الى العهد لان مظلمات الارض امتلات من مساكن الظلم                 *
*                 74: 21 لا يرجعن المنسحق خازيا الفقير و البائس ليسبحا اسمك                  *
*                 74: 22 قم يا الله اقم دعواك اذكر تعيير الجاهل اياك اليوم كله                 *
*                 74: 23 لا تنس صوت اضدادك ضجيج مقاوميك الصاعد دائما * ​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الخامس والسبعون*

*                 75: 0 لامام المغنين على لا تهلك مزمور لاساف تسبيحة * 
*                 75: 1 نحمدك يا الله نحمدك و اسمك قريب يحدثون بعجائبك * 
*                 75: 2 لاني اعين ميعادا انا بالمستقيمات اقضي *
*                 75: 3 ذابت الارض و كل سكانها انا وزنت اعمدتها سلاه * 
*                 75: 4 قلت للمفتخرين لا تفتخروا و للاشرار لا ترفعوا قرنا                  *
*                 75: 5 لا ترفعوا الى العلى قرنكم لا تتكلموا بعنق متصلب                  *
*                 75: 6 لانه لا من المشرق و لا من المغرب و لا من برية الجبال                 *
*                 75: 7 و لكن الله هو القاضي هذا يضعه و هذا يرفعه *
*                 75: 8 لان في يد الرب كاسا و خمرها مختمرة ملانة شرابا ممزوجا و هو                  يسكب منها لكن عكرها يمصه يشربه كل اشرار الارض *
*                 75: 9 اما انا فاخبر الى الدهر ارنم لاله يعقوب *
*                 75: 10 و كل قرون الاشرار اعضب قرون الصديق تنتصب *​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  السادس والسبعون*

*                 76: 0 لامام المغنين على ذوات الاوتار مزمور لاساف تسبيحة                  *
*                 76: 1 الله معروف في يهوذا اسمه عظيم في اسرائيل *
*                 76: 2 كانت في ساليم مظلته و مسكنه في صهيون *
*                 76: 3 هناك سحق القسي البارقة المجن و السيف و القتال سلاه                  *
*                 76: 4 ابهى انت امجد من جبال السلب *
*                 76: 5 سلب اشداء القلب ناموا سنتهم كل رجال الباس لم يجدوا ايديهم                 *
*                 76: 6 من انتهارك يا اله يعقوب يسبخ فارس و خيل *
*                 76: 7 انت مهوب انت فمن يقف قدامك حال غضبك *
*                 76: 8 من السماء اسمعت حكما الارض فزعت و سكتت *
*                 76: 9 عند قيام الله للقضاء لتخليص كل ودعاء الارض سلاه                  *
*                 76: 10 لان غضب الانسان يحمدك بقية الغضب تتمنطق بها * 
*                 76: 11 انذروا و اوفوا للرب الهكم يا جميع الذين حوله ليقدموا هدية                  للمهوب *
*                 76: 12 يقطف روح الرؤساء هو مهوب لملوك الارض *​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  السابع والسبعون*

*                 77: 0 لامام المغنين على يدوثون لاساف مزمور *
*                 77: 1 صوتي الى الله فاصرخ صوتي الى الله فاصغى الي * 
*                 77: 2 في يوم ضيقي التمست الرب يدي في الليل انبسطت و لم تخدر ابت                  نفسي التعزية *
*                 77: 3 اذكر الله فائن اناجي نفسي فيغشى على روحي سلاه * 
*                 77: 4 امسكت اجفان عيني انزعجت فلم اتكلم *
*                 77: 5 تفكرت في ايام القدم السنين الدهرية *
*                 77: 6 اذكر ترنمي في الليل مع قلبي اناجي و روحي تبحث * 
*                 77: 7 هل الى الدهور يرفض الرب و لا يعود للرضا بعد * 
*                 77: 8 هل انتهت الى الابد رحمته انقطعت كلمته الى دور فدور                  *
*                 77: 9 هل نسي الله رافة او قفص برجزه مراحمه سلاه *
*                 77: 10 فقلت هذا ما يعلني تغير يمين العلي *
*                 77: 11 اذكر اعمال الرب اذ اتذكر عجائبك منذ القدم *
*                 77: 12 و الهج بجميع افعالك و بصنائعك اناجي *
*                 77: 13 اللهم في القدس طريقك اي اله عظيم مثل الله *
*                 77: 14 انت الاله الصانع العجائب عرفت بين الشعوب قوتك * 
*                 77: 15 فككت بذراعك شعبك بني يعقوب و يوسف سلاه *
*                 77: 16 ابصرتك المياه يا الله ابصرتك المياه ففزعت ارتعدت ايضا                  اللجج *
*                 77: 17 سكبت الغيوم مياها اعطت السحب صوتا ايضا سهامك طارت                  *
*                 77: 18 صوت رعدك في الزوبعة البروق اضاءت المسكونة ارتعدت و رجفت                  الارض *
*                 77: 19 في البحر طريقك و سبلك في المياه الكثيرة و اثارك لم تعرف                 *
*                 77: 20 هديت شعبك كالغنم بيد موسى و هرون *​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثامن والسبعون*

*                 78: 0 قصيدة لاساف *
*                 78: 1 اصغ يا شعبي الى شريعتي اميلوا اذانكم الى كلام فمي                  *
*                 78: 2 افتح بمثل فمي اذيع الغازا منذ القدم *
*                 78: 3 التي سمعناها و عرفناها و اباؤنا اخبرونا *
*                 78: 4 لا نخفي عن بنيهم الى الجيل الاخر مخبرين بتسابيح الرب و                  قوته و عجائبه التي صنع *
*                 78: 5 اقام شهادة في يعقوب و وضع شريعة في اسرائيل التي اوصى                  اباءنا ان يعرفوا بها ابناءهم *
*                 78: 6 لكي يعلم الجيل الاخر بنون يولدون فيقومون و يخبرون ابناءهم                 *
*                 78: 7 فيجعلون على الله اعتمادهم و لا ينسون اعمال الله بل يحفظون                  وصاياه *
*                 78: 8 و لا يكونون مثل ابائهم جيلا زائغا و ماردا جيلا لم يثبت                  قلبه و لم تكن روحه امينة لله *
*                 78: 9 بنو افرايم النازعون في القوس الرامون انقلبوا في يوم الحرب                 *
*                 78: 10 لم يحفظوا عهد الله و ابوا السلوك في شريعته * 
*                 78: 11 و نسوا افعاله و عجائبه التي اراهم *
*                 78: 12 قدام ابائهم صنع اعجوبة في ارض مصر بلاد صوعن * 
*                 78: 13 شق البحر فعبرهم و نصب المياه كند *
*                 78: 14 و هداهم بالسحاب نهارا و الليل كله بنور نار * 
*                 78: 15 شق صخورا في البرية و سقاهم كانه من لجج عظيمة * 
*                 78: 16 اخرج مجاري من صخرة و اجرى مياها كالانهار *
*                 78: 17 ثم عادوا ايضا ليخطئوا اليه لعصيان العلي في الارض الناشفة                 *
*                 78: 18 و جربوا الله في قلوبهم بسؤالهم طعاما لشهوتهم * 
*                 78: 19 فوقعوا في الله قالوا هل يقدر الله ان يرتب مائدة في البرية                 *
*                 78: 20 هوذا ضرب الصخرة فجرت المياه و فاضت الاودية هل يقدر ايضا                  ان يعطي خبزا و يهيئ لحما لشعبه *
*                 78: 21 لذلك سمع الرب فغضب و اشتعلت نار في يعقوب و سخط ايضا صعد                  على اسرائيل *
*                 78: 22 لانهم لم يؤمنوا بالله و لم يتكلوا على خلاصه * 
*                 78: 23 فامر السحاب من فوق و فتح مصاريع السماوات *
*                 78: 24 و امطر عليهم منا للاكل و بر السماء اعطاهم *
*                 78: 25 اكل الانسان خبز الملائكة ارسل عليهم زادا للشبع                  *
*                 78: 26 اهاج شرقية في السماء و ساق بقوته جنوبية *
*                 78: 27 و امطر عليهم لحما مثل التراب و كرمل البحر طيورا ذوات                  اجنحة *
*                 78: 28 و اسقطها في وسط محلتهم حوالي مساكنهم *
*                 78: 29 فاكلوا و شبعوا جدا و اتاهم بشهوتهم *
*                 78: 30 لم يزوغوا عن شهوتهم طعامهم بعد في افواههم *
*                 78: 31 فصعد عليهم غضب الله و قتل من اسمنهم و صرع مختاري اسرائيل                 *
*                 78: 32 في هذا كله اخطاوا بعد و لم يؤمنوا بعجائبه *
*                 78: 33 فافنى ايامهم بالباطل و سنيهم بالرعب *
*                 78: 34 اذ قتلهم طلبوه و رجعوا و بكروا الى الله *
*                 78: 35 و ذكروا ان الله صخرتهم و الله العلي وليهم *
*                 78: 36 فخادعوه بافواههم و كذبوا عليه بالسنتهم *
*                 78: 37 اما قلوبهم فلم تثبت معه و لم يكونوا امناء في عهده                  *
*                 78: 38 اما هو فرؤوف يغفر الاثم و لا يهلك و كثيرا ما رد غضبه و لم                  يشعل كل سخطه *
*                 78: 39 ذكر انهم بشر ريح تذهب و لا تعود *
*                 78: 40 كم عصوه في البرية و احزنوه في القفر *
*                 78: 41 رجعوا و جربوا الله و عنوا قدوس اسرائيل *
*                 78: 42 لم يذكروا يده يوم فداهم من العدو *
*                 78: 43 حيث جعل في مصر اياته و عجائبه في بلاد صوعن * 
*                 78: 44 اذ حول خلجانهم الى دم و مجاريهم لكي لا يشربوا * 
*                 78: 45 ارسل عليهم بعوضا فاكلهم و ضفادع فافسدتهم *
*                 78: 46 اسلم للجردم غلتهم و تعبهم للجراد *
*                 78: 47 اهلك بالبرد كرومهم و جميزهم بالصقيع *
*                 78: 48 و دفع الى البرد بهائمهم و مواشيهم للبروق *
*                 78: 49 ارسل عليهم حمو غضبه سخطا و رجزا و ضيقا جيش ملائكة اشرار                 *
*                 78: 50 مهد سبيلا لغضبه لم يمنع من الموت انفسهم بل دفع حياتهم                  للوبا *
*                 78: 51 و ضرب كل بكر في مصر اوائل القدرة في خيام حام * 
*                 78: 52 و ساق مثل الغنم شعبه و قادهم مثل قطيع في البرية                  *
*                 78: 53 و هداهم امنين فلم يجزعوا اما اعداؤهم فغمرهم البحر                  *
*                 78: 54 و ادخلهم في تخوم قدسه هذا الجبل الذي اقتنته يمينه                  *
*                 78: 55 و طرد الامم من قدامهم و قسمهم بالحبل ميراثا و اسكن في                  خيامهم اسباط اسرائيل *
*                 78: 56 فجربوا و عصوا الله العلي و شهاداته لم يحفظوا * 
*                 78: 57 بل ارتدوا و غدروا مثل ابائهم انحرفوا كقوس مخطئة                  *
*                 78: 58 اغاظوه بمرتفعاتهم و اغاروه بتماثيلهم *
*                 78: 59 سمع الله فغضب و رذل اسرائيل جدا *
*                 78: 60 و رفض مسكن شيلو الخيمة التي نصبها بين الناس * 
*                 78: 61 و سلم للسبي عزه و جلاله ليد العدو *
*                 78: 62 و دفع الى السيف شعبه و غضب على ميراثه *
*                 78: 63 مختاروه اكلتهم النار و عذاراه لم يحمدن *
*                 78: 64 كهنته سقطوا بالسيف و ارامله لم يبكين *
*                 78: 65 فاستيقظ الرب كنائم كجبار معيط من الخمر *
*                 78: 66 فضرب اعداءه الى الوراء جعلهم عارا ابديا *
*                 78: 67 و رفض خيمة يوسف و لم يختر سبط افرايم *
*                 78: 68 بل اختار سبط يهوذا جبل صهيون الذي احبه *
*                 78: 69 و بنى مثل مرتفعات مقدسه كالارض التي اسسها الى الابد                 *
*                 78: 70 و اختار داود عبده و اخذه من حظائر الغنم *
*                 78: 71 من خلف المرضعات اتى به ليرعى يعقوب شعبه و اسرائيل ميراثه                 *
*                 78: 72 فرعاهم حسب كمال قلبه و بمهارة يديه هداهم *​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  التاسع والسبعون*

*                 79: 0 مزمور لاساف *
*                 79: 1 اللهم ان الامم قد دخلوا ميراثك نجسوا هيكل قدسك جعلوا                  اورشليم اكواما *
*                 79: 2 دفعوا جثث عبيدك طعاما لطيور السماء لحم اتقيائك لوحوش الارض                 *
*                 79: 3 سفكوا دمهم كالماء حول اورشليم و ليس من يدفن * 
*                 79: 4 صرنا عارا عند جيراننا هزءا و سخرة للذين حولنا * 
*                 79: 5 الى متى يا رب تغضب كل الغضب و تتقد كالنار غيرتك                  *
*                 79: 6 افض رجزك على الامم الذين لا يعرفونك و على الممالك التي لم                  تدع باسمك *
*                 79: 7 لانهم قد اكلوا يعقوب و اخربوا مسكنه *
*                 79: 8 لا تذكر علينا ذنوب الاولين لتتقدمنا مراحمك سريعا لاننا قد                  تذللنا جدا *
*                 79: 9 اعنا يا اله خلاصنا من اجل مجد اسمك و نجنا و اغفر خطايانا                  من اجل اسمك *
*                 79: 10 لماذا يقول الامم اين هو الههم لتعرف عند الامم قدام اعيننا                  نقمة دم عبيدك المهراق *
*                 79: 11 ليدخل قدامك انين الاسير كعظمة ذراعك استبق بني الموت                 *
*                 79: 12 و رد على جيراننا سبعة اضعاف في احضانهم العار الذي عيروك                  به يا رب *
*                 79: 13 اما نحن شعبك و غنم رعايتك نحمدك الى الدهر الى دور فدور                  نحدث بتسبيحك *​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثمانون*

*                 80: 0 لامام المغنين على السوسن شهادة لاساف مزمور *
*                 80: 1 يا راعي اسرائيل اصغ يا قائد يوسف كالضان يا جالسا على                  الكروبيم اشرق *
*                 80: 2 قدام افرايم و بنيامين و منسى ايقظ جبروتك و هلم لخلاصنا                 *
*                 80: 3 يا الله ارجعنا و انر بوجهك فنخلص *
*                 80: 4 يا رب اله الجنود الى متى تدخن على صلاة شعبك * 
*                 80: 5 قد اطعمتهم خبز الدموع و سقيتهم الدموع بالكيل * 
*                 80: 6 جعلتنا نزاعا عند جيراننا و اعداؤنا يستهزئون بين انفسهم                 *
*                 80: 7 يا اله الجنود ارجعنا و انر بوجهك فنخلص *
*                 80: 8 كرمة من مصر نقلت طردت امما و غرستها *
*                 80: 9 هيات قدامها فاصلت اصولها فملات الارض *
*                 80: 10 غطى الجبال ظلها و اغصانها ارز الله *
*                 80: 11 مدت قضبانها الى البحر و الى النهر فروعها *
*                 80: 12 فلماذا هدمت جدرانها فيقطفها كل عابري الطريق * 
*                 80: 13 يفسدها الخنزير من الوعر و يرعاها وحش البرية * 
*                 80: 14 يا اله الجنود ارجعن اطلع من السماء و انظر و تعهد هذه                  الكرمة *
*                 80: 15 و الغرس الذي غرسته يمينك و الابن الذي اخترته لنفسك                  *
*                 80: 16 هي محروقة بنار مقطوعة من انتهار وجهك يبيدون * 
*                 80: 17 لتكن يدك على رجل يمينك و على ابن ادم الذي اخترته لنفسك                 *
*                 80: 18 فلا نرتد عنك احينا فندعو باسمك *
*                 80: 19 يا رب اله الجنود ارجعنا انر بوجهك فنخلص *​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الحادي والثمانون*

*                 81: 0 لامام المغنين على الجتية لاساف *
*                 81: 1 رنموا لله قوتنا اهتفوا لاله يعقوب *
*                 81: 2 ارفعوا نغمة و هاتوا دفا عودا حلوا مع رباب *
*                 81: 3 انفخوا في راس الشهر بالبوق عند الهلال ليوم عيدنا                  *
*                 81: 4 لان هذا فريضة لاسرائيل حكم لاله يعقوب *
*                 81: 5 جعله شهادة في يوسف عند خروجه على ارض مصر سمعت لسانا لم                  اعرفه *
*                 81: 6 ابعدت من الحمل كتفه يداه تحولتا عن السل *
*                 81: 7 في الضيق دعوت فنجيتك استجبتك في ستر الرعد جربتك على ماء                  مريبة سلاه *
*                 81: 8 اسمع يا شعبي فاحذرك يا اسرائيل ان سمعت لي *
*                 81: 9 لا يكن فيك اله غريب و لا تسجد لاله اجنبي *
*                 81: 10 انا الرب الهك الذي اصعدك من ارض مصر افغر فاك فاملاه                 *
*                 81: 11 فلم يسمع شعبي لصوتي و اسرائيل لم يرض بي *
*                 81: 12 فسلمتهم الى قساوة قلوبهم ليسلكوا في مؤامرات انفسهم                  *
*                 81: 13 لو سمع لي شعبي و سلك اسرائيل في طرقي *
*                 81: 14 سريعا كنت اخضع اعداءهم و على مضايقيهم كنت ارد يدي                  *
*                 81: 15 مبغضو الرب يتذللون له و يكون وقتهم الى الدهر * 
*                 81: 16 و كان اطعمه من شحم الحنطة و من الصخرة كنت اشبعك عسلا                 *​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثاني والثمانون*

*                 82: 0 مزمور لاساف *
*                 82: 1 الله قائم في مجمع الله في وسط الالهة يقضي *
*                 82: 2 حتى متى تقضون جورا و ترفعون وجوه الاشرار سلاه * 
*                 82: 3 اقضوا للذليل و لليتيم انصفوا المسكين و البائس * 
*                 82: 4 نجوا المسكين و الفقير من يد الاشرار انقذوا *
*                 82: 5 لا يعلمون و لا يفهمون في الظلمة يتمشون تتزعزع كل اسس الارض                 *
*                 82: 6 انا قلت انكم الهة و بنو العلي كلكم *
*                 82: 7 لكن مثل الناس تموتون و كاحد الرؤساء تسقطون *
*                 82: 8 قم يا الله دن الارض لانك انت تمتلك كل الامم * ​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثالث والثمانون*

*                 83: 0 تسبيحة مزمور لاساف *
*                 83: 1 اللهم لا تصمت لا تسكت و لا تهدا يا الله *
*                 83: 2 فهوذا اعداؤك يعجون و مبغضوك قد رفعوا الراس *
*                 83: 3 على شعبك مكروا مؤامرة و تشاوروا على احميائك * 
*                 83: 4 قالوا هلم نبدهم من بين الشعوب و لا يذكر اسم اسرائيل بعد                 *
*                 83: 5 لانهم تامروا بالقلب معا عليك تعاهدوا عهدا *
*                 83: 6 خيام ادوم و الاسمعيليين مواب و الهاجريون *
*                 83: 7 جبال و عمون و عماليق فلسطين مع سكان صور *
*                 83: 8 اشور ايضا اتفق معهم صاروا ذراعا لبني لوط سلاه * 
*                 83: 9 افعل بهم كما بمديان كما بسيسرا كما بيابين في وادي قيشون                 *
*                 83: 10 بادوا في عين دور صاروا دمنا للارض *
*                 83: 11 اجعلهم شرفاءهم مثل غراب و مثل ذئب و مثل زبح و مثل صلمناع                  كل امرائهم *
*                 83: 12 الذين قالوا لنمتلك لانفسنا مساكن الله *
*                 83: 13 يا الهي اجعلهم مثل الجل مثل القش امام الريح * 
*                 83: 14 كنار تحرق الوعر كلهيب يشعل الجبال *
*                 83: 15 هكذا اطردهم بعاصفتك و بزوبعتك روعهم *
*                 83: 16 املا وجوههم خزيا فيطلبوا اسمك يا رب *
*                 83: 17 ليخزوا و يرتاعوا الى الابد و ليخجلوا و يبيدوا * 
*                 83: 18 و يعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الارض                  *​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الرابع والثمانون*

*                 84: 0 لامام المغنين على الجتية لبني قورح مزمور *
*                 84: 1 ما احلى مساكنك يا رب الجنود *
*                 84: 2 تشتاق بل تتوق نفسي الى ديار الرب قلبي و لحمي يهتفان بالاله                  الحي *
*                 84: 3 العصفور ايضا وجد بيتا و السنونة عشا لنفسها حيث تضع افراخها                  مذابحك يا رب الجنود ملكي و الهي *
*                 84: 4 طوبى للساكنين في بيتك ابدا يسبحونك سلاه *
*                 84: 5 طوبى لاناس عزهم بك طرق بيتك في قلوبهم *
*                 84: 6 عابرين في وادي البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعا ايضا ببركات يغطون                  مورة *
*                 84: 7 يذهبون من قوة الى قوة يرون قدام الله في صهيون * 
*                 84: 8 يا رب اله الجنود اسمع صلاتي و اصغ يا اله يعقوب سلاه                  *
*                 84: 9 يا مجننا انظر يا الله و التفت الى وجه مسيحك * 
*                 84: 10 لان يوما واحدا في ديارك خير من الف اخترت الوقوف على                  العتبة في بيت الهي على السكن في خيام الاشرار *
*                 84: 11 لان الرب الله شمس و مجن الرب يعطي رحمة و مجدا لا يمنع                  خيرا عن السالكين بالكمال *
*                 84: 12 يا رب الجنود طوبى للانسان المتكل عليك *​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الخامس والثمانون*

*                 85: 0 لامام المغنين لبني قورح مزمور *
*                 85: 1 رضيت يا رب على ارضك ارجعت سبي يعقوب *
*                 85: 2 غفرت اثم شعبك سترت كل خطيتهم سلاه *
*                 85: 3 حجزت كل رجزك رجعت عن حمو غضبك *
*                 85: 4 ارجعنا يا اله خلاصنا و انف غضبك عنا *
*                 85: 5 هل الى الدهر تسخط علينا هل تطيل غضبك الى دور فدور                  *
*                 85: 6 الا تعود انت فتحيينا فيفرح بك شعبك *
*                 85: 7 ارنا يا رب رحمتك و اعطنا خلاصك *
*                 85: 8 اني اسمع ما يتكلم به الله الرب لانه يتكلم بالسلام لشعبه و                  لاتقيائه فلا يرجعن الى الحماقة *
*                 85: 9 لان خلاصه قريب من خائفيه ليسكن المجد في ارضنا * 
*                 85: 10 الرحمة و الحق التقيا البر و السلام تلاثما *
*                 85: 11 الحق من الارض ينبت و البر من السماء يطلع *
*                 85: 12 ايضا الرب يعطي الخير و ارضنا تعطي غلتها *
*                 85: 13 البر قدامه يسلك و يطا في طريق خطواته *​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  السادس والثمانون*


1 *صلاة لداود. أمل  				يارب أذنك. استجب لي، لأني مسكين وبائس أنا *
2 *احفظ نفسي لأني تقي  				. يا إلهي، خلص أنت عبدك المتكل عليك *
3 *ارحمني يارب، لأنني  				إليك أصرخ اليوم كله *
4 *فرح نفس عبدك،  				لأنني إليك يارب أرفع نفسي *
5 *لأنك أنت يارب صالح  				وغفور، وكثير الرحمة لكل الداعين إليك *
6 *اصغ يارب إلى صلاتي  				، وأنصت إلى صوت تضرعاتي *
7 *في يوم ضيقي أدعوك،  				لأنك تستجيب لي *
8 *لا مثل لك بين  				الآلهة يارب، ولا مثل أعمالك *
9 *كل الأمم الذين  				صنعتهم يأتون ويسجدون أمامك يارب، ويمجدون اسمك * 
10 *لأنك عظيم أنت وصانع  				عجائب. أنت الله وحدك *
11 *علمني يارب طريقك.  				أسلك في حقك. وحد قلبي لخوف اسمك *
12 *أحمدك يارب إلهي من  				كل قلبي، وأمجد اسمك إلى الدهر *
13 *لأن رحمتك عظيمة  				نحوي، وقد نجيت نفسي من الهاوية السفلى *
14 *اللهم، المتكبرون  				قد قاموا علي، وجماعة العتاة طلبوا نفسي، ولم يجعلوك أمامهم 				*
15 *أما أنت يارب، فإله  				رحيم ورؤوف، طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة والحق *
16 *التفت إلي وارحمني.  				أعط عبدك قوتك، وخلص ابن أمتك *
17 *اصنع معي آية للخير  				، فيرى ذلك مبغضي فيخزوا، لأنك أنت يارب أعنتني وعزيتني  				*​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  السابع والثمانون*


1 *لبني قورح. مزمور  				تسبيحة. أساسه في الجبال المقدسة *
2 *الرب أحب أبواب  				صهيون أكثر من جميع مساكن يعقوب *
3 *قد قيل بك أمجاد يا  				مدينة الله. سلاه *
4 *أذكر رهب وبابل  				عارفتي. هوذا فلسطين وصور مع كوش. هذا ولد هناك * 
5 *ولصهيون يقال: هذا  				الإنسان، وهذا الإنسان ولد فيها، وهي العلي يثبتها  				*
6 *الرب يعد في كتابة  				الشعوب: أن هذا ولد هناك. سلاه *
7 *ومغنون كعازفين: كل  				السكان فيك *​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثامن والثمانون*


1 *تسبيحة. مزمور لبني  				قورح. لإمام المغنين على العود للغناء. قصيدة لهيمان الأزراحي.  				يارب إله خلاصي، بالنهار والليل صرخت أمامك *
2 *فلتأت قدامك صلاتي.  				أمل أذنك إلى صراخي *
3 *لأنه قد شبعت من  				المصائب نفسي، وحياتي إلى الهاوية دنت *
4 *حسبت مثل المنحدرين  				إلى الجب. صرت كرجل لا قوة له *
5 *بين الأموات فراشي  				مثل القتلى المضطجعين في القبر، الذين لا تذكرهم بعد، وهم من يدك  				انقطعوا *
6 *وضعتني في الجب  				الأسفل، في ظلمات، في أعماق *
7 *علي استقر غضبك،  				وبكل تياراتك ذللتني. سلاه *
8 *أبعدت عني معارفي.  				جعلتني رجسا لهم. أغلق علي فما أخرج *
9 *عيني ذابت من الذل.  				دعوتك يارب كل يوم. بسطت إليك يدي *
10 *أفلعلك للأموات تصنع  				عجائب ؟ أم الأخيلة تقوم تمجدك ؟ سلاه *
11 *هل يحدث في القبر  				برحمتك، أو بحقك في الهلاك *
12 *هل تعرف في الظلمة  				عجائبك، وبرك في أرض النسيان *
13 *أما أنا فإليك يارب  				صرخت، وفي الغداة صلاتي تتقدمك *
14 *لماذا يارب ترفض  				نفسي ؟ لماذا تحجب وجهك عني *
15 *أنا مسكين ومسلم  				الروح منذ صباي. احتملت أهوالك. تحيرت *
16 *علي عبر سخطك.  				أهوالك أهلكتني *
17 *أحاطت بي كالمياه  				اليوم كله. اكتنفتني معا *
18 *أبعدت عني محبا  				وصاحبا. معارفي في الظلمة *​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  التاسع والثمانون*


1 *قصيدة لأيثان  				الأزراحي. بمراحم الرب أغني إلى الدهر. لدور فدور أخبر عن حقك  				بفمي *
2 *لأني قلت: إن  				الرحمة إلى الدهر تبنى. السماوات تثبت فيها حقك * 
3 *قطعت عهدا مع مختاري  				، حلفت لداود عبدي *
4 *إلى الدهر أثبت نسلك  				، وأبني إلى دور فدور كرسيك. سلاه *
5 *والسماوات تحمد  				عجائبك يارب، وحقك أيضا في جماعة القديسين *
6 *لأنه من في السماء  				يعادل الرب. من يشبه الرب بين أبناء الله *
7 *إله مهوب جدا في  				مؤامرة القديسين، ومخوف عند جميع الذين حوله *
8 *يارب إله الجنود،  				من مثلك ؟ قوي، رب، وحقك من حولك *
9 *أنت متسلط على  				كبرياء البحر. عند ارتفاع لججه أنت تسكنها *
10 *أنت سحقت رهب مثل  				القتيل. بذراع قوتك بددت أعداءك *
11 *لك السماوات. لك  				أيضا الأرض. المسكونة وملؤها أنت أسستهما *
12 *الشمال والجنوب أنت  				خلقتهما. تابور وحرمون باسمك يهتفان *
13 *لك ذراع القدرة.  				قوية يدك. مرتفعة يمينك *
14 *العدل والحق قاعدة  				كرسيك. الرحمة والأمانة تتقدمان أمام وجهك *
15 *طوبى للشعب العارفين  				الهتاف. يارب، بنور وجهك يسلكون *
16 *باسمك يبتهجون اليوم  				كله، وبعدلك يرتفعون *
17 *لأنك أنت فخر قوتهم  				، وبرضاك ينتصب قرننا *
18 *لأن الرب مجننا،  				وقدوس إسرائيل ملكنا *
19 *حينئذ كلمت برؤيا  				تقيك وقلت: جعلت عونا على قوي. رفعت مختارا من بين الشعب  				*
20 *وجدت داود عبدي.  				بدهن قدسي مسحته *
21 *الذي تثبت يدي معه.  				أيضا ذراعي تشدده *
22 *لا يرغمه عدو، وابن  				الإثم لا يذلله *
23 *وأسحق أعداءه أمام  				وجهه، وأضرب مبغضيه *
24 *أما أمانتي ورحمتي  				فمعه، وباسمي ينتصب قرنه *
25 *وأجعل على البحر يده  				، وعلى الأنهار يمينه *
26 *هو يدعوني: أبي أنت  				، إلهي وصخرة خلاصي *
27 *أنا أيضا أجعله بكرا  				، أعلى من ملوك الأرض *
28 *إلى الدهر أحفظ له  				رحمتي. وعهدي يثبت له *
29 *وأجعل إلى الأبد  				نسله، وكرسيه مثل أيام السماوات *
30 *إن ترك بنوه شريعتي  				ولم يسلكوا بأحكامي *
31 *إن نقضوا فرائضي ولم  				يحفظوا وصاياي *
32 *أفتقد بعصا معصيتهم  				، وبضربات إثمهم *
33 *أما رحمتي فلا  				أنزعها عنه، ولا أكذب من جهة أمانتي *
34 *لا أنقض عهدي، ولا  				أغير ما خرج من شفتي *
35 *مرة حلفت بقدسي،  				أني لا أكذب لداود *
36 *نسله إلى الدهر يكون  				، وكرسيه كالشمس أمامي *
37 *مثل القمر يثبت إلى  				الدهر. والشاهد في السماء أمين. سلاه *
38 *لكنك رفضت ورذلت،  				غضبت على مسيحك *
39 *نقضت عهد عبدك،  				نجست تاجه في التراب *
40 *هدمت كل جدرانه جعلت  				حصونه خرابا *
41 *أفسده كل عابري  				الطريق صار عارا عند جيرانه *
42 *رفعت يمين مضايقيه،  				فرحت جميع أعدائه *
43 *أيضا رددت حد سيفه،  				ولم تنصره في القتال *
44 *أبطلت بهاءه،  				وألقيت كرسيه إلى الأرض *
45 *قصرت أيام شبابه  				غطيته بالخزي. سلاه *
46 *حتى متى يارب تختبئ  				كل الاختباء ؟ حتى متى يتقد كالنار غضبك *
47 *اذكر كيف أنا زائل،  				إلى أي باطل خلقت جميع بني آدم *
48 *أي إنسان يحيا ولا  				يرى الموت ؟ أي ينجي نفسه من يد الهاوية ؟ سلاه * 
49 *أين مراحمك الأول  				يارب، التي حلفت بها لداود بأمانتك *
50 *اذكر يارب عار عبيدك  				الذي أحتمله في حضني من كثرة الأمم كلها *
51 *الذي به عير أعداؤك  				يارب، الذين عيروا آثار مسيحك *
52 *مبارك الرب إلى  				الدهر. آمين فآمين *​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  التسعون*


1 *صلاة لموسى رجل الله  				. يارب، ملجأ كنت لنا في دور فدور *
2 *من قبل أن تولد  				الجبال، أو أبدأت الأرض والمسكونة، منذ الأزل إلى الأبد أنت الله 				*
3 *ترجع الإنسان إلى  				الغبار وتقول: ارجعوا يا بني آدم *
4 *لأن ألف سنة في  				عينيك مثل يوم أمس بعد ما عبر، وكهزيع من الليل * 
5 *جرفتهم. كسنة  				يكونون. بالغداة كعشب يزول *
6 *بالغداة يزهر فيزول  				. عند المساء يجز فييبس *
7 *لأننا قد فنينا  				بسخطك وبغضبك ارتعبنا *
8 *قد جعلت آثامنا  				أمامك، خفياتنا في ضوء وجهك *
9 *لأن كل أيامنا قد  				انقضت برجزك. أفنينا سنينا كقصة *
10 *أيام سنينا هي سبعون  				سنة، وإن كانت مع القوة فثمانون سنة، وأفخرها تعب وبلية، لأنها  				تقرض سريعا فنطير *
11 *من يعرف قوة غضبك ؟  				وكخوفك سخطك *
12 *إحصاء أيامنا هكذا  				علمنا فنؤتى قلب حكمة *
13 *ارجع يارب، حتى متى  				؟ وترأف على عبيدك *
14 *أشبعنا بالغداة من  				رحمتك، فنبتهج ونفرح كل أيامنا *
15 *فرحنا كالأيام التي  				فيها أذللتنا، كالسنين التي رأينا فيها شرا *
16 *ليظهر فعلك لعبيدك،  				وجلالك لبنيهم *
17 *ولتكن نعمة الرب  				إلهنا علينا، وعمل أيدينا ثبت علينا، وعمل أيدينا ثبته  				*​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الحادي والتسعون*


1 *الساكن في ستر العلي  				، في ظل القدير يبيت *
2 *أقول للرب: ملجإي  				وحصني. إلهي فأتكل عليه *
3 *لأنه ينجيك من فخ  				الصياد ومن الوبإ الخطر *
4 *بخوافيه يظللك،  				وتحت أجنحته تحتمي. ترس ومجن حقه *
5 *لا تخشى من خوف  				الليل، ولا من سهم يطير في النهار *
6 *ولا من وبإ يسلك في  				الدجى، ولا من هلاك يفسد في الظهيرة *
7 *يسقط عن جانبك ألف،  				وربوات عن يمينك. إليك لا يقرب *
8 *إنما بعينيك تنظر  				وترى مجازاة الأشرار *
9 *لأنك قلت: أنت يارب  				ملجإي. جعلت العلي مسكنك *
10 *لا يلاقيك شر، ولا  				تدنو ضربة من خيمتك *
11 *لأنه يوصي ملائكته  				بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك *
12 *على الأيدي يحملونك  				لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك *
13 *على الأسد والصل تطأ  				. الشبل والثعبان تدوس *
14 *لأنه تعلق بي أنجيه  				. أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي *
15 *يدعوني فأستجيب له،  				معه أنا في الضيق، أنقذه وأمجده *
16 *من طول الأيام أشبعه  				، وأريه خلاصي *​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثاني والتسعون*


1 *مزمور تسبيحة. ليوم  				السبت. حسن هو الحمد للرب والترنم لاسمك أيها العلي  				*
2 *أن يخبر برحمتك في  				الغداة، وأمانتك كل ليلة *
3 *على ذات عشرة أوتار  				وعلى الرباب، على عزف العود *
4 *لأنك فرحتني يارب  				بصنائعك. بأعمال يديك أبتهج *
5 *ما أعظم أعمالك يارب  				وأعمق جدا أفكارك *
6 *الرجل البليد لا  				يعرف، والجاهل لا يفهم هذا *
7 *إذا زها الأشرار  				كالعشب، وأزهر كل فاعلي الإثم، فلكي يبادوا إلى الدهر  				*
8 *أما أنت يارب فمتعال  				إلى الأبد *
9 *لأنه هوذا أعداؤك  				يارب، لأنه هوذا أعداؤك يبيدون. يتبدد كل فاعلي الإثم  				*
10 *وتنصب مثل البقر  				الوحشي قرني. تدهنت بزيت طري *
11 *وتبصر عيني بمراقبي  				، وبالقائمين علي بالشر تسمع أذناي *
12 *الصديق كالنخلة يزهو  				، كالأرز في لبنان ينمو *
13 *مغروسين في بيت الرب  				، في ديار إلهنا يزهرون *
14 *أيضا يثمرون في  				الشيبة. يكونون دساما وخضرا *
15 *ليخبروا بأن الرب  				مستقيم. صخرتي هو ولا ظلم فيه *​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثالث والتسعون*


1 *الرب قد ملك. لبس  				الجلال. لبس الرب القدرة، ائتزر بها. أيضا تثبتت المسكونة. لا  				تتزعزع *
2 *كرسيك مثبتة منذ  				القدم. منذ الأزل أنت *
3 *رفعت الأنهار يارب،  				رفعت الأنهار صوتها. ترفع الأنهار عجيجها *
4 *من أصوات مياه كثيرة  				، من غمار أمواج البحر، الرب في العلى أقدر *
5 *شهاداتك ثابتة جدا.  				ببيتك تليق القداسة يارب إلى طول الأيام *​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الرابع والتسعون*


1 *يا إله النقمات يارب  				، يا إله النقمات، أشرق *
2 *ارتفع يا ديان الأرض  				. جاز صنيع المستكبرين *
3 *حتى متى الخطاة يارب  				، حتى متى الخطاة يشمتون *
4 *يبقون، يتكلمون  				بوقاحة. كل فاعلي الإثم يفتخرون *
5 *يسحقون شعبك يارب،  				ويذلون ميراثك *
6 *يقتلون الأرملة  				والغريب، ويميتون اليتيم *
7 *ويقولون: الرب لا  				يبصر، وإله يعقوب لا يلاحظ *
8 *افهموا أيها البلداء  				في الشعب، ويا جهلاء متى تعقلون *
9 *الغارس الأذن ألا  				يسمع ؟ الصانع العين ألا يبصر *
10 *المؤدب الأمم ألا  				يبكت ؟ المعلم الإنسان معرفة *
11 *الرب يعرف أفكار  				الإنسان أنها باطلة *
12 *طوبى للرجل الذي  				تؤدبه يارب، وتعلمه من شريعتك *
13 *لتريحه من أيام الشر  				، حتى تحفر للشرير حفرة *
14 *لأن الرب لا يرفض  				شعبه، ولا يترك ميراثه *
15 *لأنه إلى العدل يرجع  				القضاء، وعلى أثره كل مستقيمي القلوب *
16 *من يقوم لي على  				المسيئين ؟ من يقف لي ضد فعلة الإثم *
17 *لولا أن الرب معيني  				، لسكنت نفسي سريعا أرض السكوت *
18 *إذ قلت: قد زلت  				قدمي فرحمتك يارب تعضدني *
19 *عند كثرة همومي في  				داخلي، تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي *
20 *هل يعاهدك كرسي  				المفاسد، المختلق إثما على فريضة *
21 *يزدحمون على نفس  				الصديق، ويحكمون على دم زكي *
22 *فكان الرب لي صرحا،  				وإلهي صخرة ملجإي *
23 *ويرد عليهم إثمهم،  				وبشرهم يفنيهم. يفنيهم الرب إلهنا *​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الخامس والتسعون*


1 *هلم نرنم للرب،  				نهتف لصخرة خلاصنا *
2 *نتقدم أمامه بحمد،  				وبترنيمات نهتف له *
3 *لأن الرب إله عظيم،  				ملك كبير على كل الآلهة *
4 *الذي بيده مقاصير  				الأرض، وخزائن الجبال له *
5 *الذي له البحر وهو  				صنعه، ويداه سبكتا اليابسة *
6 *هلم نسجد ونركع  				ونجثو أمام الرب خالقنا *
7 *لأنه هو إلهنا،  				ونحن شعب مرعاه وغنم يده. اليوم إن سمعتم صوته * 
8 *فلا تقسوا قلوبكم،  				كما في مريبة، مثل يوم مسة في البرية *
9 *حيث جربني آباؤكم.  				اختبروني. أبصروا أيضا فعلي *
10 *أربعين سنة مقت ذلك  				الجيل، وقلت: هم شعب ضال قلبهم، وهم لم يعرفوا سبلي  				*
11 *فأقسمت في غضبي: لا  				يدخلون راحتي *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  السادس والتسعون*


1 *رنموا للرب ترنيمة  				جديدة. رنمي للرب يا كل الأرض *
2 *رنموا للرب، باركوا  				اسمه، بشروا من يوم إلى يوم بخلاصه *
3 *حدثوا بين الأمم  				بمجده، بين جميع الشعوب بعجائبه *
4 *لأن الرب عظيم وحميد  				جدا، مهوب هو على كل الآلهة *
5 *لأن كل آلهة الشعوب  				أصنام، أما الرب فقد صنع السماوات *
6 *مجد وجلال قدامه.  				العز والجمال في مقدسه *
7 *قدموا للرب يا قبائل  				الشعوب، قدموا للرب مجدا وقوة *
8 *قدموا للرب مجد اسمه  				. هاتوا تقدمة وادخلوا دياره *
9 *اسجدوا للرب في زينة  				مقدسة. ارتعدي قدامه ياكل الأرض *
10 *قولوا بين الأمم:  				الرب قد ملك. أيضا تثبتت المسكونة فلا تتزعزع. يدين الشعوب  				بالاستقامة *
11 *لتفرح السماوات  				ولتبتهج الأرض، ليعج البحر وملؤه *
12 *ليجذل الحقل وكل ما  				فيه، لتترنم حينئذ كل أشجار الوعر *
13 *أمام الرب، لأنه  				جاء. جاء ليدين الأرض. يدين المسكونة بالعدل والشعوب بأمانته 				*​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  السابع والتسعون*


1 *الرب قد ملك،  				فلتبتهج الأرض، ولتفرح الجزائر الكثيرة *
2 *السحاب والضباب حوله  				. العدل والحق قاعدة كرسيه *
3 *قدامه تذهب نار  				وتحرق أعداءه حوله *
4 *أضاءت بروقه  				المسكونة. رأت الأرض وارتعدت *
5 *ذابت الجبال مثل  				الشمع قدام الرب، قدام سيد الأرض كلها *
6 *أخبرت السماوات  				بعدله، ورأى جميع الشعوب مجده *
7 *يخزى كل عابدي تمثال  				منحوت، المفتخرين بالأصنام. اسجدوا له يا جميع الآلهة  				*
8 *سمعت صهيون ففرحت،  				وابتهجت بنات يهوذا من أجل أحكامك يارب *
9 *لأنك أنت يارب علي  				على كل الأرض. علوت جدا على كل الآلهة *
10 *يا محبي الرب،  				أبغضوا الشر. هو حافظ نفوس أتقيائه. من يد الأشرار ينقذهم  				*
11 *نور قد زرع للصديق،  				وفرح للمستقيمي القلب *
12 *افرحوا أيها  				الصديقون بالرب، واحمدوا ذكر قدسه *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  الثامن والتسعون*


1 *مزمور. رنموا للرب  				ترنيمة جديدة، لأنه صنع عجائب. خلصته يمينه وذراع قدسه  				*
2 *أعلن الرب خلاصه.  				لعيون الأمم كشف بره *
3 *ذكر رحمته وأمانته  				لبيت إسرائيل. رأت كل أقاصي الأرض خلاص إلهنا * 
4 *اهتفي للرب يا كل  				الأرض. اهتفوا ورنموا وغنوا *
5 *رنموا للرب بعود.  				بعود وصوت نشيد *
6 *بالأبواق وصوت الصور  				اهتفوا قدام الملك الرب *
7 *ليعج البحر وملؤه،  				المسكونة والساكنون فيها *
8 *الأنهار لتصفق  				بالأيادي، الجبال لترنم معا *
9 *أمام الرب، لأنه  				جاء ليدين الأرض. يدين المسكونة بالعدل والشعوب بالاستقامة  				*​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  التاسع والتسعون*


1 *الرب قد ملك. ترتعد  				الشعوب. هو جالس على الكروبيم. تتزلزل الأرض * 
2 *الرب عظيم في صهيون  				، وعال هو على كل الشعوب *
3 *يحمدون اسمك العظيم  				والمهوب، قدوس هو *
4 *وعز الملك أن يحب  				الحق. أنت ثبت الاستقامة. أنت أجريت حقا وعدلا في يعقوب  				*
5 *علوا الرب إلهنا،  				واسجدوا عند موطئ قدميه. قدوس هو *
6 *موسى وهارون بين  				كهنته، وصموئيل بين الذين يدعون باسمه. دعوا الرب وهو استجاب لهم 				*
7 *بعمود السحاب كلمهم  				. حفظوا شهاداته والفريضة التي أعطاهم *
8 *أيها الرب إلهنا،  				أنت استجبت لهم. إلها غفورا كنت لهم، ومنتقما على أفعالهم  				*
9 *علوا الرب إلهنا،  				واسجدوا في جبل قدسه، لأن الرب إلهنا قدوس *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور  المائة*


1 *مزمور حمد اهتفي  				للرب يا كل الأرض *
2 *اعبدوا الرب بفرح.  				ادخلوا إلى حضرته بترنم *
3 *اعلموا أن الرب هو  				الله. هو صنعنا، وله نحن شعبه وغنم مرعاه *
4 *ادخلوا أبوابه بحمد  				، دياره بالتسبيح. احمدوه، باركوا اسمه *
5 *لأن الرب صالح، إلى  				الأبد رحمته، وإلى دور فدور أمانته *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الواحد*


1 *لداود. مزمور رحمة  				وحكما أغني. لك يارب أرنم *
2 *أتعقل في طريق كامل  				. متى تأتي إلي ؟ أسلك في كمال قلبي في وسط بيتي * 
3 *لا أضع قدام عيني  				أمرا رديئا. عمل الزيغان أبغضت. لا يلصق بي *
4 *قلب معوج يبعد عني.  				الشرير لا أعرفه *
5 *الذي يغتاب صاحبه  				سرا هذا أقطعه. مستكبر العين ومنتفخ القلب لا أحتمله  				*
6 *عيناي على أمناء  				الأرض لكي أجلسهم معي. السالك طريقا كاملا هو يخدمني  				*
7 *لا يسكن وسط بيتي  				عامل غش. المتكلم بالكذب لا يثبت أمام عيني *
8 *باكرا أبيد جميع  				أشرار الأرض، لأقطع من مدينة الرب كل فاعلي الإثم  				*​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثاني*


1 *صلاة لمسكين إذا  				أعيا وسكب شكواه قدام الله. يارب، استمع صلاتي، وليدخل إليك  				صراخي *
2 *لا تحجب وجهك عني في  				يوم ضيقي. أمل إلي أذنك في يوم أدعوك. استجب لي سريعا  				*
3 *لأن أيامي قد فنيت  				في دخان، وعظامي مثل وقيد قد يبست *
4 *ملفوح كالعشب ويابس  				قلبي، حتى سهوت عن أكل خبزي *
5 *من صوت تنهدي لصق  				عظمي بلحمي *
6 *أشبهت قوق البرية.  				صرت مثل بومة الخرب *
7 *سهدت وصرت كعصفور  				منفرد على السطح *
8 *اليوم كله عيرني  				أعدائي. الحنقون علي حلفوا علي *
9 *إني قد أكلت الرماد  				مثل الخبز، ومزجت شرابي بدموع *
10 *بسبب غضبك وسخطك،  				لأنك حملتني وطرحتني *
11 *أيامي كظل مائل،  				وأنا مثل العشب يبست *
12 *أما أنت يارب فإلى  				الدهر جالس، وذكرك إلى دور فدور *
13 *أنت تقوم وترحم  				صهيون، لأنه وقت الرأفة، لأنه جاء الميعاد *
14 *لأن عبيدك قد سروا  				بحجارتها، وحنوا إلى ترابها *
15 *فتخشى الأمم اسم  				الرب، وكل ملوك الأرض مجدك *
16 *إذا بنى الرب صهيون  				يرى بمجده *
17 *التفت إلى صلاة  				المضطر، ولم يرذل دعاءهم *
18 *يكتب هذا للدور  				الآخر، وشعب سوف يخلق يسبح الرب *
19 *لأنه أشرف من علو  				قدسه. الرب من السماء إلى الأرض نظر *
20 *ليسمع أنين الأسير،  				ليطلق بني الموت *
21 *لكي يحدث في صهيون  				باسم الرب، وبتسبيحه في أورشليم *
22 *عند اجتماع الشعوب  				معا والممالك لعبادة الرب *
23 *ضعف في الطريق قوتي  				، قصر أيامي *
24 *أقول: يا إلهي، لا  				تقبضني في نصف أيامي. إلى دهر الدهور سنوك *
25 *من قدم أسست الأرض،  				والسماوات هي عمل يديك *
26 *هي تبيد وأنت تبقى،  				وكلها كثوب تبلى، كرداء تغيرهن فتتغير *
27 *وأنت هو وسنوك لن  				تنتهي *
28 *أبناء عبيدك يسكنون  				، وذريتهم تثبت أمامك *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثالث*


1 *لداود باركي يا نفسي  				الرب، وكل ما في باطني ليبارك اسمه القدوس *
2 *باركي يا نفسي الرب  				، ولا تنسي كل حسناته *
3 *الذي يغفر جميع  				ذنوبك. الذي يشفي كل أمراضك *
4 *الذي يفدي من الحفرة  				حياتك. الذي يكللك بالرحمة والرأفة *
5 *الذي يشبع بالخير  				عمرك، فيتجدد مثل النسر شبابك *
6 *الرب مجري العدل  				والقضاء لجميع المظلومين *
7 *عرف موسى طرقه،  				وبني إسرائيل أفعاله *
8 *الرب رحيم ورؤوف،  				طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة *
9 *لا يحاكم إلى الأبد  				، ولا يحقد إلى الدهر *
10 *لم يصنع معنا حسب  				خطايانا، ولم يجازنا حسب آثامنا *
11 *لأنه مثل ارتفاع  				السماوات فوق الأرض قويت رحمته على خائفيه *
12 *كبعد المشرق من  				المغرب أبعد عنا معاصينا *
13 *كما يترأف الأب على  				البنين يترأف الرب على خائفيه *
14 *لأنه يعرف جبلتنا.  				يذكر أننا تراب نحن *
15 *الإنسان مثل العشب  				أيامه. كزهر الحقل كذلك يزهر *
16 *لأن ريحا تعبر عليه  				فلا يكون، ولا يعرفه موضعه بعد *
17 *أما رحمة الرب فإلى  				الدهر والأبد على خائفيه، وعدله على بني البنين * 
18 *لحافظي عهده وذاكري  				وصاياه ليعملوها *
19 *الرب في السماوات  				ثبت كرسيه، ومملكته على الكل تسود *
20 *باركوا الرب يا  				ملائكته المقتدرين قوة، الفاعلين أمره عند سماع صوت كلامه  				*
21 *باركوا الرب يا جميع  				جنوده، خدامه العاملين مرضاته *
22 *باركوا الرب يا جميع  				أعماله، في كل مواضع سلطانه. باركي يا نفسي الرب  				*​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الرابع*


1 *باركي يا نفسي الرب  				. يارب إلهي، قد عظمت جدا. مجدا وجلالا لبست * 
2 *اللابس النور كثوب،  				الباسط السماوات كشقة *
3 *المسقف علاليه  				بالمياه. الجاعل السحاب مركبته، الماشي على أجنحة الريح  				*
4 *الصانع ملائكته  				رياحا، وخدامه نارا ملتهبة *
5 *المؤسس الأرض على  				قواعدها فلا تتزعزع إلى الدهر والأبد *
6 *كسوتها الغمر كثوب.  				فوق الجبال تقف المياه *
7 *من انتهارك تهرب،  				من صوت رعدك تفر *
8 *تصعد إلى الجبال.  				تنزل إلى البقاع، إلى الموضع الذي أسسته لها *
9 *وضعت لها تخما لا  				تتعداه. لا ترجع لتغطي الأرض *
10 *المفجر عيونا في  				الأودية. بين الجبال تجري *
11 *تسقي كل حيوان البر  				. تكسر الفراء ظمأها *
12 *فوقها طيور السماء  				تسكن. من بين الأغصان تسمع صوتا *
13 *الساقي الجبال من  				علاليه. من ثمر أعمالك تشبع الأرض *
14 *المنبت عشبا للبهائم  				، وخضرة لخدمة الإنسان، لإخراج خبز من الأرض *
15 *وخمر تفرح قلب  				الإنسان، لإلماع وجهه أكثر من الزيت، وخبز يسند قلب الإنسان 				*
16 *تشبع أشجار الرب،  				أرز لبنان الذي نصبه *
17 *حيث تعشش هناك  				العصافير. أما اللقلق فالسرو بيته *
18 *الجبال العالية  				للوعول، الصخور ملجأ للوبار *
19 *صنع القمر للمواقيت  				. الشمس تعرف مغربها *
20 *تجعل ظلمة فيصير ليل  				. فيه يدب كل حيوان الوعر *
21 *الأشبال تزمجر لتخطف  				، ولتلتمس من الله طعامها *
22 *تشرق الشمس فتجتمع،  				وفي مآويها تربض *
23 *الإنسان يخرج إلى  				عمله، وإلى شغله إلى المساء *
24 *ما أعظم أعمالك يارب  				كلها بحكمة صنعت. ملآنة الأرض من غناك *
25 *هذا البحر الكبير  				الواسع الأطراف. هناك دبابات بلا عدد. صغار حيوان مع كبار  				*
26 *هناك تجري السفن.  				لوياثان هذا خلقته ليلعب فيه *
27 *كلها إياك تترجى  				لترزقها قوتها في حينه *
28 *تعطيها فتلتقط.  				تفتح يدك فتشبع خيرا *
29 *تحجب وجهك فترتاع.  				تنزع أرواحها فتموت، وإلى ترابها تعود *
30 *ترسل روحك فتخلق،  				وتجدد وجه الأرض *
31 *يكون مجد الرب إلى  				الدهر. يفرح الرب بأعماله *
32 *الناظر إلى الأرض  				فترتعد. يمس الجبال فتدخن *
33 *أغني للرب في حياتي  				. أرنم لإلهي مادمت موجودا *
34 *فيلذ له نشيدي،  				وأنا أفرح بالرب *
35 *لتبد الخطاة من  				الأرض والأشرار لا يكونوا بعد. باركي يا نفسي الرب. هللويا 				*​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الخامس*


1 *احمدوا الرب. ادعوا  				باسمه. عرفوا بين الأمم بأعماله *
2 *غنوا له. رنموا له  				. أنشدوا بكل عجائبه *
3 *افتخروا باسمه  				القدوس. لتفرح قلوب الذين يلتمسون الرب *
4 *اطلبوا الرب وقدرته  				. التمسوا وجهه دائما *
5 *اذكروا عجائبه التي  				صنع، آياته وأحكام فيه *
6 *يا ذرية إبراهيم  				عبده، يا بني يعقوب مختاريه *
7 *هو الرب إلهنا في كل  				الأرض أحكامه *
8 *ذكر إلى الدهر عهده  				، كلاما أوصى به إلى ألف دور *
9 *الذي عاهد به  				إبراهيم، وقسمه لإسحاق *
10 *فثبته ليعقوب فريضة  				، ولإسرائيل عهدا أبديا *
11 *قائلا: لك أعطي أرض  				كنعان حبل ميراثكم *
12 *إذ كانوا عددا يحصى  				، قليلين وغرباء فيها *
13 *ذهبوا من أمة إلى  				أمة، من مملكة إلى شعب آخر *
14 *فلم يدع إنسانا  				يظلمهم، بل وبخ ملوكا من أجلهم *
15 *قائلا: لا تمسوا  				مسحائي، ولا تسيئوا إلى أنبيائي *
16 *دعا بالجوع على  				الأرض. كسر قوام الخبز كله *
17 *أرسل أمامهم رجلا.  				بيع يوسف عبدا *
18 *آذوا بالقيد رجليه.  				في الحديد دخلت نفسه *
19 *إلى وقت مجيء كلمته  				. قول الرب امتحنه *
20 *أرسل الملك فحله.  				أرسل سلطان الشعب فأطلقه *
21 *أقامه سيدا على بيته  				، ومسلطا على كل ملكه *
22 *ليأسر رؤساءه حسب  				إرادته ويعلم مشايخه حكمة *
23 *فجاء إسرائيل إلى  				مصر، ويعقوب تغرب في أرض حام *
24 *جعل شعبه مثمرا جدا  				، وأعزه على أعدائه *
25 *حول قلوبهم ليبغضوا  				شعبه، ليحتالوا على عبيده *
26 *أرسل موسى عبده  				وهارون الذي اختاره *
27 *أقاما بينهم كلام  				آياته، وعجائب في أرض حام *
28 *أرسل ظلمة فأظلمت،  				ولم يعصوا كلامه *
29 *حول مياههم إلى دم  				وقتل أسماكهم *
30 *أفاضت أرضهم ضفادع  				حتى في مخادع ملوكهم *
31 *أمر فجاء الذبان  				والبعوض في كل تخومهم *
32 *جعل أمطارهم بردا  				ونارا ملتهبة في أرضهم *
33 *ضرب كرومهم وتينهم،  				وكسر كل أشجار تخومهم *
34 *أمر فجاء الجراد  				وغوغاء بلا عدد *
35 *فأكل كل عشب في  				بلادهم، وأكل أثمار أرضهم *
36 *قتل كل بكر في أرضهم  				، أوائل كل قوتهم *
37 *فأخرجهم بفضة وذهب،  				ولم يكن في أسباطهم عاثر *
38 *فرحت مصر بخروجهم،  				لأن رعبهم سقط عليهم *
39 *بسط سحابا سجفا،  				ونارا لتضيء الليل *
40 *سألوا فأتاهم  				بالسلوى، وخبز السماء أشبعهم *
41 *شق الصخرة فانفجرت  				المياه. جرت في اليابسة نهرا *
42 *لأنه ذكر كلمة قدسه  				مع إبراهيم عبده *
43 *فأخرج شعبه بابتهاج  				، ومختاريه بترنم *
44 *وأعطاهم أراضي الأمم  				، وتعب الشعوب ورثوه *
45 *لكي يحفظوا فرائضه  				ويطيعوا شرائعه. هللويا *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و السادس*


1 *هللويا. احمدوا  				الرب لأنه صالح، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
2 *من يتكلم بجبروت  				الرب ؟ من يخبر بكل تسابيحه *
3 *طوبى للحافظين الحق  				وللصانع البر في كل حين *
4 *اذكرني يارب برضا  				شعبك. تعهدني بخلاصك *
5 *لأرى خير مختاريك.  				لأفرح بفرح أمتك. لأفتخر مع ميراثك *
6 *أخطأنا مع آبائنا.  				أسأنا وأذنبنا *
7 *آباؤنا في مصر لم  				يفهموا عجائبك. لم يذكروا كثرة مراحمك، فتمردوا عند البحر، عند  				بحر سوف *
8 *فخلصهم من أجل اسمه  				، ليعرف بجبروته *
9 *وانتهر بحر سوف فيبس  				، وسيرهم في اللجج كالبرية *
10 *وخلصهم من يد المبغض  				، وفداهم من يد العدو *
11 *وغطت المياه  				مضايقيهم. واحد منهم لم يبق *
12 *فآمنوا بكلامه.  				غنوا بتسبيحه *
13 *أسرعوا فنسوا أعماله  				. لم ينتظروا مشورته *
14 *بل اشتهوا شهوة في  				البرية، وجربوا الله في القفر *
15 *فأعطاهم سؤلهم،  				وأرسل هزالا في أنفسهم *
16 *وحسدوا موسى في  				المحلة، وهارون قدوس الرب *
17 *فتحت الأرض وابتلعت  				داثان، وطبقت على جماعة أبيرام *
18 *واشتعلت نار في  				جماعتهم. اللهيب أحرق الأشرار *
19 *صنعوا عجلا في حوريب  				، وسجدوا لتمثال مسبوك *
20 *وأبدلوا مجدهم بمثال  				ثور آكل عشب *
21 *نسوا الله مخلصهم،  				الصانع عظائم في مصر *
22 *وعجائب في أرض حام،  				ومخاوف على بحر سوف *
23 *فقال بإهلاكهم.  				لولا موسى مختاره وقف في الثغر قدامه ليصرف غضبه عن إتلافهم  				*
24 *ورذلوا الأرض الشهية  				. لم يؤمنوا بكلمته *
25 *بل تمرمروا في  				خيامهم. لم يسمعوا لصوت الرب *
26 *فرفع يده عليهم  				ليسقطهم في البرية *
27 *وليسقط نسلهم بين  				الأمم، وليبددهم في الأراضي *
28 *وتعلقوا ببعل فغور،  				وأكلوا ذبائح الموتى *
29 *وأغاظوه بأعمالهم  				فاقتحمهم الوبأ *
30 *فوقف فينحاس ودان،  				فامتنع الوبأ *
31 *فحسب له ذلك برا إلى  				دور فدور، إلى الأبد *
32 *وأسخطوه على ماء  				مريبة حتى تأذى موسى بسببهم *
33 *لأنهم أمروا روحه  				حتى فرط بشفتيه *
34 *لم يستأصلوا الأمم  				الذين قال لهم الرب عنهم *
35 *بل اختلطوا بالأمم  				وتعلموا أعمالهم *
36 *وعبدوا أصنامهم،  				فصارت لهم شركا *
37 *وذبحوا بنيهم  				وبناتهم للأوثان *
38 *وأهرقوا دما زكيا،  				دم بنيهم وبناتهم الذين ذبحوهم لأصنام كنعان، وتدنست الأرض  				بالدماء *
39 *وتنجسوا بأعمالهم  				وزنوا بأفعالهم *
40 *فحمي غضب الرب على  				شعبه، وكره ميراثه *
41 *وأسلمهم ليد الأمم،  				وتسلط عليهم مبغضوهم *
42 *وضغطهم أعداؤهم،  				فذلوا تحت يدهم *
43 *مرات كثيرة أنقذهم،  				أما هم فعصوه بمشورتهم وانحطوا بإثمهم *
44 *فنظر إلى ضيقهم إذ  				سمع صراخهم *
45 *وذكر لهم عهده،  				وندم حسب كثرة رحمته *
46 *وأعطاهم نعمة قدام  				كل الذين سبوهم *
47 *خلصنا أيها الرب  				إلهنا، واجمعنا من بين الأمم، لنحمد اسم قدسك، ونتفاخر بتسبيحك 				*
48 *مبارك الرب إله  				إسرائيل من الأزل وإلى الأبد. ويقول كل الشعب: آمين. هللويا 				*​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و السابع*


1 *احمدوا الرب لأنه  				صالح، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
2 *ليقل مفديو الرب،  				الذين فداهم من يد العدو *
3 *ومن البلدان جمعهم،  				من المشرق ومن المغرب، من الشمال ومن البحر *
4 *تاهوا في البرية في  				قفر بلا طريق. لم يجدوا مدينة سكن *
5 *جياع عطاش أيضا أعيت  				أنفسهم فيهم *
6 *فصرخوا إلى الرب في  				ضيقهم، فأنقذهم من شدائدهم *
7 *وهداهم طريقا  				مستقيما ليذهبوا إلى مدينة سكن *
8 *فليحمدوا الرب على  				رحمته وعجائبه لبني آدم *
9 *لأنه أشبع نفسا  				مشتهية وملأ نفسا جائعة خيرا *
10 *الجلوس في الظلمة  				وظلال الموت، موثقين بالذل والحديد *
11 *لأنهم عصوا كلام  				الله، وأهانوا مشورة العلي *
12 *فأذل قلوبهم بتعب.  				عثروا ولا معين *
13 *ثم صرخوا إلى الرب  				في ضيقهم، فخلصهم من شدائدهم *
14 *أخرجهم من الظلمة  				وظلال الموت، وقطع قيودهم *
15 *فليحمدوا الرب على  				رحمته وعجائبه لبني آدم *
16 *لأنه كسر مصاريع  				نحاس، وقطع عوارض حديد *
17 *والجهال من طريق  				معصيتهم، ومن آثامهم يذلون *
18 *كرهت أنفسهم كل طعام  				، واقتربوا إلى أبواب الموت *
19 *فصرخوا إلى الرب في  				ضيقهم، فخلصهم من شدائدهم *
20 *أرسل كلمته فشفاهم،  				ونجاهم من تهلكاتهم *
21 *فليحمدوا الرب على  				رحمته وعجائبه لبني آدم *
22 *وليذبحوا له ذبائح  				الحمد، وليعدوا أعماله بترنم *
23 *النازلون إلى البحر  				في السفن، العاملون عملا في المياه الكثيرة *
24 *هم رأوا أعمال الرب  				وعجائبه في العمق *
25 *أمر فأهاج ريحا  				عاصفة فرفعت أمواجه *
26 *يصعدون إلى السماوات  				، يهبطون إلى الأعماق. ذابت أنفسهم بالشقاء *
27 *يتمايلون ويترنحون  				مثل السكران، وكل حكمتهم ابتلعت *
28 *فيصرخون إلى الرب في  				ضيقهم، ومن شدائدهم يخلصهم *
29 *يهدئ العاصفة فتسكن  				، وتسكت أمواجها *
30 *فيفرحون لأنهم هدأوا  				، فيهديهم إلى المرفإ الذي يريدونه *
31 *فليحمدوا الرب على  				رحمته وعجائبه لبني آدم *
32 *وليرفعوه في مجمع  				الشعب، وليسبحوه في مجلس المشايخ *
33 *يجعل الأنهار قفارا  				، ومجاري المياه معطشة *
34 *والأرض المثمرة سبخة  				من شر الساكنين فيها *
35 *يجعل القفر غدير  				مياه، وأرضا يبسا ينابيع مياه *
36 *ويسكن هناك الجياع  				فيهيئون مدينة سكن *
37 *ويزرعون حقولا  				ويغرسون كروما، فتصنع ثمر غلة *
38 *ويباركهم فيكثرون  				جدا، ولا يقلل بهائمهم *
39 *ثم يقلون وينحنون من  				ضغط الشر والحزن *
40 *يسكب هوانا على  				رؤساء، ويضلهم في تيه بلا طريق *
41 *ويعلي المسكين من  				الذل، ويجعل القبائل مثل قطعان الغنم *
42 *يرى ذلك المستقيمون  				فيفرحون، وكل إثم يسد فاه *
43 *من كان حكيما يحفظ  				هذا، ويتعقل مراحم الرب *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثامن*


1 *تسبيحة. مزمور  				لداود ثابت قلبي يا الله. أغني وأرنم. كذلك مجدي  				*
2 *استيقظي أيتها  				الرباب والعود. أنا أستيقظ سحرا *
3 *أحمدك بين الشعوب  				يارب، وأرنم لك بين الأمم *
4 *لأن رحمتك قد عظمت  				فوق السماوات، وإلى الغمام حقك *
5 *ارتفع اللهم على  				السماوات، وليرتفع على كل الأرض مجدك *
6 *لكي ينجو أحباؤك.  				خلص بيمينك واستجب لي *
7 *الله قد تكلم بقدسه  				: أبتهج، أقسم شكيم، وأقيس وادي سكوت *
8 *لي جلعاد، لي منسى  				. إفرايم خوذة رأسي. يهوذا صولجاني *
9 *موآب مرحضتي. على  				أدوم أطرح نعلي. يا فلسطين اهتفي علي *
10 *من يقودني إلى  				المدينة المحصنة ؟ من يهديني إلى أدوم *
11 *أليس أنت يا الله  				الذي رفضتنا، ولا تخرج يا الله مع جيوشنا *
12 *أعطنا عونا في الضيق  				، فباطل هو خلاص الإنسان *
13 *بالله نصنع ببأس،  				وهو يدوس أعداءنا *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و التاسع*


1 *لإمام المغنين.  				لداود. مزمور يا إله تسبيحي لا تسكت *
2 *لأنه قد انفتح علي  				فم الشرير وفم الغش. تكلموا معي بلسان كذب *
3 *بكلام بغض أحاطوا بي  				، وقاتلوني بلا سبب *
4 *بدل محبتي يخاصمونني  				. أما أنا فصلاة *
5 *وضعوا علي شرا بدل  				خير، وبغضا بدل حبي *
6 *فأقم أنت عليه شريرا  				، وليقف شيطان عن يمينه *
7 *إذا حوكم فليخرج  				مذنبا، وصلاته فلتكن خطية *
8 *لتكن أيامه قليلة،  				ووظيفته ليأخذها آخر *
9 *ليكن بنوه أيتاما  				وامرأته أرملة *
10 *ليته بنوه تيهانا  				ويستعطوا، ويلتمسوا خبزا من خربهم *
11 *ليصطد المرابي كل ما  				له، ولينهب الغرباء تعبه *
12 *لا يكن له باسط رحمة  				، ولا يكن مترأف على يتاماه *
13 *لتنقرض ذريته. في  				الجيل القادم ليمح اسمهم *
14 *ليذكر إثم آبائه لدى  				الرب، ولا تمح خطية أمه *
15 *لتكن أمام الرب  				دائما، وليقرض من الأرض ذكرهم *
16 *من أجل أنه لم يذكر  				أن يصنع رحمة، بل طرد إنسانا مسكينا وفقيرا والمنسحق القلب ليميته 				*
17 *وأحب اللعنة فأتته،  				ولم يسر بالبركة فتباعدت عنه *
18 *ولبس اللعنة مثل  				ثوبه، فدخلت كمياه في حشاه وكزيت في عظامه *
19 *لتكن له كثوب يتعطف  				به، وكمنطقة يتنطق بها دائما *
20 *هذه أجرة مبغضي من  				عند الرب، وأجرة المتكلمين شرا على نفسي *
21 *أما أنت يارب السيد  				فاصنع معي من أجل اسمك. لأن رحمتك طيبة نجني *
22 *فإني فقير ومسكين  				أنا، وقلبي مجروح في داخلي *
23 *كظل عند ميله ذهبت.  				انتفضت كجرادة *
24 *ركبتاي ارتعشتا من  				الصوم، ولحمي هزل عن سمن *
25 *وأنا صرت عارا عندهم  				. ينظرون إلي وينغضون رؤوسهم *
26 *أعني يارب إلهي.  				خلصني حسب رحمتك *
27 *وليعلموا أن هذه هي  				يدك. أنت يارب فعلت هذا *
28 *أما هم فيلعنون،  				وأما أنت فتبارك. قاموا وخزوا، أما عبدك فيفرح * 
29 *ليلبس خصمائي خجلا،  				وليتعطفوا بخزيهم كالرداء *
30 *أحمد الرب جدا بفمي  				، وفي وسط كثيرين أسبحه *
31 *لأنه يقوم عن يمين  				المسكين، ليخلصه من القاضين على نفسه *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و العاشر*


1 *لداود. مزمور قال  				الرب لربي: اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك  				*
2 *يرسل الرب قضيب عزك  				من صهيون. تسلط في وسط أعدائك *
3 *شعبك منتدب في يوم  				قوتك، في زينة مقدسة من رحم الفجر، لك طل حداثتك  				*
4 *أقسم الرب ولن يندم  				: أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق *
5 *الرب عن يمينك يحطم  				في يوم رجزه ملوكا *
6 *يدين بين الأمم.  				ملأ جثثا أرضا واسعة. سحق رؤوسها *
7 *من النهر يشرب في  				الطريق، لذلك يرفع الرأس *​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الحادي عشر*


1 *هللويا. أحمد الرب  				بكل قلبي في مجلس المستقيمين وجماعتهم *
2 *عظيمة هي أعمال الرب  				. مطلوبة لكل المسرورين بها *
3 *جلال وبهاء عمله،  				وعدله قائم إلى الأبد *
4 *صنع ذكرا لعجائبه.  				حنان ورحيم هو الرب *
5 *أعطى خائفيه طعاما.  				يذكر إلى الأبد عهده *
6 *أخبر شعبه بقوة  				أعماله، ليعطيهم ميراث الأمم *
7 *أعمال يديه أمانة  				وحق. كل وصاياه أمينة *
8 *ثابتة مدى الدهر  				والأبد، مصنوعة بالحق والاستقامة *
9 *أرسل فداء لشعبه.  				أقام إلى الأبد عهده. قدوس ومهوب اسمه *
10 *رأس الحكمة مخافة  				الرب. فطنة جيدة لكل عامليها. تسبيحه قائم إلى الأبد  				*​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثاني عشر*


1 *هللويا. طوبى للرجل  				المتقي الرب، المسرور جدا بوصاياه *
2 *نسله يكون قويا في  				الأرض. جيل المستقيمين يبارك *
3 *رغد وغنى في بيته،  				وبره قائم إلى الأبد *
4 *نور أشرق في الظلمة  				للمستقيمين. هو حنان ورحيم وصديق *
5 *سعيد هو الرجل الذي  				يترأف ويقرض. يدبر أموره بالحق *
6 *لأنه لا يتزعزع إلى  				الدهر. الصديق يكون لذكر أبدي *
7 *لا يخشى من خبر سوء  				. قلبه ثابت متكلا على الرب *
8 *قلبه ممكن فلا يخاف  				حتى يرى بمضايقيه *
9 *فرق أعطى المساكين.  				بره قائم إلى الأبد. قرنه ينتصب بالمجد *
10 *الشرير يرى فيغضب.  				يحرق أسنانه ويذوب. شهوة الشرير تبيد *​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثالث عشر*


1 *هللويا. سبحوا يا  				عبيد الرب. سبحوا اسم الرب *
2 *ليكن اسم الرب  				مباركا من الآن وإلى الأبد *
3 *من مشرق الشمس إلى  				مغربها اسم الرب مسبح *
4 *الرب عال فوق كل  				الأمم. فوق السماوات مجده *
5 *من مثل الرب إلهنا  				الساكن في الأعالي *
6 *الناظر الأسافل في  				السماوات وفي الأرض *
7 *المقيم المسكين من  				التراب، الرافع البائس من المزبلة *
8 *ليجلسه مع أشراف،  				مع أشراف شعبه *
9 *المسكن العاقر في  				بيت، أم أولاد فرحانة. هللويا *​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الرابع عشر*


1 *عند خروج إسرائيل من  				مصر، وبيت يعقوب من شعب أعجم *
2 *كان يهوذا مقدسه،  				وإسرائيل محل سلطانه *
3 *البحر رآه فهرب.  				الأردن رجع إلى خلف *
4 *الجبال قفزت مثل  				الكباش، والآكام مثل حملان الغنم *
5 *ما لك أيها البحر قد  				هربت ؟ وما لك أيها الأردن قد رجعت إلى خلف *
6 *وما لكن أيتها  				الجبال قد قفزتن مثل الكباش، وأيتها التلال مثل حملان الغنم 				*
7 *أيتها الأرض تزلزلي  				من قدام الرب، من قدام إله يعقوب *
8 *المحول الصخرة إلى  				غدران مياه، الصوان إلى ينابيع مياه *​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الخامس عشر*


1 *ليس لنا يارب ليس  				لنا، لكن لاسمك أعط مجدا، من أجل رحمتك من أجل أمانتك  				*
2 *لماذا يقول الأمم:  				أين هو إلههم *
3 *إن إلهنا في السماء  				. كلما شاء صنع *
4 *أصنامهم فضة وذهب،  				عمل أيدي الناس *
5 *لها أفواه ولا تتكلم  				. لها أعين ولا تبصر *
6 *لها آذان ولا تسمع.  				لها مناخر ولا تشم *
7 *لها أيد ولا تلمس.  				لها أرجل ولا تمشي، ولا تنطق بحناجرها *
8 *مثلها يكون صانعوها  				، بل كل من يتكل عليها *
9 *يا إسرائيل، اتكل  				على الرب. هو معينهم ومجنهم *
10 *يا بيت هارون،  				اتكلوا على الرب. هو معينهم ومجنهم *
11 *يا متقي الرب،  				اتكلوا على الرب. هو معينهم ومجنهم *
12 *الرب قد ذكرنا  				فيبارك. يبارك بيت إسرائيل. يبارك بيت هارون * 
13 *يبارك متقي الرب،  				الصغار مع الكبار *
14 *ليزد الرب عليكم،  				عليكم وعلى أبنائكم *
15 *أنتم مباركون للرب  				الصانع السماوات والأرض *
16 *السماوات سماوات  				للرب، أما الأرض فأعطاها لبني آدم *
17 *ليس الأموات يسبحون  				الرب، ولا من ينحدر إلى أرض السكوت *
18 *أما نحن فنبارك الرب  				من الآن وإلى الدهر. هللويا *​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و السادس عشر*


1 *أحببت لأن الرب يسمع  				صوتي، تضرعاتي *
2 *لأنه أمال أذنه إلي  				فأدعوه مدة حياتي *
3 *اكتنفتني حبال الموت  				. أصابتني شدائد الهاوية. كابدت ضيقا وحزنا *
4 *وباسم الرب دعوت:  				آه يارب، نج نفسي *
5 *الرب حنان وصديق،  				وإلهنا رحيم *
6 *الرب حافظ البسطاء.  				تذللت فخلصني *
7 *ارجعي يا نفسي إلى  				راحتك، لأن الرب قد أحسن إليك *
8 *لأنك أنقذت نفسي من  				الموت، وعيني من الدمعة، ورجلي من الزلق *
9 *أسلك قدام الرب في  				أرض الأحياء *
10 *آمنت لذلك تكلمت:  				أنا تذللت جدا *
11 *أنا قلت في حيرتي:  				كل إنسان كاذب *
12 *ماذا أرد للرب من  				أجل كل حسناته لي *
13 *كأس الخلاص أتناول،  				وباسم الرب أدعو *
14 *أوفي نذوري للرب  				مقابل كل شعبه *
15 *عزيز في عيني الرب  				موت أتقيائه *
16 *آه يارب، لأني عبدك  				أنا عبدك ابن أمتك. حللت قيودي *
17 *فلك أذبح ذبيحة حمد  				، وباسم الرب أدعو *
18 *أوفي نذوري للرب  				مقابل شعبه *
19 *في ديار بيت الرب،  				في وسطك يا أورشليم. هللويا *​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و السابع عشر*


1 *سبحوا الرب يا كل  				الأمم. حمدوه يا كل الشعوب *
2 *لأن رحمته قد قويت  				علينا، وأمانة الرب إلى الدهر. هللويا *​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثامن عشر*


1 *احمدوا الرب لأنه  				صالح، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
2 *ليقل إسرائيل: إن  				إلى الأبد رحمته *
3 *ليقل بيت هارون: إن  				إلى الأبد رحمته *
4 *ليقل متقو الرب: إن  				إلى الأبد رحمته *
5 *من الضيق دعوت الرب  				فأجابني من الرحب *
6 *الرب لي فلا أخاف.  				ماذا يصنع بي الإنسان *
7 *الرب لي بين معيني،  				وأنا سأرى بأعدائي *
8 *الاحتماء بالرب خير  				من التوكل على إنسان *
9 *الاحتماء بالرب خير  				من التوكل على الرؤساء *
10 *كل الأمم أحاطوا بي  				. باسم الرب أبيدهم *
11 *أحاطوا بي واكتنفوني  				. باسم الرب أبيدهم *
12 *أحاطوا بي مثل النحل  				. انطفأوا كنار الشوك. باسم الرب أبيدهم *
13 *دحرتني دحورا لأسقط  				، أما الرب فعضدني *
14 *قوتي وترنمي الرب،  				وقد صار لي خلاصا *
15 *صوت ترنم وخلاص في  				خيام الصديقين: يمين الرب صانعة ببأس *
16 *يمين الرب مرتفعة.  				يمين الرب صانعة ببأس *
17 *لا أموت بل أحيا  				وأحدث بأعمال الرب *
18 *تأديبا أدبني الرب،  				وإلى الموت لم يسلمني *
19 *افتحوا لي أبواب  				البر. أدخل فيها وأحمد الرب *
20 *هذا الباب للرب.  				الصديقون يدخلون فيه *
21 *أحمدك لأنك استجبت  				لي وصرت لي خلاصا *
22 *الحجر الذي رفضه  				البناؤون قد صار رأس الزاوية *
23 *من قبل الرب كان هذا  				، وهو عجيب في أعيننا *
24 *هذا هو اليوم الذي  				صنعه الرب، نبتهج ونفرح فيه *
25 *آه يارب خلص آه يارب  				أنقذ *
26 *مبارك الآتي باسم  				الرب. باركناكم من بيت الرب *
27 *الرب هو الله وقد  				أنار لنا. أوثقوا الذبيحة بربط إلى قرون المذبح * 
28 *إلهي أنت فأحمدك،  				إلهي فأرفعك *
29 *احمدوا الرب لأنه  				صالح، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و التاسع عشر*


1 *طوبى للكاملين طريقا  				، السالكين في شريعة الرب *
2 *طوبى لحافظي شهاداته  				. من كل قلوبهم يطلبونه *
3 *أيضا لا يرتكبون  				إثما. في طرقه يسلكون *
4 *أنت أوصيت بوصاياك  				أن تحفظ تماما *
5 *ليت طرقي تثبت في  				حفظ فرائضك *
6 *حينئذ لا أخزى إذا  				نظرت إلى كل وصاياك *
7 *أحمدك باستقامة قلب  				عند تعلمي أحكام عدلك *
8 *وصاياك أحفظ. لا  				تتركني إلى الغاية *
9 *بم يزكي الشاب طريقه  				؟ بحفظه إياه حسب كلامك *
10 *بكل قلبي طلبتك. لا  				تضلني عن وصاياك *
11 *خبأت كلامك في قلبي  				لكيلا أخطئ إليك *
12 *مبارك أنت يارب.  				علمني فرائضك *
13 *بشفتي حسبت كل أحكام  				فمك *
14 *بطريق شهاداتك فرحت  				كما على كل الغنى *
15 *بوصاياك ألهج،  				وألاحظ سبلك *
16 *بفرائضك أتلذذ. لا  				أنسى كلامك *
17 *أحسن إلى عبدك،  				فأحيا وأحفظ أمرك *
18 *اكشف عن عيني فأرى  				عجائب من شريعتك *
19 *غريب أنا في الأرض.  				لا تخف عني وصاياك *
20 *انسحقت نفسي شوقا  				إلى أحكامك في كل حين *
21 *انتهرت المتكبرين  				الملاعين الضالين عن وصاياك *
22 *دحرج عني العار  				والإهانة، لأني حفظت شهاداتك *
23 *جلس أيضا رؤساء،  				تقاولوا علي. أما عبدك فيناجي بفرائضك *
24 *أيضا شهاداتك هي  				لذتي، أهل مشورتي *
25 *لصقت بالتراب نفسي،  				فأحيني حسب كلمتك *
26 *قد صرحت بطرقي  				فاستجبت لي. علمني فرائضك *
27 *طريق وصاياك فهمني،  				فأناجي بعجائبك *
28 *قطرت نفسي من الحزن  				. أقمني حسب كلامك *
29 *طريق الكذب أبعد عني  				، وبشريعتك ارحمني *
30 *اخترت طريق الحق.  				جعلت أحكامك قدامي *
31 *لصقت بشهاداتك.  				يارب، لا تخزني *
32 *في طريق وصاياك أجري  				، لأنك ترحب قلبي *
33 *علمني يارب طريق  				فرائضك، فأحفظها إلى النهاية *
34 *فهمني فألاحظ شريعتك  				، وأحفظها بكل قلبي *
35 *دربني في سبيل  				وصاياك، لأني به سررت *
36 *أمل قلبي إلى  				شهاداتك، لا إلى المكسب *
37 *حول عيني عن النظر  				إلى الباطل. في طريقك أحيني *
38 *أقم لعبدك قولك الذي  				لمتقيك *
39 *أزل عاري الذي حذرت  				منه، لأن أحكامك طيبة *
40 *هأنذا قد اشتهيت  				وصاياك. بعدلك أحيني *
41 *لتأتني رحمتك يارب،  				خلاصك حسب قولك *
42 *فأجاوب معيري كلمة،  				لأني اتكلت على كلامك *
43 *ولا تنزع من فمي  				كلام الحق كل النزع، لأني انتظرت أحكامك *
44 *فأحفظ شريعتك دائما  				، إلى الدهر والأبد *
45 *وأتمشى في رحب،  				لأني طلبت وصاياك *
46 *وأتكلم بشهاداتك  				قدام ملوك ولا أخزى *
47 *وأتلذذ بوصاياك التي  				أحببت *
48 *وأرفع يدي إلى  				وصاياك التي وددت، وأناجي بفرائضك *
49 *اذكر لعبدك القول  				الذي جعلتني أنتظره *
50 *هذه هي تعزيتي في  				مذلتي، لأن قولك أحياني *
51 *المتكبرون استهزأوا  				بي إلى الغاية. عن شريعتك لم أمل *
52 *تذكرت أحكامك منذ  				الدهر يارب، فتعزيت *
53 *الحمية أخذتني بسبب  				الأشرار تاركي شريعتك *
54 *ترنيمات صارت لي  				فرائضك في بيت غربتي *
55 *ذكرت في الليل اسمك  				يارب، وحفظت شريعتك *
56 *هذا صار لي، لأني  				حفظت وصاياك *
57 *نصيبي الرب، قلت  				لحفظ كلامك *
58 *ترضيت وجهك بكل قلبي  				. ارحمني حسب قولك *
59 *تفكرت في طرقي،  				ورددت قدمي إلى شهاداتك *
60 *أسرعت ولم أتوان  				لحفظ وصاياك *
61 *حبال الأشرار التفت  				علي، أما شريعتك فلم أنسها *
62 *في منتصف الليل أقوم  				لأحمدك على أحكام برك *
63 *رفيق أنا لكل الذين  				يتقونك ولحافظي وصاياك *
64 *رحمتك يارب قد ملأت  				الأرض. علمني فرائضك *
65 *خيرا صنعت مع عبدك  				يارب حسب كلامك *
66 *ذوقا صالحا ومعرفة  				علمني، لأني بوصاياك آمنت *
67 *قبل أن أذلل أنا  				ضللت، أما الآن فحفظت قولك *
68 *صالح أنت ومحسن.  				علمني فرائضك *
69 *المتكبرون قد لفقوا  				علي كذبا، أما أنا فبكل قلبي أحفظ وصاياك *
70 *سمن مثل الشحم قلبهم  				، أما أنا فبشريعتك أتلذذ *
71 *خير لي أني تذللت  				لكي أتعلم فرائضك *
72 *شريعة فمك خير لي من  				ألوف ذهب وفضة *
73 *يداك صنعتاني  				وأنشأتاني. فهمني فأتعلم وصاياك *
74 *متقوك يرونني  				فيفرحون، لأني انتظرت كلامك *
75 *قد علمت يارب أن  				أحكامك عدل، وبالحق أذللتني *
76 *فلتصر رحمتك لتعزيتي  				، حسب قولك لعبدك *
77 *لتأتني مراحمك فأحيا  				، لأن شريعتك هي لذتي *
78 *ليخز المتكبرون  				لأنهم زورا افتروا علي. أما أنا فأناجي بوصاياك * 
79 *ليرجع إلي متقوك  				وعارفو شهاداتك *
80 *ليكن قلبي كاملا في  				فرائضك لكيلا أخزى *
81 *تاقت نفسي إلى خلاصك  				. كلامك انتظرت *
82 *كلت عيناي من النظر  				إلى قولك، فأقول: متى تعزيني *
83 *لأني قد صرت كزق في  				الدخان، أما فرائضك فلم أنسها *
84 *كم هي أيام عبدك ؟  				متى تجري حكما على مضطهدي *
85 *المتكبرون قد كروا  				لي حفائر. ذلك ليس حسب شريعتك *
86 *كل وصاياك أمانة.  				زورا يضطهدونني. أعني *
87 *لولا قليل لأفنوني  				من الأرض. أما أنا فلم أترك وصاياك *
88 *حسب رحمتك أحيني،  				فأحفظ شهادات فمك *
89 *إلى الأبد يارب  				كلمتك مثبتة في السماوات *
90 *إلى دور فدور أمانتك  				. أسست الأرض فثبتت *
91 *على أحكامك ثبتت  				اليوم، لأن الكل عبيدك *
92 *لو لم تكن شريعتك  				لذتي، لهلكت حينئذ في مذلتي *
93 *إلى الدهر لا أنسى  				وصاياك، لأنك بها أحييتني *
94 *لك أنا فخلصني،  				لأني طلبت وصاياك *
95 *إياي انتظر الأشرار  				ليهلكوني. بشهاداتك أفطن *
96 *لكل كمال رأيت حدا،  				أما وصيتك فواسعة جدا *
97 *كم أحببت شريعتك  				اليوم كله هي لهجي *
98 *وصيتك جعلتني أحكم  				من أعدائي، لأنها إلى الدهر هي لي *
99 *أكثر من كل معلمي  				تعقلت، لأن شهاداتك هي لهجي *
100 *أكثر من الشيوخ فطنت  				، لأني حفظت وصاياك *
101 *من كل طريق شر منعت  				رجلي، لكي أحفظ كلامك *
102 *عن أحكامك لم أمل،  				لأنك أنت علمتني *
103 *ما أحلى قولك لحنكي  				أحلى من العسل لفمي *
104 *من وصاياك أتفطن،  				لذلك أبغضت كل طريق كذب *
105 *سراج لرجلي كلامك  				ونور لسبيلي *
106 *حلفت فأبره، أن  				أحفظ أحكام برك *
107 *تذللت إلى الغاية.  				يارب، أحيني حسب كلامك *
108 *ارتض بمندوبات فمي  				يارب، وأحكامك علمني *
109 *نفسي دائما في كفي،  				أما شريعتك فلم أنسها *
110 *الأشرار وضعوا لي  				فخا، أما وصاياك فلم أضل عنها *
111 *ورثت شهاداتك إلى  				الدهر، لأنها هي بهجة قلبي *
112 *عطفت قلبي لأصنع  				فرائضك إلى الدهر إلى النهاية *
113 *المتقلبين أبغضت،  				وشريعتك أحببت *
114 *ستري ومجني أنت.  				كلامك انتظرت *
115 *انصرفوا عني أيها  				الأشرار، فأحفظ وصايا إلهي *
116 *اعضدني حسب قولك  				فأحيا، ولا تخزني من رجائي *
117 *أسندني فأخلص،  				وأراعي فرائضك دائما *
118 *احتقرت كل الضالين  				عن فرائضك، لأن مكرهم باطل *
119 *كزغل عزلت كل أشرار  				الأرض، لذلك أحببت شهاداتك *
120 *قد اقشعر لحمي من  				رعبك، ومن أحكامك جزعت *
121 *أجريت حكما وعدلا.  				لا تسلمني إلى ظالمي *
122 *كن ضامن عبدك للخير  				، لكيلا يظلمني المستكبرون *
123 *كلت عيناي اشتياقا  				إلى خلاصك وإلى كلمة برك *
124 *اصنع مع عبدك حسب  				رحمتك، وفرائضك علمني *
125 *عبدك أنا. فهمني  				فأعرف شهاداتك *
126 *إنه وقت عمل للرب.  				قد نقضوا شريعتك *
127 *لأجل ذلك أحببت  				وصاياك أكثر من الذهب والإبريز *
128 *لأجل ذلك حسبت كل  				وصاياك في كل شيء مستقيمة. كل طريق كذب أبغضت * 
129 *عجيبة هي شهاداتك،  				لذلك حفظتها نفسي *
130 *فتح كلامك ينير،  				يعقل الجهال *
131 *فغرت فمي ولهثت،  				لأني إلى وصاياك اشتقت *
132 *التفت إلي وارحمني،  				كحق محبي اسمك *
133 *ثبت خطواتي في كلمتك  				، ولا يتسلط علي إثم *
134 *افدني من ظلم  				الإنسان، فأحفظ وصاياك *
135 *أضئ بوجهك على عبدك  				، وعلمني فرائضك *
136 *جداول مياه جرت من  				عيني، لأنهم لم يحفظوا شريعتك *
137 *بار أنت يارب،  				وأحكامك مستقيمة *
138 *عدلا أمرت بشهاداتك  				، وحقا إلى الغاية *
139 *أهلكتني غيرتي، لأن  				أعدائي نسوا كلامك *
140 *كلمتك ممحصة جدا،  				وعبدك أحبها *
141 *صغير أنا وحقير،  				أما وصاياك فلم أنسها *
142 *عدلك عدل إلى الدهر  				، وشريعتك حق *
143 *ضيق وشدة أصاباني،  				أما وصاياك فهي لذاتي *
144 *عادلة شهاداتك إلى  				الدهر. فهمني فأحيا *
145 *صرخت من كل قلبي.  				استجب لي يارب. فرائضك أحفظ *
146 *دعوتك. خلصني،  				فأحفظ شهاداتك *
147 *تقدمت في الصبح  				وصرخت. كلامك انتظرت *
148 *تقدمت عيناي الهزع،  				لكي ألهج بأقوالك *
149 *صوتي استمع حسب  				رحمتك. يارب، حسب أحكامك أحيني *
150 *اقترب التابعون  				الرذيلة. عن شريعتك بعدوا *
151 *قريب أنت يارب، وكل  				وصاياك حق *
152 *منذ زمان عرفت من  				شهاداتك أنك إلى الدهر أسستها *
153 *انظر إلى ذلي  				وأنقذني، لأني لم أنس شريعتك *
154 *أحسن دعواي وفكني.  				حسب كلمتك أحيني *
155 *الخلاص بعيد عن  				الأشرار، لأنهم لم يلتمسوا فرائضك *
156 *كثيرة هي مراحمك  				يارب. حسب أحكامك أحيني *
157 *كثيرون مضطهدي  				ومضايقي، أما شهاداتك فلم أمل عنها *
158 *رأيت الغادرين ومقت  				، لأنهم لم يحفظوا كلمتك *
159 *انظر أني أحببت  				وصاياك. يارب، حسب رحمتك أحيني *
160 *رأس كلامك حق، وإلى  				الدهر كل أحكام عدلك *
161 *رؤساء اضطهدوني بلا  				سبب، ومن كلامك جزع قلبي *
162 *أبتهج أنا بكلامك  				كمن وجد غنيمة وافرة *
163 *أبغضت الكذب وكرهته  				، أما شريعتك فأحببتها *
164 *سبع مرات في النهار  				سبحتك على أحكام عدلك *
165 *سلامة جزيلة لمحبي  				شريعتك، وليس لهم معثرة *
166 *رجوت خلاصك يارب،  				ووصاياك عملت *
167 *حفظت نفسي شهاداتك،  				وأحبها جدا *
168 *حفظت وصاياك  				وشهاداتك، لأن كل طرقي أمامك *
169 *ليبلغ صراخي إليك  				يارب. حسب كلامك فهمني *
170 *لتدخل طلبتي إلى  				حضرتك. ككلمتك نجني *
171 *تنبع شفتاي تسبيحا  				إذا علمتني فرائضك *
172 *يغني لساني بأقوالك  				، لأن كل وصاياك عدل *
173 *لتكن يدك لمعونتي،  				لأنني اخترت وصاياك *
174 *اشتقت إلى خلاصك  				يارب، وشريعتك هي لذتي *
175 *لتحي نفسي وتسبحك،  				وأحكامك لتعني *
176 *ضللت، كشاة ضالة.  				اطلب عبدك، لأني لم أنس وصاياك *​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و العشرون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				إلى الرب في ضيقي صرخت فاستجاب لي *
2 *يارب، نج نفسي من  				شفاه الكذب، من لسان غش *
3 *ماذا يعطيك وماذا  				يزيد لك لسان الغش *
4 *سهام جبار مسنونة مع  				جمر الرتم *
5 *ويلي لغربتي في ماشك  				، لسكني في خيام قيدار *
6 *طال على نفسي سكنها  				مع مبغض السلام *
7 *أنا سلام، وحينما  				أتكلم فهم للحرب *​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 يونيو 2014)

يجب ان نحفظ المزامير عن ظهر قلب لانها تحفظنا من هجمات وحروب ابليس لانها صوات وتضرعات لاشخاص ندموا على خطاياهم وتابوا توبة حقيقية وقبل لرب توبتهم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يونيو 2014)

*يا سلام على المواضيع الرائعة **يا تماف *




سفر المزامير 119   
 
 1 إِلَى الرَّبِّ فِي ضِيْقِي صَرَخْتُ فَاسْتَجَابَ لِي.

2 يَا رَبُّ، نَجِّ نَفْسِي مِنْ شِفَاهِ الْكَذِبِ، مِنْ لِسَانِ غِشٍّ.

3 مَاذَا يُعْطِيكَ وَمَاذَا يَزِيدُ لَكَ لِسَانُ الْغِشِّ؟

4 سِهَامَ جَبَّارٍ مَسْنُونَةً مَعَ جَمْرِ الرَّتَمِ.

5 وَيْلِي لِغُرْبَتِي فِي مَاشِكَ، لِسَكَنِي فِي خِيَامِ قِيدَارَ!

6 طَالَ عَلَى نَفْسِي سَكَنُهَا مَعَ مُبْغِضِ السَّلاَمِ.

7 أَنَا سَلاَمٌ، وَحِينَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ فَهُمْ لِلْحَرْبِ.
​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الحادي والعشرون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد أرفع  				عيني إلى الجبال، من حيث يأتي عوني *
2 *معونتي من عند الرب  				، صانع السماوات والأرض *
3 *لا يدع رجلك تزل.  				لا ينعس حافظك *
4 *إنه لا ينعس ولا  				ينام حافظ إسرائيل *
5 *الرب حافظك. الرب  				ظل لك عن يدك اليمنى *
6 *لا تضربك الشمس في  				النهار، ولا القمر في الليل *
7 *الرب يحفظك من كل شر  				. يحفظ نفسك *
8 *الرب يحفظ خروجك  				ودخولك من الآن وإلى الدهر *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثاني والعشرون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				لداود. فرحت بالقائلين لي: إلى بيت الرب نذهب * 
2 *تقف أرجلنا في  				أبوابك يا أورشليم *
3 *أورشليم المبنية  				كمدينة متصلة كلها *
4 *حيث صعدت الأسباط  				أسباط الرب، شهادة لإسرائيل ليحمدوا اسم الرب * 
5 *لأنه هناك استوت  				الكراسي للقضاء، كراسي بيت داود *
6 *اسألوا سلامة  				أورشليم: ليسترح محبوك *
7 *ليكن سلام في أبراجك  				، راحة في قصورك *
8 *من أجل إخوتي  				وأصحابي لأقولن: سلام بك *
9 *من أجل بيت الرب  				إلهنا ألتمس لك خيرا *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثالث والعشرون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				إليك رفعت عيني يا ساكنا في السماوات *
2 *هوذا كما أن عيون  				العبيد نحو أيدي سادتهم، كما أن عيني الجارية نحو يد سيدتها،  				هكذا عيوننا نحو الرب إلهنا حتى يترأف علينا *
3 *ارحمنا يارب،  				ارحمنا، لأننا كثيرا ما امتلأنا هوانا *
4 *كثيرا ما شبعت  				أنفسنا من هزء المستريحين وإهانة المستكبرين *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و المائة و الرابع والعشرون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				لداود. لولا الرب الذي كان لنا. ليقل إسرائيل * 
2 *لولا الرب الذي كان  				لنا عندما قام الناس علينا *
3 *إذا لابتلعونا أحياء  				عند احتماء غضبهم علينا *
4 *إذا لجرفتنا المياه  				، لعبر السيل على أنفسنا *
5 *إذا لعبرت على  				أنفسنا المياه الطامية *
6 *مبارك الرب الذي لم  				يسلمنا فريسة لأسنانهم *
7 *انفلتت أنفسنا مثل  				العصفور من فخ الصيادين. الفخ انكسر، ونحن انفلتنا  				*
8 *عوننا باسم الرب،  				الصانع السماوات والأرض *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الخامس والعشرون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد  				المتوكلون على الرب مثل جبل صهيون، الذي لا يتزعزع، بل يسكن إلى  				الدهر *
2 *أورشليم الجبال  				حولها، والرب حول شعبه من الآن وإلى الدهر *
3 *لأنه لا تستقر عصا  				الأشرار على نصيب الصديقين، لكيلا يمد الصديقون أيديهم إلى الإثم 				*
4 *أحسن يارب إلى  				الصالحين وإلى المستقيمي القلوب *
5 *أما العادلون إلى  				طرق معوجة فيذهبهم الرب مع فعلة الإثم. سلام على إسرائيل  				*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و السادس والعشرون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				عندما رد الرب سبي صهيون، صرنا مثل الحالمين *
2 *حينئذ امتلأت  				أفواهنا ضحكا، وألسنتنا ترنما. حينئذ قالوا بين الأمم: إن الرب  				قد عظم العمل مع هؤلاء *
3 *عظم الرب العمل معنا  				، وصرنا فرحين *
4 *اردد يارب سبينا،  				مثل السواقي في الجنوب *
5 *الذين يزرعون  				بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج *
6 *الذاهب ذهابا  				بالبكاء حاملا مبذر الزرع، مجيئا يجيء بالترنم حاملا حزمه  				*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و السابع والعشرون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				لسليمان. إن لم يبن الرب البيت، فباطلا يتعب البناؤون. إن لم  				يحفظ الرب المدينة، فباطلا يسهر الحارس *
2 *باطل هو لكم أن  				تبكروا إلى القيام، مؤخرين الجلوس، آكلين خبز الأتعاب. لكنه  				يعطي حبيبه نوما *
3 *هوذا البنون ميراث  				من عند الرب، ثمرة البطن أجرة *
4 *كسهام بيد جبار،  				هكذا أبناء الشبيبة *
5 *طوبى للذي ملأ جعبته  				منهم. لا يخزون بل يكلمون الأعداء في الباب *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثامن والعشرون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				طوبى لكل من يتقي الرب، ويسلك في طرقه *
2 *لأنك تأكل تعب يديك  				، طوباك وخير لك *
3 *امرأتك مثل كرمة  				مثمرة في جوانب بيتك. بنوك مثل غروس الزيتون حول مائدتك  				*
4 *هكذا يبارك الرجل  				المتقي الرب *
5 *يباركك الرب من  				صهيون، وتبصر خير أورشليم كل أيام حياتك *
6 *وترى بني بنيك.  				سلام على إسرائيل *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و التاسع والعشرون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				كثيرا ما ضايقوني منذ شبابي. ليقل إسرائيل *
2 *كثيرا ما ضايقوني  				منذ شبابي، لكن لم يقدروا علي *
3 *على ظهري حرث الحراث  				. طولوا أتلامهم *
4 *الرب صديق. قطع ربط  				الأشرار *
5 *فليخز وليرتد إلى  				الوراء كل مبغضي صهيون *
6 *ليكونوا كعشب السطوح  				الذي ييبس قبل أن يقلع *
7 *الذي لا يملأ الحاصد  				كفه منه ولا المحزم حضنه *
8 *ولا يقول العابرون:  				بركة الرب عليكم. باركناكم باسم الرب *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثلاثون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد. من  				الأعماق صرخت إليك يارب *
2 *يارب، اسمع صوتي.  				لتكن أذناك مصغيتين إلى صوت تضرعاتي *
3 *إن كنت تراقب الآثام  				يارب، يا سيد، فمن يقف *
4 *لأن عندك المغفرة.  				لكي يخاف منك *
5 *انتظرتك يارب.  				انتظرت نفسي، وبكلامه رجوت *
6 *نفسي تنتظر الرب  				أكثر من المراقبين الصبح. أكثر من المراقبين الصبح  				*
7 *ليرج إسرائيل الرب،  				لأن عند الرب الرحمة وعنده فدى كثير *
8 *وهو يفدي إسرائيل من  				كل آثامه *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الحادي والثلاثون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				لداود. يارب، لم يرتفع قلبي، ولم تستعل عيناي، ولم أسلك في  				العظائم، ولا في عجائب فوقي *
2 *بل هدأت وسكت نفسي  				كفطيم نحو أمه. نفسي نحوي كفطيم *
3 *ليرج إسرائيل الرب  				من الآن وإلى الدهر *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثاني والثلاثون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				اذكر يارب داود، كل ذله *
2 *كيف حلف للرب، نذر  				لعزيز يعقوب *
3 *لا أدخل خيمة بيتي.  				لا أصعد على سرير فراشي *
4 *لا أعطي وسنا لعيني  				، ولا نوما لأجفاني *
5 *أو أجد مقاما للرب،  				مسكنا لعزيز يعقوب *
6 *هوذا قد سمعنا به في  				أفراتة. وجدناه في حقول الوعر *
7 *لندخل إلى مساكنه.  				لنسجد عند موطئ قدميه *
8 *قم يارب إلى راحتك،  				أنت وتابوت عزك *
9 *كهنتك يلبسون البر،  				وأتقياؤك يهتفون *
10 *من أجل داود عبدك لا  				ترد وجه مسيحك *
11 *أقسم الرب لداود  				بالحق لا يرجع عنه: من ثمرة بطنك أجعل على كرسيك * 
12 *إن حفظ بنوك عهدي  				وشهاداتي التي أعلمهم إياها، فبنوهم أيضا إلى الأبد يجلسون على  				كرسيك *
13 *لأن الرب قد اختار  				صهيون. اشتهاها مسكنا له *
14 *هذه هي راحتي إلى  				الأبد. ههنا أسكن لأني اشتهيتها *
15 *طعامها أبارك بركة.  				مساكينها أشبع خبزا *
16 *كهنتها ألبس خلاصا،  				وأتقياؤها يهتفون هتافا *
17 *هناك أنبت قرنا  				لداود. رتبت سراجا لمسيحي *
18 *أعداءه ألبس خزيا،  				وعليه يزهر إكليله *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثالث والثلاثون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				لداود. هوذا ما أحسن وما أجمل أن يسكن الإخوة معا  				*
2 *مثل الدهن الطيب على  				الرأس، النازل على اللحية، لحية هارون، النازل إلى طرف ثيابه 				*
3 *مثل ندى حرمون  				النازل على جبل صهيون. لأنه هناك أمر الرب بالبركة، حياة إلى  				الأبد *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الرابع والثلاثون*


1 *ترنيمة المصاعد.  				هوذا باركوا الرب يا جميع عبيد الرب، الواقفين في بيت الرب  				بالليالي *
2 *ارفعوا أيديكم نحو  				القدس، وباركوا الرب *
3 *يباركك الرب من  				صهيون، الصانع السماوات والأرض *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الخامس والثلاثون*


1 *هللويا. سبحوا اسم  				الرب. سبحوا يا عبيد الرب *
2 *الواقفين في بيت  				الرب، في ديار بيت إلهنا *
3 *سبحوا الرب لأن الرب  				صالح. رنموا لاسمه لأن ذاك حلو *
4 *لأن الرب قد اختار  				يعقوب لذاته، وإسرائيل لخاصته *
5 *لأني أنا قد عرفت أن  				الرب عظيم، وربنا فوق جميع الآلهة *
6 *كل ما شاء الرب صنع  				في السماوات وفي الأرض، في البحار وفي كل اللجج * 
7 *المصعد السحاب من  				أقاصي الأرض. الصانع بروقا للمطر. المخرج الريح من خزائنه  				*
8 *الذي ضرب أبكار مصر  				من الناس إلى البهائم *
9 *أرسل آيات وعجائب في  				وسطك يا مصر، على فرعون وعلى كل عبيده *
10 *الذي ضرب أمما كثيرة  				، وقتل ملوكا أعزاء *
11 *سيحون ملك الأموريين  				، وعوج ملك باشان، وكل ممالك كنعان *
12 *وأعطى أرضهم ميراثا  				، ميراثا لإسرائيل شعبه *
13 *يارب، اسمك إلى  				الدهر. يارب، ذكرك إلى دور فدور *
14 *لأن الرب يدين شعبه  				، وعلى عبيده يشفق *
15 *أصنام الأمم فضة  				وذهب، عمل أيدي الناس *
16 *لها أفواه ولا تتكلم  				. لها أعين ولا تبصر *
17 *لها آذان ولا تسمع.  				كذلك ليس في أفواهها نفس *
18 *مثلها يكون صانعوها  				، وكل من يتكل عليها *
19 *يا بيت إسرائيل،  				باركوا الرب. يا بيت هارون، باركوا الرب *
20 *يا بيت لاوي،  				باركوا الرب. يا خائفي الرب، باركوا الرب *
21 *مبارك الرب من صهيون  				، الساكن في أورشليم. هللويا *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و السادس والثلاثون*


1 *احمدوا الرب لأنه  				صالح، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
2 *احمدوا إله الآلهة،  				لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
3 *احمدوا رب الأرباب،  				لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
4 *الصانع العجائب  				العظام وحده، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
5 *الصانع السماوات  				بفهم، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
6 *الباسط الأرض على  				المياه، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
7 *الصانع أنوارا عظيمة  				، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
8 *الشمس لحكم النهار،  				لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
9 *القمر والكواكب لحكم  				الليل، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
10 *الذي ضرب مصر مع  				أبكارها، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
11 *وأخرج إسرائيل من  				وسطهم، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
12 *بيد شديدة وذراع  				ممدودة، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
13 *الذي شق بحر سوف إلى  				شقق، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
14 *وعبر إسرائيل في  				وسطه، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
15 *ودفع فرعون وقوته في  				بحر سوف، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
16 *الذي سار بشعبه في  				البرية، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
17 *الذي ضرب ملوكا  				عظماء، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
18 *وقتل ملوكا أعزاء،  				لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
19 *سيحون ملك الأموريين  				، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
20 *وعوج ملك باشان،  				لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
21 *وأعطى أرضهم ميراثا  				، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
22 *ميراثا لإسرائيل  				عبده، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
23 *الذي في مذلتنا  				ذكرنا، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
24 *ونجانا من أعدائنا،  				لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
25 *الذي يعطي خبزا لكل  				بشر، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *
26 *احمدوا إله السماوات  				، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و السابع والثلاثون*


1 *على أنهار بابل هناك  				جلسنا، بكينا أيضا عندما تذكرنا صهيون *
2 *على الصفصاف في  				وسطها علقنا أعوادنا *
3 *لأنه هناك سألنا  				الذين سبونا كلام ترنيمة، ومعذبونا سألونا فرحا قائلين: رنموا  				لنا من ترنيمات صهيون *
4 *كيف نرنم ترنيمة  				الرب في أرض غريبة *
5 *إن نسيتك يا أورشليم  				، تنسى يميني *
6 *ليلتصق لساني بحنكي  				إن لم أذكرك، إن لم أفضل أورشليم على أعظم فرحي * 
7 *اذكر يارب لبني أدوم  				يوم أورشليم، القائلين: هدوا، هدوا حتى إلى أساسها  				*
8 *يا بنت بابل المخربة  				، طوبى لمن يجازيك جزاءك الذي جازيتنا *
9 *طوبى لمن يمسك  				أطفالك ويضرب بهم *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثامن والثلاثون*


1 *لداود. أحمدك من كل  				قلبي. قدام الآلهة أرنم لك *
2 *أسجد في هيكل قدسك،  				وأحمد اسمك على رحمتك وحقك، لأنك قد عظمت كلمتك على كل اسمك 				*
3 *في يوم دعوتك أجبتني  				. شجعتني قوة في نفسي *
4 *يحمدك يارب كل ملوك  				الأرض، إذا سمعوا كلمات فمك *
5 *ويرنمون في طرق الرب  				، لأن مجد الرب عظيم *
6 *لأن الرب عال ويرى  				المتواضع، أما المتكبر فيعرفه من بعيد *
7 *إن سلكت في وسط  				الضيق تحيني. على غضب أعدائي تمد يدك، وتخلصني يمينك  				*
8 *الرب يحامي عني.  				يارب، رحمتك إلى الأبد. عن أعمال يديك لا تتخل * ​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و التاسع والثلاثون*


1 *لإمام المغنين.  				لداود. مزمور. يارب، قد اختبرتني وعرفتني *
2 *أنت عرفت جلوسي  				وقيامي. فهمت فكري من بعيد *
3 *مسلكي ومربضي ذريت،  				وكل طرقي عرفت *
4 *لأنه ليس كلمة في  				لساني، إلا وأنت يارب عرفتها كلها *
5 *من خلف ومن قدام  				حاصرتني، وجعلت علي يدك *
6 *عجيبة هذه المعرفة،  				فوقي ارتفعت، لا أستطيعها *
7 *أين أذهب من روحك ؟  				ومن وجهك أين أهرب *
8 *إن صعدت إلى  				السماوات فأنت هناك، وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت  				*
9 *إن أخذت جناحي الصبح  				، وسكنت في أقاصي البحر *
10 *فهناك أيضا تهديني  				يدك وتمسكني يمينك *
11 *فقلت: إنما الظلمة  				تغشاني. فالليل يضيء حولي *
12 *الظلمة أيضا لا تظلم  				لديك، والليل مثل النهار يضيء. كالظلمة هكذا النور  				*
13 *لأنك أنت اقتنيت  				كليتي. نسجتني في بطن أمي *
14 *أحمدك من أجل أني قد  				امتزت عجبا. عجيبة هي أعمالك، ونفسي تعرف ذلك يقينا  				*
15 *لم تختف عنك عظامي  				حينما صنعت في الخفاء، ورقمت في أعماق الأرض *
16 *رأت عيناك أعضائي،  				وفي سفرك كلها كتبت يوم تصورت، إذ لم يكن واحد منها  				*
17 *ما أكرم أفكارك يا  				الله عندي ما أكثر جملتها *
18 *إن أحصها فهي أكثر  				من الرمل. استيقظت وأنا بعد معك *
19 *ليتك تقتل الأشرار  				يا الله. فيا رجال الدماء، ابعدوا عني *
20 *الذين يكلمونك  				بالمكر ناطقين بالكذب، هم أعداؤك *
21 *ألا أبغض مبغضيك  				يارب، وأمقت مقاوميك *
22 *بغضا تاما أبغضتهم.  				صاروا لي أعداء *
23 *اختبرني يا الله  				واعرف قلبي. امتحني واعرف أفكاري *
24 *وانظر إن كان في  				طريق باطل، واهدني طريقا أبديا *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الأربعون*


1 *لإمام المغنين.  				مزمور لداود. أنقذني يارب من أهل الشر. من رجل الظلم احفظني 				*
2 *الذين يتفكرون بشرور  				في قلوبهم. اليوم كله يجتمعون للقتال *
3 *سنوا ألسنتهم كحية.  				حمة الأفعوان تحت شفاههم. سلاه *
4 *احفظني يارب من يدي  				الشرير. من رجل الظلم أنقذني. الذين تفكروا في تعثير خطواتي 				*
5 *أخفى لي المستكبرون  				فخا وحبالا. مدوا شبكة بجانب الطريق. وضعوا لي أشراكا. سلاه 				*
6 *قلت للرب: أنت إلهي  				. أصغ يارب إلى صوت تضرعاتي *
7 *يارب السيد، قوة  				خلاصي، ظللت رأسي في يوم القتال *
8 *لا تعط يارب شهوات  				الشرير. لا تنجح مقاصده. يترفعون. سلاه *
9 *أما رؤوس المحيطين  				بي فشقاء شفاههم يغطيهم *
10 *ليسقط عليهم جمر.  				ليسقطوا في النار، وفي غمرات فلا يقوموا *
11 *رجل لسان لا يثبت في  				الأرض. رجل الظلم يصيده الشر إلى هلاكه *
12 *قد علمت أن الرب  				يجري حكما للمساكين وحقا للبائسين *
13 *إنما الصديقون  				يحمدون اسمك. المستقيمون يجلسون في حضرتك *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الحادي والأربعون*


1 *مزمور لداود. يارب  				، إليك صرخت. أسرع إلي. أصغ إلى صوتي عندما أصرخ إليك  				*
2 *لتستقم صلاتي  				كالبخور قدامك. ليكن رفع يدي كذبيحة مسائية *
3 *اجعل يارب حارسا  				لفمي. احفظ باب شفتي *
4 *لا تمل قلبي إلى أمر  				رديء، لأتعلل بعلل الشر مع أناس فاعلي إثم، ولا آكل من نفائسهم 				*
5 *ليضربني الصديق  				فرحمة، وليوبخني فزيت للرأس. لا يأبى رأسي. لأن صلاتي بعد في  				مصائبهم *
6 *قد انطرح قضاتهم من  				على الصخرة، وسمعوا كلماتي لأنها لذيذة *
7 *كمن يفلح ويشق الأرض  				، تبددت عظامنا عند فم الهاوية *
8 *لأنه إليك يا سيد  				يارب عيناي. بك احتميت. لا تفرغ نفسي *
9 *احفظني من الفخ الذي  				قد نصبوه لي، ومن أشراك فاعلي الإثم *
10 *ليسقط الأشرار في  				شباكهم حتى أنجو أنا بالكلية *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثاني والأربعون*


1 *قصيدة لداود لما كان  				في المغارة. صلاة. بصوتي إلى الرب أصرخ. بصوتي إلى الرب أتضرع 				*
2 *أسكب أمامه شكواي.  				بضيقي قدامه أخبر *
3 *عندما أعيت روحي في  				، وأنت عرفت مسلكي. في الطريق التي أسلك أخفوا لي فخا  				*
4 *انظر إلى اليمين  				وأبصر، فليس لي عارف. باد عني المناص. ليس من يسأل عن نفسي 				*
5 *صرخت إليك يارب.  				قلت: أنت ملجإي، نصيبي في أرض الأحياء *
6 *أصغ إلى صراخي،  				لأني قد تذللت جدا. نجني من مضطهدي، لأنهم أشد مني  				*
7 *أخرج من الحبس نفسي  				، لتحميد اسمك. الصديقون يكتنفونني، لأنك تحسن إلي  				*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثالث والأربعون*


1 *مزمور لداود. يارب  				، اسمع صلاتي، وأصغ إلى تضرعاتي. بأمانتك استجب لي، بعدلك 				*
2 *ولا تدخل في  				المحاكمة مع عبدك، فإنه لن يتبرر قدامك حي *
3 *لأن العدو قد اضطهد  				نفسي. سحق إلى الأرض حياتي. أجلسني في الظلمات مثل الموتى منذ  				الدهر *
4 *أعيت في روحي. تحير  				في داخلي قلبي *
5 *تذكرت أيام القدم.  				لهجت بكل أعمالك. بصنائع يديك أتأمل *
6 *بسطت إليك يدي،  				نفسي نحوك كأرض يابسة. سلاه *
7 *أسرع أجبني يارب.  				فنيت روحي. لا تحجب وجهك عني، فأشبه الهابطين في الجب  				*
8 *أسمعني رحمتك في  				الغداة، لأني عليك توكلت. عرفني الطريق التي أسلك فيها، لأني  				إليك رفعت نفسي *
9 *أنقذني من أعدائي  				يارب. إليك التجأت *
10 *علمني أن أعمل رضاك  				، لأنك أنت إلهي. روحك الصالح يهديني في أرض مستوية  				*
11 *من أجل اسمك يارب  				تحييني. بعدلك تخرج من الضيق نفسي *
12 *وبرحمتك تستأصل  				أعدائي، وتبيد كل مضايقي نفسي، لأني أنا عبدك * ​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الرابع والأربعون*


1 *لداود مبارك الرب  				صخرتي، الذي يعلم يدي القتال وأصابعي الحرب *
2 *رحمتي وملجإي، صرحي  				ومنقذي، مجني والذي عليه توكلت، المخضع شعبي تحتي  				*
3 *يارب، أي شيء هو  				الإنسان حتى تعرفه، أو ابن الإنسان حتى تفتكر به * 
4 *الإنسان أشبه نفخة.  				أيامه مثل ظل عابر *
5 *يارب، طأطئ سماواتك  				وانزل. المس الجبال فتدخن *
6 *أبرق بروقا وبددهم.  				أرسل سهامك وأزعجهم *
7 *أرسل يدك من العلاء  				. أنقذني ونجني من المياه الكثيرة، من أيدي الغرباء  				*
8 *الذين تكلمت أفواههم  				بالباطل، ويمينهم يمين كذب *
9 *يا الله، أرنم لك  				ترنيمة جديدة. برباب ذات عشرة أوتار أرنم لك *
10 *المعطي خلاصا للملوك  				. المنقذ داود عبده من السيف السوء *
11 *أنقذني ونجني من  				أيدي الغرباء، الذين تكلمت أفواههم بالباطل، ويمينهم يمين كذب 				*
12 *لكي يكون بنونا مثل  				الغروس النامية في شبيبتها. بناتنا كأعمدة الزوايا منحوتات حسب  				بناء هيكل *
13 *أهراؤنا ملآنة تفيض  				من صنف فصنف. أغنامنا تنتج ألوفا وربوات في شوارعنا  				*
14 *بقرنا محملة. لا  				اقتحام ولا هجوم، ولا شكوى في شوارعنا *
15 *طوبى للشعب الذي له  				كهذا. طوبى للشعب الذي الرب إلهه *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الخامس والأربعون*


1 *تسبيحة لداود.  				أرفعك يا إلهي الملك، وأبارك اسمك إلى الدهر والأبد  				*
2 *في كل يوم أباركك،  				وأسبح اسمك إلى الدهر والأبد *
3 *عظيم هو الرب وحميد  				جدا، وليس لعظمته استقصاء *
4 *دور إلى دور يسبح  				أعمالك، وبجبروتك يخبرون *
5 *بجلال مجد حمدك  				وأمور عجائبك ألهج *
6 *بقوة مخاوفك ينطقون  				، وبعظمتك أحدث *
7 *ذكر كثرة صلاحك  				يبدون، وبعدلك يرنمون *
8 *الرب حنان ورحيم،  				طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة *
9 *الرب صالح للكل،  				ومراحمه على كل أعماله *
10 *يحمدك يارب كل  				أعمالك، ويباركك أتقياؤك *
11 *بمجد ملكك ينطقون،  				وبجبروتك يتكلمون *
12 *ليعرفوا بني آدم  				قدرتك ومجد جلال ملكك *
13 *ملكك ملك كل الدهور  				، وسلطانك في كل دور فدور *
14 *الرب عاضد كل  				الساقطين، ومقوم كل المنحنين *
15 *أعين الكل إياك  				تترجى، وأنت تعطيهم طعامهم في حينه *
16 *تفتح يدك فتشبع كل  				حي رضى *
17 *الرب بار في كل طرقه  				، ورحيم في كل أعماله *
18 *الرب قريب لكل الذين  				يدعونه، الذين يدعونه بالحق *
19 *يعمل رضى خائفيه،  				ويسمع تضرعهم، فيخلصهم *
20 *يحفظ الرب كل محبيه  				، ويهلك جميع الأشرار *
21 *بتسبيح الرب ينطق  				فمي، وليبارك كل بشر اسمه القدوس إلى الدهر والأبد  				*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة والسادس والأربعون*


1 *هللويا. سبحي يا  				نفسي الرب *
2 *أسبح الرب في حياتي  				، وأرنم لإلهي ما دمت موجودا *
3 *لا تتكلوا على  				الرؤساء، ولا على ابن آدم حيث لا خلاص عنده *
4 *تخرج روحه فيعود إلى  				ترابه. في ذلك اليوم نفسه تهلك أفكاره *
5 *طوبى لمن إله يعقوب  				معينه، ورجاؤه على الرب إلهه *
6 *الصانع السماوات  				والأرض، البحر وكل ما فيها. الحافظ الأمانة إلى الأبد  				*
7 *المجري حكما  				للمظلومين، المعطي خبزا للجياع. الرب يطلق الأسرى  				*
8 *الرب يفتح أعين  				العمي. الرب يقوم المنحنين. الرب يحب الصديقين * 
9 *الرب يحفظ الغرباء.  				يعضد اليتيم والأرملة، أما طريق الأشرار فيعوجه * 
10 *يملك الرب إلى الأبد  				، إلهك يا صهيون إلى دور فدور. هللويا *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و السابع والأربعون*


1 *سبحوا الرب، لأن  				الترنم لإلهنا صالح. لأنه ملذ. التسبيح لائق * 
2 *الرب يبني أورشليم.  				يجمع منفيي إسرائيل *
3 *يشفي المنكسري  				القلوب، ويجبر كسرهم *
4 *يحصي عدد الكواكب.  				يدعو كلها بأسماء *
5 *عظيم هو ربنا،  				وعظيم القوة. لفهمه لا إحصاء *
6 *الرب يرفع الودعاء،  				ويضع الأشرار إلى الأرض *
7 *أجيبوا الرب بحمد.  				رنموا لإلهنا بعود *
8 *الكاسي السماوات  				سحابا، المهيئ للأرض مطرا، المنبت الجبال عشبا * 
9 *المعطي للبهائم  				طعامها، لفراخ الغربان التي تصرخ *
10 *لا يسر بقوة الخيل.  				لا يرضى بساقي الرجل *
11 *يرضى الرب بأتقيائه  				، بالراجين رحمته *
12 *سبحي يا أورشليم  				الرب، سبحي إلهك يا صهيون *
13 *لأنه قد شدد عوارض  				أبوابك. بارك أبناءك داخلك *
14 *الذي يجعل تخومك  				سلاما، ويشبعك من شحم الحنطة *
15 *يرسل كلمته في الأرض  				. سريعا جدا يجري قوله *
16 *الذي يعطي الثلج  				كالصوف، ويذري الصقيع كالرماد *
17 *يلقي جمده كفتات.  				قدام برده من يقف *
18 *يرسل كلمته فيذيبها  				. يهب بريحه فتسيل المياه *
19 *يخبر يعقوب بكلمته،  				وإسرائيل بفرائضه وأحكامه *
20 *لم يصنع هكذا بإحدى  				الأمم، وأحكامه لم يعرفوها. هللويا *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الثامن والأربعون*


1 *هللويا. سبحوا الرب  				من السماوات. سبحوه في الأعالي *
2 *سبحوه يا جميع  				ملائكته. سبحوه يا كل جنوده *
3 *سبحيه يا أيتها  				الشمس والقمر. سبحيه يا جميع كواكب النور *
4 *سبحيه يا سماء  				السماوات، ويا أيتها المياه التي فوق السماوات * 
5 *لتسبح اسم الرب لأنه  				أمر فخلقت *
6 *وثبتها إلى الدهر  				والأبد، وضع لها حدا فلن تتعداه *
7 *سبحي الرب من الأرض  				، يا أيتها التنانين وكل اللجج *
8 *النار والبرد،  				الثلج والضباب، الريح العاصفة الصانعة كلمته *
9 *الجبال وكل الآكام،  				الشجر المثمر وكل الأرز *
10 *الوحوش وكل البهائم  				، الدبابات والطيور ذوات الأجنحة *
11 *ملوك الأرض وكل  				الشعوب، الرؤساء وكل قضاة الأرض *
12 *الأحداث والعذارى،  				أيضا الشيوخ مع الفتيان *
13 *ليسبحوا اسم الرب،  				لأنه قد تعالى اسمه وحده. مجده فوق الأرض والسماوات  				*
14 *وينصب قرنا لشعبه،  				فخرا لجميع أتقيائه، لبني إسرائيل الشعب القريب إليه. هللويا 				*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و التاسع والأربعون*


1 *هللويا. غنوا للرب  				ترنيمة جديدة، تسبيحته في جماعة الأتقياء *
2 *ليفرح إسرائيل  				بخالقه. ليبتهج بنو صهيون بملكهم *
3 *ليسبحوا اسمه برقص.  				بدف وعود ليرنموا له *
4 *لأن الرب راض عن  				شعبه. يجمل الودعاء بالخلاص *
5 *ليبتهج الأتقياء  				بمجد. ليرنموا على مضاجعهم *
6 *تنويهات الله في  				أفواههم، وسيف ذو حدين في يدهم *
7 *ليصنعوا نقمة في  				الأمم، وتأديبات في الشعوب *
8 *لأسر ملوكهم بقيود،  				وشرفائهم بكبول من حديد *
9 *ليجروا بهم الحكم  				المكتوب. كرامة هذا لجميع أتقيائه. هللويا *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الخمسون*


1 *هللويا. سبحوا الله  				في قدسه. سبحوه في فلك قوته *
2 *سبحوه على قواته.  				سبحوه حسب كثرة عظمته *
3 *سبحوه بصوت الصور.  				سبحوه برباب وعود *
4 *سبحوه بدف ورقص.  				سبحوه بأوتار ومزمار *
5 *سبحوه بصنوج التصويت  				. سبحوه بصنوج الهتاف *
6 *كل نسمة فلتسبح الرب  				. هللويا *​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

*المزمور المائة و الحادي والخمسون*


1 *انا صغيرا كنت في  				اخوتي، وحدثا في بيت ابي، كنت راعيا غنم ابي. *
2 *يداي صنعتا الارغن،  				واصابعي الفت المزمار. هلليلويا *
3 *من هو الذي يخبر  				سيدي، هو الرب الذي يستجيب للذين يصرخون اليه. * 
4 *هو ارسل ملاكه،  				وحملني (واخذني) من غنم ابي ومسحني بدهن مسحته. هلليلويا  				*
5 *اخوتي حسان وهم اكبر  				مني والرب لم يسر بهم. *
6 *خرجت للقاء  				الفلسطيني فلعنني باوثانه. *
7 *و لكن انا سللت سيفه  				الذي كان بيده، وقطعت راسه, ونزعت العار عن بني اسرائيل. هلليلويا 				*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2014)

وبكده يكون خلص سفر المزامير 
اتمني انه يكون سبب بركه وخلاص لكثيرين ​


----------



## +سيمفونية الرب+ (8 يوليو 2014)

مجهود رائع tamav maria

الرب يباركك،،​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2017)




----------

